# Guerrilla Guide



## Balzac89 (Jan 10, 2011)

*BALZACS: GUERILLA CULTIVATOR*​ 
So you want to grow some weed? Well there are some steps that need to be taken in order to be successful at any venture that involves cultivating Cannabis. When cultivating Cannabis one must always recognize that it is illegal under the current Federal Laws to cultivate Cannabis. Even in states that harbor medical marijuana users it is illegal to possess, sell and or manufacture Cannabis. A medicinal user approved by state government is still violating Federal laws. The first step when growing Cannabis illegally in the United States or any other country is to accept what you are doing is illegal. Society is slowly evolving and one day in the future Cannabis will be legally consumed by all adults as a choice of freedom. Cannabis cultivators are the Mahatma Gandhi&#8217;s of the drug culture of the world. We as a group must stand up and represent ourselves as a peaceful group of resistors. We are resisting using civil disobedience as our tool in our arsenal. The consumption of Cannabis in one&#8217;s own home is a victimless crime and such is cultivating Cannabis. 

To circumvent such laws Cannabis cultivators must be resourceful to avoid detection. We must take a chapter from history and the founders of the United States during the Revolutionary War. The states we confounded with the overwhelming power of the British Empire. The Revolutionaries had to be resourceful to take on the power that was the British Empire. Guerilla tactics were used against the British Empire to turn the tide of the Revolutionary War. We as cannabis cultivators must use these tactics to our own advantage when peacefully protesting Federal and State law. I propose that all Cannabis Cultivators take Cannabis back to its rightful place under the open skies. Guerilla cultivation has been used for many years, but as of recently fewer cultivators has moved indoor to avoid further detection and to produce the highest quality Cannabis under strictly controlled environments. 

The production of Cannabis in an indoor environment is seen as the only way to produce the highest quality and most valuable Cannabis in today&#8217;s underground market. The legal liabilities involved with cultivating Cannabis indoors are astronomical. In the majority of the United States cultivating even one cannabis plant is a felony. Not all Cannabis cultivators can afford the equipment and risk involved with indoor cultivation. The factors that need to be controlled are numerous and will keep a cultivator on the edge constantly. The factors that play a large role in detection are odor, light leak, electricity consumption and supply movement. When a cultivator decides to conduct cultivation outdoors the liabilities are limited. When deciding to guerilla cultivate one must avoid liabilities by choosing a plot of land that is not by any means is associated with the cultivator or persons relating to the cultivator. The most necessary step to successful Guerilla cultivation is to avoid liability if the plot is discovered.

*Guerilla cultivation is growing Cannabis in an uncontrolled environment outdoors.*






This is just the preface to the guide I have started to write. It is going to have pictures and tons of info. Want some feedback!

​


----------



## Balzac89 (Jan 10, 2011)

*BALZACS: GUERRILLA CULTIVATOR

So you want to grow some weed? Well, there are some steps that need to be taken in order to be successful at any venture that involves cultivating Cannabis. When cultivating Cannabis one must always recognize that it is illegal under the current Federal Laws to cultivate Cannabis. Even in states that harbor medical marijuana users it is illegal to possess, sell and or manufacture Cannabis. A medicinal user approved by state government is still violating Federal Laws. The first step when growing Cannabis illegally in the United States or any other country is to accept what you are doing is illegal. Society is slowly evolving and one day in the future Cannabis will be legally consumed by all adults as a choice of freedom. Cannabis cultivators are the Mahatma Gandhi&#8217;s of the drug culture of the world. We as a group must stand up and represent ourselves as a peaceful group of resistors. We are resisting using civil disobedience as our tool in our arsenal. The consumption of Cannabis in one&#8217;s own home is a victimless crime and such is cultivating Cannabis.

To circumvent such laws Cannabis cultivators must be resourceful to avoid detection. We must take a chapter from history and the founders of the United States during the Revolutionary War. The states we confounded with the overwhelming power of the British Empire. The Revolutionaries had to be resourceful to take on the power that was the British Empire. Guerilla tactics were used against the British Empire to turn the tide of the Revolutionary War. We as cannabis cultivators must use these tactics to our own advantage when peacefully protesting Federal and State law. I propose that all Cannabis Cultivators take Cannabis back to its rightful place under the open skies. Guerilla cultivation has been used for many years, but as of recently fewer cultivators has moved indoor to avoid further detection and to produce the highest quality Cannabis under strictly controlled environments.

The production of Cannabis in an indoor environment is seen as the only way to produce the highest quality and most valuable Cannabis in today&#8217;s underground market. The legal liabilities involved with cultivating Cannabis indoors are astronomical. In the majority of the United States cultivating even one cannabis plant is a felony. Not all Cannabis cultivators can afford the equipment and risk involved with indoor cultivation. The factors that need to be controlled are numerous and will keep a cultivator on the edge constantly. The factors that play a large role in detection are odor, light leak, electricity consumption and supply movement. When a cultivator decides to conduct cultivation outdoors the liabilities are limited. When deciding to guerilla cultivate one must avoid liabilities by choosing a plot of land that is not by any means is associated with the cultivator or persons relating to the cultivator. The most necessary step to successful Guerilla cultivation is to avoid liability if the plot is discovered.

Guerilla cultivation is growing Cannabis in an uncontrolled environment outdoors.



Plot Selection

Plot selection is above all else the most important step that is going to be taken by an individual when Guerilla cultivating. It cannot be stressed enough that the plot is going to be what makes or breaks the back of the cultivator. Any plot must be meticulously dissected to make the choice of whether it is or is not a place suitable for Cannabis cultivation. There are multiple variables that need to be addressed when deciding whether or not a plot is suitable. The location, direct sunlight, human presence and pest control. These variables must be studied to successfully find a location in which Cannabis will thrive and will be free of threats to its ability to produce.

The first recommendation is to place the plot at the least a half hour walk from any kind of trail or road. The greater the distance between the plot and civilization will decrease the chances of it being discovered. The cultivator must also address the issue of transpiration of supplies when choosing a suitable plot. When looking for a suitable location to cultivate Cannabis one must spend hours scouting and mapping multiple locations. I recommend when traversing land that is posted to have a back story. I usually take my dog for a walk in the woods when I am scouting. You could also take a pair of binoculars and a bird book. Most people do not tolerate the presence of unwanted people on their private property. If you have a back story you can ease tension with an explanation and most likely will be able to head out on foot and not under arrest for trespassing. The use of a back story is highly recommended to anyone when guerilla cultivating.

These locations must be scrutinized in every detail. Visualize walking down a trail or down a back road. Remember that it is always best to follow the path least traveled. When scouting the first thing to recognize is how often these trails and or road are traveled. Take a look around the area and the usual sign of the presence of people is garbage. Take into consideration the volume of garbage in the area and the age of it. It is easy to tell how old garbage is just by physical examination. When choosing a final plot one must make sure that there is no garbage within at least a half mile radius of the plot. If there is no garbage in an area than it is less likely that people will wander through the area. The half mile marker will also increase stealth of a cultivation plot. The odor produced by a plot is of less concern when cultivating outdoors. The trees, vegetation and wind will dissolve and mask the scent of the plot. The plot must also be scrutinized for the amount of direct sunlight that it receives on a daily basis.

The plot must receive in a minimum of at least 6 hours of direct sunlight. The best recommendation is for the plot to receive on average more than twelve hours of direct sun light. Success has been obtained by guerilla growers in areas that receive six hours of direct light a day, but yields will most likely suffer in decreased light situations. Plants will only average an Ounce of finished product in conditions that are less than optimum light. The best way to map the amount of direct sun light is to actually visit each possible grow site at three separate parts of the day these are sunrise, noon and sunset. If you record the position of these times of day than a sun map can be created. The time between the allotted sunrise and set will determine the number of hours of direct sun light a plant receives. Variables that must be taken into account are objects that may block sunlight during the sunrise and set. Time must be subtracted for any object that receives indirect sunlight during these times. The location of water is another important factor when choosing the location of a Cannabis plot.


Plot Preparation

Plot preparation is a key step to the development of any guerilla plot. When preparing a plot it is important to have the correct tools at your disposal. Lack of equipment will make the job tedious and exhausting. Having at least a folding shovel to do the work that is required to prepare a plot is important. I usually use a standard shovel and as far as equipment goes if you have a shovel it will make the preparation far easier. A knife is the guerilla growers&#8217; best friend when far out in the wilderness. It is single handedly the most important tool of a grower. What needs to be stressed now is the importance of stealth at this point of plot preparation. The guerilla grower must avoid detection at all costs. People will be extremely suspicious of a person walking into a wooded area with a shovel. I recommended using night to your advantage. You do not even need to carry your equipment all the way to your grow at night. The cover of night will allow you to drop equipment just a few yards into a wooded area, than during the day you can return and move the equipment to plot. Every step taken is very important and will result in a successful guerilla plot.

The purpose of the shovel is obvious and not extremely complicated. The best plan of attack when preparing a plot is to prepare soil at least two weeks in advance. You should turn the native soil and add additives before planting any plants in a plot. The soil needs to be tilled and aerated. The easiest way to do so is with a shovel. The tilling of the soil is basically flipping the soil upside down and chopping it into a loose material. When the soil is flipped it will put vegetation and thus nitrogen in the soil. Aerated soil also promotes root growth which is key to growing monster plants outdoors. For each plant that you intended to place in the ground I recommend digging a two foot by two foot hole minimum. The holes need to be at least four feet apart from stalk to stalk and staggered. The reason behind staggering is to break up any lines in a plot. Plants planted in line plots are the easiest to spot from the air. The correct spacing will create a canopy of foliage that will be harder to spot from the air. Soil amendments and additives are very important to the growing process.

These amendments you will be adding to the soil will nourish growth and provide lush and healthy cannabis plants. I recommend getting a premixed soil for plot preparation. Every grower has their own secret when it comes to soil amendments. I am a cheap bastard so I use miracle grow potting soil. If you want to blow some money you can invest in a few bags of fox farms. I usually take my premixed soil and mix it with the native soil that was removed from the holes. The premixed soil should be able to provide the plants with enough nitrogen for at least the first couple of weeks after which you will need to start alternative nitrogen based fertilizer. Depending on the makeup of the native soil I also add sand and or peralite. The main reasons behind adding sand and or peralite are to promote soil leeching to prevent the plants from being flooded out. In the Northern hemisphere we tend to have a lot of rain. Sand also promotes healthy strong branching. The silica in sand can be used by the plants to help make sturdy robust branches which can survive storms and wind. I usually add a phosphorous additive near the bottom of the two by two hole and add some in the soil mix to promote flowering growth in the later months.

If you complete all of these necessary steps for plot preparation I can guarantee you will have a far more successful grow than past grows which may have been haphazardly thrown together late in the season. Preparation is key to a successful outdoor grow. Ask any farmer in the world without preparation failure is the outcome. Remember you want to prepare your plot at least two weeks in advance just one last reminder. *


----------



## Balzac89 (Jan 12, 2011)

*Noun**1.**guerilla* - a member of an irregular armed force that fights a stronger force by sabotage and harassment


----------



## purplehazin (Jan 12, 2011)

Subbed buddy, this sounds like a great thread topic. +rep


----------



## Balzac89 (Jan 13, 2011)

Posting next section in a little while. Anyone want it double spaced for reading or no?


----------



## Balzac89 (Jan 13, 2011)

*PLOT SELECTION*​ 
Plot selection is above all else the most important step that is going to be taken when Guerilla cultivating. It cannot be stressed enough that the plot is going to be what makes or breaks the back of the cultivator. Any plot must be meticulously dissected to choose whether it is or is not a place suitable for Cannabis cultivation. There are multiple variables that need to be addressed when deciding whether or not a plot is suitable. The location, direct sunlight, human presence and pest control. These variables must be studied to successfully find a location in which Cannabis will thrive and will be free of threats to its ability to produce.

The first recommendation is to place the plot at the least a half hour walk from any kind of trail or road. The greater the distance between the plot and civilization will decrease the chances of it being discovered. When looking for a suitable location to cultivate Cannabis one must spend hours scouting and mapping multiple locations. I recommend when traversing land that is posted to have a back story. I usually take my dog for a walk in the woods when I am scouting. You could also take a pair of binoculars and a bird book. Most people do not tolerate the presence of unwanted people on their private property. If you have a back story you can ease tension with an explanation and most likely will be able to head out on foot and not under arrest for trespassing. The use of a back story is highly recommended to anyone when guerilla cultivating. 

These locations must be scrutinized in every detail. Visualize walking down a trail or down a back road. Remember that it is always best to follow the path least traveled. When scouting the first thing to recognize is how often these trails and or road are traveled. Take a look around the area and the usual sign of the presence of people is garbage. Take into consideration the volume of garbage in the area and the age of it. It is easy to tell how old garbage is just by physical examination. When choosing a final plot one must make sure that there is no garbage within at least a half mile radius of the plot. If there is no garbage in an area than it is less likely that people will wander through the area. The half mile marker will also increase stealth of a cultivation plot. The odor produced by a plot is of less concern when cultivating outdoors. The trees, vegetation and wind will dissolve and mask the scent of the plot. The plot must also be scrutinized for the amount of direct sunlight that it receives on a daily basis. 

The plot must receive in a minimum of at least 6 hours of direct sunlight. The best recommendation is for the plot to receive on average more than twelve hours of direct sun light. Success has been obtained by guerilla growers in areas that receive six hours of direct light a day, but yields will most likely suffer in decreased light situations. Plants will only average an Ounce of finished product in conditions that are less than optimum light. The best way to map the amount of direct sun light is to actually visit each possible grow site at three separate parts of the day these are sunrise, noon and sunset. If you record the position of these times of day than a sun map can be created. The time between the allotted sunrise and set will determine the number of hours of direct sun light a plant receives. Variables that must be taken into account are objects that may block sunlight during the sunrise and set. Time must be subtracted for any object that receives indirect sunlight during these times. The location of water is another important factor when choosing the location of a Cannabis plot. 

When trying to plan the placement of a Cannabis cultivation plot one must choose a plot that is near either a creek, open source and or a plot with moist soil. The best place to plant a plot is in an area not located near an open water source or creek. The main reason is because these areas are known for a high volume of human and animal traffic. Open waterway or creek a locations where people frequent to fish and or swim. Animals such as deer or any other number of creature&#8217;s frequent water at all times of day and night. These factors increase the chances of the plants being discovered or pirated. The lure of an open water source may seem tempting, but will most likely result in failure. Locations chosen with moist soil are less likely to be disturbed by animals or humans and still provide a plant with ample water. In the end it will also result in the cultivator spending less hours carting water to the plot and will lessen the chances of a plot being discovered. When law enforcement are searching for Cannabis they usually follow stream, rivers and other water accesses because they are most likely to have marijuana growing around them. They also look for paths that have been walked into the vegetation by Cannabis growers who walk the same path repeatedly to carry water or supplies into a plot. The size of a plot can also determine its success and failure. 

The size of a plot should not be beyond the size of a person&#8217;s capability to care for their plot. The recommended size of a plot should be between 10-15 plants. The larger the size of the plot the higher the likely hood is that the plot will be discovered by pirates or law enforcement. The law enforcement uses helicopters and even single prop planes to find the locations of large and small grows. The police are less likely to spot and enter plots that are smaller than 10-15 plants and spread over a large area. Law enforcement is looking for plots that are large and gives them the appearance of accomplishing something. The fact is that law enforcement will never be able to eradicate the Cannabis plant and I intended on making sure it does not happen. 

These factors must all be taken into account when deciding on the location of a Cannabis plot. I cannot stress enough that a cultivator is in charge of their own security, you must never tell anyone where the location of your plot is. You must never show any person the location of your plot. If you want to brag about your plot do it on www.Rollitup.org. Do not tell even the closest friend you have in the world. Even if your closest friend who would never pirate your patch finds out where your plot is it could be ripped. A friend of a friend might not feel so bad if your 5 months of work and preparation ended up in an empty plot. You must take all of these factors into consideration when choosing a Guerilla cultivation plot. It is in your hands now to pick the most suitable location to grow Cannabis. `


----------



## Balzac89 (Jan 13, 2011)

rough draft not finished.


----------



## Balzac89 (Jan 16, 2011)

Any more feedback, next chapter will be up sometime this week.


----------



## mrchrondog (Jan 17, 2011)

woop very interested. you should have a "how to irrigate in remote area" pumps, barels etc. I would be very interested. my first post is in your thread  PEACE


----------



## Balzac89 (Jan 17, 2011)

Working on it in the next chapter or two. Gotta decide where I want to take this. Might slow down until closer to the season. I don't want to get ahead of myself.


----------



## bigfred (Jan 21, 2011)

So you would'nt recommend planting inland from a river if it was over a half hours walk from a path or stream/river? Seems to make water transportation easier. I'm scouting out spots now any other imput?


----------



## Balzac89 (Jan 21, 2011)

Specifically I would say look for a spring or a water leech. They are the hardest to spot from the air.


----------



## *BUDS (Jan 22, 2011)

you know what your talking about. but as for your water supply try this-- Build dams using rect tarp( one end tied to two trees up about 8ft, the other end made into a spout by joining corners together using wire.) The tarp is on a 45 deg angle, under the spout end is a 60l plastic garbage bin with shade cloth as a lid (wrap wire around to hold cloth in place ) this stops animals drinking it. try to have it in shade to stop evap, use buckets to water, use black or army green tarp.
They are easy to bring in and easy to set up. In a heavy 10 min shower ,its full. I set up a 4 in each patch(30 hole patches), gives me 240 litres a visit. If its not raining much just space it out, dont use all at once.
Lugging in drums of water is back breaking and fucks your trail. Try to put them in the shade just outside the pen.


----------



## bigfred (Jan 23, 2011)

Good idea about the tarp to collect water in the garbage bin, how many of those do you set up? The rig isn't big enough to attract attention to your garden?


----------



## Balzac89 (Jan 23, 2011)

The tarp idea sounds like a bad idea. That would be very easy to spot from the air.


----------



## 80mg (Jan 23, 2011)

Just a suggestion, I'm a writer and a national honor roll society member majoring in English...you should have made an outline a table of contents too show your chapters and make it easier too write.

Otherwise great idea! I'll deffiendly sub for this and read it when it's done. I just hate reading lil bits here and there.


----------



## Balzac89 (Jan 23, 2011)

Yeah its a work in progress. I was planning on compiling it when i'm done. Just trying to make this a somewhat community effort with an emphasis on my own experience.


----------



## 80mg (Jan 23, 2011)

Oh you want help? I thought this was your own thing and didnt want too be rude. I'll help.


----------



## Balzac89 (Jan 24, 2011)

okay, can you STFU and get off my thread?


----------



## rhino1111 (Jan 24, 2011)

Yo Balzac can you post any information on how to avoid detection?i skimmed through the Plot selection post but i didnt spot anything about avoidjing detection from air? i was gonna plant in spots of 2 each spaced out about 100-200feet. but i heard they can spot pairs of 2 from the air? any advice on how to camo them and get full sunlight?


----------



## masscom25 (Jan 24, 2011)

Tragik92 said:


> removed


I totally agree that you can produce the same quality with cfl's that you can with hps but i'm sorry bro, when it comes to yield there is no comparison. Your plants look great in the pics but yieldwise, what are you gonna get from that plant? a couple ounces dry maybe? If you had a thousand watts of hps hanging over ur ladies you could have a half pound outta that same plant. If the proof is in the pudding heres a pic of my pudding.


----------



## Tragik92 (Jan 24, 2011)

masscom25 said:


> I totally agree that you can produce the same quality with cfl's that you can with hps but i'm sorry bro, when it comes to yield there is no comparison. Your plants look great in the pics but yieldwise, what are you gonna get from that plant? a couple ounces dry maybe? If you had a thousand watts of hps hanging over ur ladies you could have a half pound outta that same plant. If the proof is in the pudding heres a pic of my pudding.


yeah i see where youre coming from, but with a 4 foot tall room you cant really use hps unless you put the ballast in a separate room, if i had a bigger room then sure id use hps but for right now all i have room for is the cfls plus im only doing 1-3 plants at a time so i dont really need that many watts

nice pics tho


----------



## grow space (Jan 24, 2011)

Nice thread man..A Guerrilla grower here as well...I just today also discovered a really nice youtube series bout guerrilla growing, let me see if i can find it again...




Keep up the good work mann...


----------



## Tragik92 (Jan 24, 2011)

grow space said:


> Nice thread man..A Guerrilla grower here as well...I just today also discovered a really nice youtube series bout guerrilla growing, let me see if i can find it again...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i think this might be the one youre talkin about 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=238wkkPobjM&feature=related


----------



## anonymuss (Jan 24, 2011)

LOL those last 2 aint guerilla newfags haha


----------



## Tragik92 (Jan 24, 2011)

Balzac89 said:


> okay, can you STFU and get off my thread?


awww man i cant believe you deleted that thread, i wish you would have let 80mg see that first


----------



## Balzac89 (Jan 24, 2011)

Tragik92 said:


> awww man i cant believe you deleted that thread, i wish you would have let 80mg see that first


PM your argument cause i don't give a flying fart about it.


----------



## Balzac89 (Jan 24, 2011)

Well like I was saying anyone with stealth outdoor experience can chime in whenever they want. As along as they don't mind on the info being used. 
The next section is going to involve plot preparation and such.


----------



## Tragik92 (Jan 24, 2011)

Balzac89 said:


> PM your argument cause i don't give a flying fart about it.


i was sticking up for you, this guy thought that he was better than everyone including you trying to tell you how to make your own thread. sorry but i dont like that, then he comes at me saying my growing methods are bad. who does this guy think he is.. god? sorry if i brought unwanted drama to your thread but it was something that had to be said


----------



## cjishigh (Jan 24, 2011)

Hey I found a possible plot on an island. There are alot of houses on it. I found a spot along the edge near a huge salt water bay. I'm worried about the house that is within 25 feet. Most of the people that live there are elderly.
I would appreciate any and all advise.

PS. I added pics of the panoramic sky view. Then some of the land and soil.


----------



## Balzac89 (Jan 24, 2011)

Tragik92 said:


> i was sticking up for you, this guy thought that he was better than everyone including you trying to tell you how to make your own thread. sorry but i dont like that, then he comes at me saying my growing methods are bad. who does this guy think he is.. god? sorry if i brought unwanted drama to your thread but it was something that had to be said


This thread is for the purpose of helping one another not petty arguments about grammar. I would prefer it if you ignored him.


----------



## Balzac89 (Jan 24, 2011)

cjishigh said:


> Hey I found a possible plot on an island. There are alot of houses on it. I found a spot along the edge near a huge salt water bay. I'm worried about the house that is within 25 feet. Most of the people that live there are elderly.
> I would appreciate any and all advise.
> 
> PS. I added pics of the panoramic sky view. Then some of the land and soil.


That soil does not look suitable at all. I would also be worried about salt content being so close to the ocean. You might think abotu brining in some of your own soil. I would discourage planting so close to a place where people frequent. 

I would only recommend growing here if you can manage it without being spotted in the plot. You don't want to get caught.


----------



## Lefty88 (Jan 25, 2011)

Awesome thread man. Good stuff!


----------



## HeshWantsCandy (Jan 25, 2011)

Same here I've been following this thread and have always wanted to try doing this..I got a few goin inside here but with spring approaching ain't no reason I couldn't set up some expansions hehe


----------



## *BUDS (Jan 25, 2011)

Balzac89 said:


> The tarp idea sounds like a bad idea. That would be very easy to spot from the air.


no its a good idea, as i said ive used these for many years as a pro grower,sounds like u dont know much about outdoor growing if u think it can be seen from above with 100ft trees surrounding it. Its better than pumps(unreliable) lugging in water (idiots way). Plants need 6 litres water per week min. And by the way your plant looks very ordinary ,got anything better? Dont call someones input a bad idea unless youve tried it fool.


----------



## Balzac89 (Jan 25, 2011)

*BUDS said:


> no its a good idea, as i said ive used these for many years as a pro grower,sounds like u dont know much about outdoor growing if u think it can be seen from above with 100ft trees surrounding it. Its better than pumps(unreliable) lugging in water (idiots way). Plants need 6 litres water per week min. And by the way your plant looks very ordinary ,got anything better? Dont call someones input a bad idea unless youve tried it fool.


I'm just thinking if you place it under trees how much water can it collect. If you leave it in an opening a helicopter could easily spot it. I've never tried so I don't know. 

I didn't get many pictures last year, That picture was the last one I took and that was 5 weeks before harvest just to let uk. I have a real camera this year so many more pictures are going to be taken.


----------



## Balzac89 (Jan 25, 2011)

Winter sucks. I want spring here now. 
Blasting some rounds from the Mosin Nagant 7.62


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Jan 25, 2011)

Wudup balzac-this is good read right here!(if u get past the b.s. Arguing- not saying there isnt reason!just do it somewhwere else fellas)anyways,im subb'd & waitin' for the plot prep!


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 25, 2011)

80mg said:


> Just a suggestion, I'm a writer and a national honor roll society member majoring in English...you should have made an outline a table of contents too show your chapters and make it easier too write.
> 
> Otherwise great idea! I'll deffiendly sub for this and read it when it's done. I just hate reading lil bits here and there.


ummmmmmmmmm.......

nevermind.


----------



## Tragik92 (Jan 25, 2011)

UncleBuck said:


> ummmmmmmmmm.......
> 
> nevermind.


HAHAHAHHAA you see where im going with that too?


----------



## RC7 (Jan 26, 2011)

Question about the tarp idea: If you are collecting large ammounts of water, will it become stagnant and start to collect shit in it like mosquitos, or other pests?


----------



## 80mg (Jan 26, 2011)

UncleBuck said:


> ummmmmmmmmm.......
> 
> nevermind.





Tragik92 said:


> HAHAHAHHAA you see where im going with that too?


 Oh a spelling mistake. Geez...you got me. All my schooling and credits don't mean anything because I made a spelling error. Grow up. The OP asked you very nicely to msg your beef with me and stop trolling his thread. If all you have to contribute is this just get off. And msg me your response. Stop annoying this. Although I will say this. Grammar has never been my good point. I'm just good at writing stories that interest people. I'll admit it IS funny to see an English major who can't spell that great but that isn't all writing is. you can have the best grammar in the world but if your stories suck and your writing don't interest anyone...is that good writing? Now that's all I will say on this forum about that because it is obvious all your trying to do is inflate your ego by putting me down. Why? I really don't know.

As for your outline it should be something like this.

Chapters
1- Location
2- Set up
3- Security
4- Getting started

Outlines just make it ALOT easier too write.

As for watering systems. The tarp thing aint a bad idea. Your best bet for secrity is finding a heavily wooded area. Security is just about the most impordant part of this.

I really ain't much of a secret grower. I don't need to hide mine but I have to start this year so I'm willing to help and learn as much as I can. got anything more done?

P.S.
Sorry I bought this troll to your thread. I didn't realize anyone would get anything else from that besides I want to help.


----------



## applepoop1984 (Jan 26, 2011)

Tragik92 said:


> i was sticking up for you, this guy thought that he was better than everyone including you trying to tell you how to make your own thread. sorry but i dont like that, then he comes at me saying my growing methods are bad. who does this guy think he is.. god? sorry if i brought unwanted drama to your thread but it was something that had to be said


 yeah that 80mg guy is a real block head hes going around telling people you need at least 5400 lumens for vegetative growth and 20% less lumens for flowering(wtf?) on top of all his misinformation i think hes slightly retarded he complains about peoples grammar while using the word too where the word to should be used (again wtf?). can we ban children this is kind of an adult forum. sorry for the the thread clogging i also felt it need to be said about 80mg... and the worst part is he left that comment on a how to grow with cfls sticky thread so some noob probably already read what he wrote and is further spreading misinformation. 

and to be fair since i did clog ur thread i have some helpfulness on guerilla growing. iv grown hydro by the river back in the 90's u wont get full light penetration through the canopy but if ur in a sparse enough area of the woods ie trees about 10 -20 meters apart u get light from alot of angles whilst shielding u from helicopters . and streams in forests are great for your plants but make sure u go on the side that is most elevated for better drainage,you can lose an entire crop in to a flood


----------



## 80mg (Jan 26, 2011)

applepoop1984 said:


> yeah that 80mg guy is a real block head hes going around telling people you need at least 5400 lumens for vegetative growth and 20% less lumens for flowering(wtf?) on top of all his misinformation i think hes slightly retarded he complains about peoples grammar while using the word too where the word to should be used (again wtf?). can we ban children this is kind of an adult forum. sorry for the the thread clogging i also felt it need to be said about 80mg... and the worst part is he left that comment on a how to grow with cfls sticky thread so some noob probably already read what he wrote and is further spreading misinformation.
> 
> and to be fair since i did clog ur thread i have some helpfulness on guerilla growing. iv grown hydro by the river back in the 90's u wont get full light penetration through the canopy but if ur in a sparse enough area of the woods ie trees about 10 -20 meters apart u get light from alot of angles whilst shielding u from helicopters . and streams in forests are great for your plants but make sure u go on the side that is most elevated for better drainage,you can lose an entire crop in to a flood


 I don't think I made ANY of the posts you claim....that's cute you joined this forum to ohelp your friend but uhhhh can you go to the "fucked up thing thread" thats the official troll cave of RIU.

And if I'm slightly retarded your fully retarded. I would never make any claim of using less lumens during flowering especially since I use double

-.-

Now can you messege me your beef and stop spaming this poor guys thread? Or ATLEAST respond to mine.


----------



## Balzac89 (Jan 26, 2011)

Fuck you guys never stop do you.


----------



## 80mg (Jan 26, 2011)

Balzac89 said:


> Fuck you guys never stop do you.


 Dude I'm sorry. I keep telling them to message me. I even went as far as too message them and they keep posting on here. I really don't know how to get them off.

I wasn't trying to "tell you how to make your post". I was just trying to make it easier and I think you get that. Infact I think it's quite interesting he took it that way and now has his friend joining this forum simply to put me down. It's honestly pathetic. Then they add like a milligram of information too verify it. I reported them. I have a feeling that this new guy is tragik on a new name. He's riposting things that the moderator deleted. Which means he actually went through the trouble too save what I wrote to him on Microsoft word or notepad and copy and paste it to prove a point via replys not messages. Now he's REALLY mad because I single handedly killed two of his threads. I told him all he has to do is say sorry for calling me an asshole or just stop and I would stop. Just ignore them. They'll go away. That's what I'm doing as of now. They can say anything they like about me.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Jan 26, 2011)

Whatcha got for us balzac? Anything new? Some of us still here&waitin' bro!


----------



## Balzac89 (Jan 26, 2011)

Sorry I had surgery yesterday and I can barely sit down so I haven't worked on it a whole lot. I'll try as soon as I can sit for more than 5 minutes.


----------



## grow space (Jan 26, 2011)

what happened ?


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Jan 26, 2011)

Daaaaamn! Welp- heal up brotha! We'll be here.


----------



## Balzac89 (Jan 26, 2011)

Just an intestinal surgery been waiting to get it for a few months. I have two hernias also. Its a long semi-complicated story. If you can believe it the following injuries were all the result of taking OTC vitamins.


----------



## Balzac89 (Jan 26, 2011)

[video=youtube;rzmeEHYz_l4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rzmeEHYz_l4[/video]

Jaya the Cat.


----------



## Lowkster (Jan 26, 2011)

This is good info balzac! Looking forward to your next chapters. I was thinking bout something...Has anyone tried collecting snow and using that to water your plants? You know like putting snow into a huge trash can ..letting it melt and then using that? Ha! I just thought bout that when balzac showed us the picture of him holding his gun! Ha! ?????


----------



## Tragik92 (Jan 26, 2011)

applepoop1984 said:


> yeah that 80mg guy is a real block head hes going around telling people you need at least 5400 lumens for vegetative growth and 20% less lumens for flowering(wtf?) on top of all his misinformation i think hes slightly retarded he complains about peoples grammar while using the word too where the word to should be used (again wtf?). can we ban children this is kind of an adult forum. sorry for the the thread clogging i also felt it need to be said about 80mg... and the worst part is he left that comment on a how to grow with cfls sticky thread so some noob probably already read what he wrote and is further spreading misinformation.
> 
> and to be fair since i did clog ur thread i have some helpfulness on guerilla growing. iv grown hydro by the river back in the 90's u wont get full light penetration through the canopy but if ur in a sparse enough area of the woods ie trees about 10 -20 meters apart u get light from alot of angles whilst shielding u from helicopters . and streams in forests are great for your plants but make sure u go on the side that is most elevated for better drainage,you can lose an entire crop in to a flood


haha thanks man glad im not the only one who sees this




80mg said:


> I don't think I made ANY of the posts you claim....that's cute you joined this forum to ohelp your friend but uhhhh can you go to the "fucked up thing thread" thats the official troll cave of RIU.
> 
> And if I'm slightly retarded your fully retarded. I would never make any claim of using less lumens during flowering especially since I use double
> 
> ...


i dont know applepoop1984 but he sure is right, he didnt join for me look at his join date its jan 2008, mines oct 2010.

people just think you are retarted. buahaahahaha get over it.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Jan 26, 2011)

TRagik& 80mg - you guys should start a thread where u 2 can fight.ill read it. Just dont wanna read anymore on this thread.its not even my thread. Ill definatly sub guys.lmao. Lets leave this thread for balzac guys?!!!


----------



## applepoop1984 (Jan 26, 2011)

Balzac89 said:


> Just an intestinal surgery been waiting to get it for a few months. I have two hernias also. Its a long semi-complicated story. If you can believe it the following injuries were all the result of taking OTC vitamins.


 i believe it i have barrets esophagus (fun!!!) i went to mexico got worms took wormwood cloves etc to kill them took them for too long and it fucked up my lining. on another note i haev a quote from 80mg he needs to get banned for lieing lol he said he never said that but look at this post in the cfl forum for beginners"*Lumens is also impodant. You want ATLEAST 5300 for veging, the more the better. When you begin to flower you want below that or atleast a 25% decrease." so we have him caught in a lie. once again sorry for clogging but it needs to be said. hes going to F-up someones grow with his falsehoods and then lie about it and i would ignore him but im more concerned with rebuking him where ever he is to save newbs everywhere from his calamities. and so to be fair more guerrilla grow info, cornfields!.yes cornfields, already fertilized from years of corn and 20-20-20 ferts, perfect for guerilla . sprinkle a few seeds here in there and come back to harvest thast all u gotta do.
*


----------



## Tragik92 (Jan 26, 2011)

Kottonmouth king15 said:


> TRagik& 80mg - you guys should start a thread where u 2 can fight.ill read it. Just dont wanna read anymore on this thread.its not even my thread. Ill definatly sub guys.lmao. Lets leave this thread for balzac guys?!!!


alright haha im done with 80mg anyway


----------



## applepoop1984 (Jan 26, 2011)

yes it will, running water however will not. outdoor doesnt need to be watered, its a weed it takes water from other plants and the roots will be so far into the ground water wont ever need be worried about unless your in nevada.


----------



## 80mg (Jan 26, 2011)

Balzac89 said:


> [video=youtube;rzmeEHYz_l4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rzmeEHYz_l4[/video]
> 
> Jaya the Cat.


Nice song. I miss that whole 90's style genre of laid back ska reagge and such. Now today you got these half assed okay rappers and the second you give them any attention they run too the auto tune and start rapping about how filthy rich they are. =/

What kinda surgery you have done?

EDIT: I'm dumb. That sucks the type of surgery you had done. They give you any good pain killers? Lol. There's always a plus side too everything.


----------



## applepoop1984 (Jan 26, 2011)

another thing never piss on your plants or use any kind of bodily fluids to nourish their growth.


----------



## applepoop1984 (Jan 26, 2011)

someone posted something about deterring helicopters from sighting u well army outdoor camo netting is perfect for breaking up the outline:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Woodland-Camo-Net-Camouflage-Netting-8-x-10-FREE-Ship-/200567513815?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2eb2c162d7


----------



## Balzac89 (Jan 30, 2011)

Natural camo is small plots and thick brush.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Jan 31, 2011)

Whats up buddy?how ya feelin'? Now that the bitchin' is done,u gonna update us?lol


----------



## Balzac89 (Jan 31, 2011)

Been just resting and smoking some buds the last few days. Everything went good with the surgery no complications. I'm gonna work on it tonight, will update as soon as its done.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Jan 31, 2011)

Good stuff balzac- taker ez!


----------



## Balzac89 (Jan 31, 2011)

Plot preparation is a key step to the development of any guerilla plot. When preparing a plot it is important to have the correct tools at your disposal. Lack of equipment will make the job tedious and exhausting. I recommend having at least a folding shovel to do the work that is required to prepare a plot. I usually use a standard shovel and as far as equipment goes if you have a shovel it will make the preparation far easier. I would like to stress now the importance of stealth at this point of plot preparation. The guerilla grower must avoid detection at all costs. People will be extremely suspicious of a person walking into a wooded area with a shovel. I recommended using night to your advantage. You do not even need to carry your equipment all the way to your grow at night. The cover of night will allow you to drop equipment just a few yards into a wooded area, than during the day you can return and move the equipment to plot. Every step taken is very important and will result in a successful guerilla plot. 

The purpose of the shovel is obvious and not extremely complicated. The best plan of attack when preparing a plot is to prepare soil at least two weeks in advance. You should turn the native soil and add additives before planting any plants in a plot. The soil needs to be tilled and aerated. The easiest way to do so is with a shovel. The tilling of the soil is basically flipping the soil upside down and chopping it into a loose material. When the soil is flipped it will put vegetation and thus nitrogen in the soil. Aerated soil also promotes root growth which is key to growing monster plants outdoors. For each plant that you intended to place in the ground I recommend digging a two foot by two foot hole minimum. The holes need to be at least four feet apart from stalk to stalk and staggered. The reason behind staggering is to break up any lines in a plot. Plants planted in line plots are the easiest to spot from the air. The correct spacing will create a canopy of foliage that will be harder to spot from the air. Soil amendments and additives are very important to the growing process.

These amendments you will be adding to the soil will nourish growth and provide lush and healthy cannabis plants. I recommend getting a premixed soil for plot preparation. Every grower has their own secret when it comes to soil amendments. I am a cheap bastard so I use miracle grow potting soil. If you want to blow some money you can invest in a few bags of fox farms. I usually take my premixed soil and mix it with the native soil that was removed from the holes. The premixed soil should be able to provide the plants with enough nitrogen for at least the first couple of weeks after which you will need to start alternative nitrogen based fertilizer. Depending on the makeup of the native soil I also add sand and or peralite. The main reasons behind adding sand and or peralite are to promote soil leeching to prevent the plants from being flooded out. In the Northern hemisphere we tend to have a lot of rain. Sand also promotes healthy strong branching. The silica in sand can be used by the plants to help make sturdy robust branches which can survive storms and wind. I usually add a phosphorous additive near the bottom of the two by two hole and add some in the soil mix to promote flowering growth in the later months.

If you complete all of these necessary steps for plot preparation I can guarantee you will have a far more successful grow than past grows which may have been haphazardly thrown together late in the season. Preparation is key to a successful outdoor grow. Ask any farmer in the world without preparation failure is the outcome. Remember you want to prepare your plot at least two weeks in advance just one last reminder. 
[FONT=&quot] 




Got a bug up my ass and did the next chapter. kinda rough draft let me kno what u think. 
[/FONT]


----------



## Balzac89 (Jan 31, 2011)

oh and the phosphorous addative i use is usually bat guano which is cheap.


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 31, 2011)

im doing my first outdoor guirrilla grow soon with some auto ak47. they stay very short from what i was told.
i had a Q. since i wont be able to go water them every day is their a way or a product that will hold water till the plant needs it and then release it by its self.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Jan 31, 2011)

Good shit man! Is there a way that when ur done,u can put this all bak together w/out the bullsh*t arguing?


----------



## Balzac89 (Jan 31, 2011)

I plan on doing it I have it saved on a seperate drive. Gonna compile it and add pictures after this years guerilla grow. So it won't be completely done till Fall.


----------



## sonar (Jan 31, 2011)

applepoop1984 said:


> yes it will, running water however will not. outdoor doesnt need to be watered, its a weed it takes water from other plants and the roots will be so far into the ground water wont ever need be worried about unless your in nevada.


This isn't entirely true. Regardless of whether or not cannabis is indeed a "weed" is irrelevant. It needs a lot of water actually. I mean, I guess it can merely survive on low water levels, but to produce large plants with lots of resin covered buds, proper hydration is a must.

For example, last season where I live in the Northeast (not a desert) it literally did not rain from mid June til mid July with average temps in the 90's. I was out there bucket bombing at least once a week during that time period. One time, as a matter of fact, I got there just in time as one of my best plants was starting to wilt. During that time, my plants were just surviving, not exactly thriving.

Now I know to take the water situation much more seriously. I suggest anyone looking to do a serious outdoor grow does so as well.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Jan 31, 2011)

wooooorrd! Keep it up tho -this is good stuff! Until next time brah! L8r


----------



## Balzac89 (Jan 31, 2011)

I have an early revision of the first three selections don't know if i'm gonna repost it except maybe it will be good for new people visiting the thread and having to read all the BS. Working on the next section.


----------



## Balzac89 (Jan 31, 2011)

*BALZACS: GUERRILLA CULTIVATOR*​ 
 [FONT=&quot]So you want to grow some weed? Well, there are some steps that need to be taken in order to be successful at any venture that involves cultivating Cannabis. When cultivating Cannabis one must always recognize that it is illegal under the current Federal Laws to cultivate Cannabis. Even in states that harbor medical marijuana users it is illegal to possess, sell and or manufacture Cannabis. A medicinal user approved by state government is still violating Federal Laws. The first step when growing Cannabis illegally in the United States or any other country is to accept what you are doing is illegal. Society is slowly evolving and one day in the future Cannabis will be legally consumed by all adults as a choice of freedom. Cannabis cultivators are the Mahatma Gandhi&#8217;s of the drug culture of the world. We as a group must stand up and represent ourselves as a peaceful group of resistors. We are resisting using civil disobedience as our tool in our arsenal. The consumption of Cannabis in one&#8217;s own home is a victimless crime and such is cultivating Cannabis. [/FONT]

 [FONT=&quot]To circumvent such laws Cannabis cultivators must be resourceful to avoid detection. We must take a chapter from history and the founders of the United States during the Revolutionary War. The states we confounded with the overwhelming power of the British Empire. The Revolutionaries had to be resourceful to take on the power that was the British Empire. Guerilla tactics were used against the British Empire to turn the tide of the Revolutionary War. We as cannabis cultivators must use these tactics to our own advantage when peacefully protesting Federal and State law. I propose that all Cannabis Cultivators take Cannabis back to its rightful place under the open skies. Guerilla cultivation has been used for many years, but as of recently fewer cultivators has moved indoor to avoid further detection and to produce the highest quality Cannabis under strictly controlled environments. [/FONT]

 [FONT=&quot]The production of Cannabis in an indoor environment is seen as the only way to produce the highest quality and most valuable Cannabis in today&#8217;s underground market. The legal liabilities involved with cultivating Cannabis indoors are astronomical. In the majority of the United States cultivating even one cannabis plant is a felony. Not all Cannabis cultivators can afford the equipment and risk involved with indoor cultivation. The factors that need to be controlled are numerous and will keep a cultivator on the edge constantly. The factors that play a large role in detection are odor, light leak, electricity consumption and supply movement. When a cultivator decides to conduct cultivation outdoors the liabilities are limited. When deciding to guerilla cultivate one must avoid liabilities by choosing a plot of land that is not by any means is associated with the cultivator or persons relating to the cultivator. The most necessary step to successful Guerilla cultivation is to avoid liability if the plot is discovered.[/FONT]

 *Guerilla cultivation is growing Cannabis in an uncontrolled environment outdoors.*​ 


 *Plot Selection*​ 
 [FONT=&quot]Plot selection is above all else the most important step that is going to be taken by an individual when Guerilla cultivating. It cannot be stressed enough that the plot is going to be what makes or breaks the back of the cultivator. Any plot must be meticulously dissected to make the choice of whether it is or is not a place suitable for Cannabis cultivation. There are multiple variables that need to be addressed when deciding whether or not a plot is suitable. The location, direct sunlight, human presence and pest control. These variables must be studied to successfully find a location in which Cannabis will thrive and will be free of threats to its ability to produce.[/FONT]

 [FONT=&quot] The first recommendation is to place the plot at the least a half hour walk from any kind of trail or road. The greater the distance between the plot and civilization will decrease the chances of it being discovered. The cultivator must also address the issue of transpiration of supplies when choosing a suitable plot. When looking for a suitable location to cultivate Cannabis one must spend hours scouting and mapping multiple locations. I recommend when traversing land that is posted to have a back story. I usually take my dog for a walk in the woods when I am scouting. You could also take a pair of binoculars and a bird book. Most people do not tolerate the presence of unwanted people on their private property. If you have a back story you can ease tension with an explanation and most likely will be able to head out on foot and not under arrest for trespassing. The use of a back story is highly recommended to anyone when guerilla cultivating. [/FONT]

 [FONT=&quot] These locations must be scrutinized in every detail. Visualize walking down a trail or down a back road. Remember that it is always best to follow the path least traveled. When scouting the first thing to recognize is how often these trails and or road are traveled. Take a look around the area and the usual sign of the presence of people is garbage. Take into consideration the volume of garbage in the area and the age of it. It is easy to tell how old garbage is just by physical examination. When choosing a final plot one must make sure that there is no garbage within at least a half mile radius of the plot. If there is no garbage in an area than it is less likely that people will wander through the area. The half mile marker will also increase stealth of a cultivation plot. The odor produced by a plot is of less concern when cultivating outdoors. The trees, vegetation and wind will dissolve and mask the scent of the plot. The plot must also be scrutinized for the amount of direct sunlight that it receives on a daily basis. [/FONT]

 [FONT=&quot]The plot must receive in a minimum of at least 6 hours of direct sunlight. The best recommendation is for the plot to receive on average more than twelve hours of direct sun light. Success has been obtained by guerilla growers in areas that receive six hours of direct light a day, but yields will most likely suffer in decreased light situations. Plants will only average an Ounce of finished product in conditions that are less than optimum light. The best way to map the amount of direct sun light is to actually visit each possible grow site at three separate parts of the day these are sunrise, noon and sunset. If you record the position of these times of day than a sun map can be created. The time between the allotted sunrise and set will determine the number of hours of direct sun light a plant receives. Variables that must be taken into account are objects that may block sunlight during the sunrise and set. Time must be subtracted for any object that receives indirect sunlight during these times. The location of water is another important factor when choosing the location of a Cannabis plot. [/FONT]


 *[FONT=&quot]Plot Preparation[/FONT]*​ 
 [FONT=&quot]Plot preparation is a key step to the development of any guerilla plot. When preparing a plot it is important to have the correct tools at your disposal. Lack of equipment will make the job tedious and exhausting. Having at least a folding shovel to do the work that is required to prepare a plot is important. I usually use a standard shovel and as far as equipment goes if you have a shovel it will make the preparation far easier. A knife is the guerilla growers&#8217; best friend when far out in the wilderness. It is single handedly the most important tool of a grower. What needs to be stressed now is the importance of stealth at this point of plot preparation. The guerilla grower must avoid detection at all costs. People will be extremely suspicious of a person walking into a wooded area with a shovel. I recommended using night to your advantage. You do not even need to carry your equipment all the way to your grow at night. The cover of night will allow you to drop equipment just a few yards into a wooded area, than during the day you can return and move the equipment to plot. Every step taken is very important and will result in a successful guerilla plot. [/FONT]

 [FONT=&quot] The purpose of the shovel is obvious and not extremely complicated. The best plan of attack when preparing a plot is to prepare soil at least two weeks in advance. You should turn the native soil and add additives before planting any plants in a plot. The soil needs to be tilled and aerated. The easiest way to do so is with a shovel. The tilling of the soil is basically flipping the soil upside down and chopping it into a loose material. When the soil is flipped it will put vegetation and thus nitrogen in the soil. Aerated soil also promotes root growth which is key to growing monster plants outdoors. For each plant that you intended to place in the ground I recommend digging a two foot by two foot hole minimum. The holes need to be at least four feet apart from stalk to stalk and staggered. The reason behind staggering is to break up any lines in a plot. Plants planted in line plots are the easiest to spot from the air. The correct spacing will create a canopy of foliage that will be harder to spot from the air. Soil amendments and additives are very important to the growing process.[/FONT]

 [FONT=&quot] These amendments you will be adding to the soil will nourish growth and provide lush and healthy cannabis plants. I recommend getting a premixed soil for plot preparation. Every grower has their own secret when it comes to soil amendments. I am a cheap bastard so I use miracle grow potting soil. If you want to blow some money you can invest in a few bags of fox farms. I usually take my premixed soil and mix it with the native soil that was removed from the holes. The premixed soil should be able to provide the plants with enough nitrogen for at least the first couple of weeks after which you will need to start alternative nitrogen based fertilizer. Depending on the makeup of the native soil I also add sand and or peralite. The main reasons behind adding sand and or peralite are to promote soil leeching to prevent the plants from being flooded out. In the Northern hemisphere we tend to have a lot of rain. Sand also promotes healthy strong branching. The silica in sand can be used by the plants to help make sturdy robust branches which can survive storms and wind. I usually add a phosphorous additive near the bottom of the two by two hole and add some in the soil mix to promote flowering growth in the later months.[/FONT]

 [FONT=&quot] If you complete all of these necessary steps for plot preparation I can guarantee you will have a far more successful grow than past grows which may have been haphazardly thrown together late in the season. Preparation is key to a successful outdoor grow. Ask any farmer in the world without preparation failure is the outcome. Remember you want to prepare your plot at least two weeks in advance just one last reminder. [/FONT]


----------



## Balzac89 (Jan 31, 2011)

Kinda dragging my feet going much further ahead. Anyone finding this of use in preperation for the upcoming season?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 31, 2011)

Balzac89 said:


> You do not even need to carry your equipment all the way to your grow at night. The cover of night will allow you to drop equipment just a few yards into a wooded area, than during the day you can return and move the equipment to plot.


great advice!



Balzac89 said:


> The holes need to be at least four feet apart from stalk to stalk and staggered. The reason behind staggering is to break up any lines in a plot. Plants planted in line plots are the easiest to spot from the air.


this is a very common way of getting busted, from the air. best to stagger like you said, also helpful to not do too many in one place. the fewer the better, really. multiple plots helps too.



Balzac89 said:


> Depending on the makeup of the native soil I also add sand and or peralite. The main reasons behind adding sand and or peralite are to promote soil leeching to prevent the plants from being flooded out. In the Northern hemisphere we tend to have a lot of rain. Sand also promotes healthy strong branching. The silica in sand can be used by the plants to help make sturdy robust branches which can survive storms and wind.


had no idea about the sand. i would advise using A LOT of perlite, although seepage can make it less necessary outdoors than in a pot indoors.



80mg said:


> it is obvious all your trying to do is inflate your ego by putting me down. Why? I really don't know.


no, i wasn't trying to put you down, hence why i said "nevermind". 

i was actually pointing out the irony.

want another example?



applepoop1984 said:


> some noob probably already read what he wrote and is further spreading misinformation...iv grown hydro by the river back


he complains about bad information but then talks about growing 'hydro' outdoors, guerilla-style.

hydro is a method of growing, not a type of strain.


----------



## RC7 (Jan 31, 2011)

This is good stuff man. Some of it is basic and if someone doesn't realize it they probably shouldn't be growing, but its a good reminder to keep. Maybe touch on watering options/nute feeding...the hardest part of it all seems to be preparing the plots because of all the work put into just 1, especially carrying in bags of soil. I think its pretty good so far though, keep it up.


----------



## Balzac89 (Jan 31, 2011)

RC7 said:


> This is good stuff man. Some of it is basic and if someone doesn't realize it they probably shouldn't be growing, but its a good reminder to keep. Maybe touch on watering options/nute feeding...the hardest part of it all seems to be preparing the plots because of all the work put into just 1, especially carrying in bags of soil. I think its pretty good so far though, keep it up.


The point of this guide is to teach newbs how to do it right the first time and not get caught. Which is good for everyone. lol


----------



## applepoop1984 (Feb 1, 2011)

sonar said:


> This isn't entirely true. Regardless of whether or not cannabis is indeed a "weed" is irrelevant. It needs a lot of water actually. I mean, I guess it can merely survive on low water levels, but to produce large plants with lots of resin covered buds, proper hydration is a must.
> 
> For example, last season where I live in the Northeast (not a desert) it literally did not rain from mid June til mid July with average temps in the 90's. I was out there bucket bombing at least once a week during that time period. One time, as a matter of fact, I got there just in time as one of my best plants was starting to wilt. During that time, my plants were just surviving, not exactly thriving.
> 
> Now I know to take the water situation much more seriously. I suggest anyone looking to do a serious outdoor grow does so as well.


im also a noreaster lol. really? it didnt rain? lol. coulda sworn there was a flash flood near the end of summer. among other precipitations. i used to grow outdoors. a small creek flooded and killed my crops in may of 97. dont water ur plants in a forest people. even if it doesnt rain for a while dont water. just trust me. a forest is always gonna be a forest. where theres treeas theres roots and where theres roots theres water. and if ur growing in a barren pine desert ur probably stupid anyways and it wont matter


----------



## Guerillia Farmer (Feb 1, 2011)

yo expand on that tarp and garbage can idea
u can always dig a nice 4x4 foot hole or bigger and line it with a tarp and then bury the tarp so its not visible and it will act like a barrier and catch all the water and it will become like a lil pond and it would just look like a little watering hole from the air if done correctly


----------



## mcpurple (Feb 1, 2011)

m doing my first outdoor guirrilla grow soon with some auto ak47. they stay very short from what i was told.
i had a Q. since i wont be able to go water them every day is their a way or a product that will hold water till the plant needs it and then release it by its self.

bump.


----------



## Tragik92 (Feb 1, 2011)

mcpurple said:


> m doing my first outdoor guirrilla grow soon with some auto ak47. they stay very short from what i was told.
> i had a Q. since i wont be able to go water them every day is their a way or a product that will hold water till the plant needs it and then release it by its self.
> 
> bump.


ive been thinking about that too. if want to bury buckets you can use aqua globes but you cant do it in the straight ground because it will eat the water up


----------



## mcpurple (Feb 1, 2011)

i have seen those aqau bulb things, but they are kinda bright colored. i suppose i could camo paint them or somthing


----------



## redwood valley redneck (Feb 1, 2011)

this might be one of the worst threads ive ever enjoyed reading..balzac, do you have anything new to offer then the some guidlines that have been in place for thirty - sumpthing years...evryone else please continue your discussions


----------



## Balzac89 (Feb 1, 2011)

redwood valley redneck said:


> this might be one of the worst threads ive ever enjoyed reading..balzac, do you have anything new to offer then the some guidlines that have been in place for thirty - sumpthing years...evryone else please continue your discussions


This is for people who have never outdoor grown before. If you have nothing positive to add to the discussion I ask that you go fuck yourself?


----------



## grassified (Feb 4, 2011)

Balzac89 said:


> The tarp idea sounds like a bad idea. That would be very easy to spot from the air.



You can buy camo tarps and I am working on a rain catcher system right now. The tarp color doesnt really matter, you can just put the rain catcher under a tree where it isnt visible from the air. I am using a camo tarp though, easily found online. Basically a big sheet o tarp, runs into a barrel, easier said than done though its been hard getting the tarp all tied up just right and getting it into the little 1 inch diameter hole. I am soooo eager to find out how much rain it catches, hopefully enough so that I dont have to risk walking water in.

*Btw, whats your "cover story" when a cop finds you with a backpack full of soil/water?* that has always been my biggest downfall, getting soil/water to the grow site, not only because its fucking hard to haul it, but if your caught with it.......


----------



## grassified (Feb 4, 2011)

mcpurple said:


> i have seen those aqau bulb things, but they are kinda bright colored. i suppose i could camo paint them or somthing


 most people say those things just empty their load in about 15 mins. regardless of soil moisture content. might as well just water yur plants really slowly....


----------



## grassified (Feb 4, 2011)

mcpurple said:


> m doing my first outdoor guirrilla grow soon with some auto ak47. they stay very short from what i was told.
> i had a Q. since i wont be able to go water them every day is their a way or a product that will hold water till the plant needs it and then release it by its self.
> 
> bump.



jesus christ people stop using autoflowers outdoors, they usually arent pest resistant, offer less quality smoke, and dont yield for jackshit. Just grow reg strains and top/tie down if you wanna keep it low holy shit I still dont get autoflowers. It seems most people try them once and dont go back, although a few people have found niche spots for them, certainly not a staple though.


----------



## grassified (Feb 4, 2011)

applepoop1984 said:


> another thing never piss on your plants or use any kind of bodily fluids to nourish their growth.





Please stop spreading crap on the internet, thats a common misconception that is NOT TRUE. Your own pee makes a great vegging fert, yeah really. Just make sure you dilute it, and use common sense, if yur piss is clear as water then just piss on the plant, if it yellow as fuck then dilute it.

Or just use commercial ferts, however I have used my own piss as fertilizer and it works great, I dont piss on them in flowering though as the urea isnt needed during this stage plus I dont wanna smoke my piss.

EDT: Sry for the quad post I just had to point some things out in this thread.


----------



## purplehazin (Feb 4, 2011)

Good shit Balzac


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Feb 4, 2011)

whats everyone do for the un-expected rains? I lost couple colas to mold after rain last outdoor. I guess everyone did in my area.


----------



## Ganymede (Feb 4, 2011)

Are there any online videos for the first time guerrilla?
Balzac I love the thread and have got great information from it so far, I have a question.
Which strain would you recommend for central ontario boreal forest climate?
latitude is similar to portland OR or deluth MN


----------



## Balzac89 (Feb 4, 2011)

I would just stick with any Heavily or pure Indica strain. Further up North I would probably find a strain that finished in 45 days of flowering. 

I wanna thank people for taking an interest in my posts and showing proof that this is useful for our community. I just can't wait till this grow season, I have big plans. 



35 insert bubble cloner I made this weekend.


----------



## purplehazin (Feb 5, 2011)

Balzac89 said:


> I would just stick with any Heavily or pure Indica strain. Further up North I would probably find a strain that finished in 45 days of flowering.
> 
> I wanna thank people for taking an interest in my posts and showing proof that this is useful for our community. I just can't wait till this grow season, I have big plans.
> 
> ...


Nice, looks like the Walmart DIY bubble cloner from way back on OG. Those work really well as long as the temps are good.


----------



## rocpilefsj (Feb 5, 2011)

Nice work so far Balzac! Can't wait to see the end result with all the pics. Subd.


----------



## Balzac89 (Feb 9, 2011)

The next selection is on starting seedlings/ cloning and other related things to starting a crop. Sorry I haven't been fast to update the thread, but my season still has yet to start. I will be posting pics and the next section when I got my mothers ready for cloning and starting seedlings.


----------



## 80mg (Feb 9, 2011)

I am still enjoying this read. Alot better since the troll cave moved. Sub'd.


----------



## sonar (Feb 12, 2011)

Balzac89 said:


> I would just stick with any Heavily or pure Indica strain. Further up North I would probably find a strain that finished in 45 days of flowering.
> 
> I wanna thank people for taking an interest in my posts and showing proof that this is useful for our community. I just can't wait till this grow season, I have big plans.
> 
> ...


Damn dude I wish I had the room for something like that. So do you have your mothers picked out yet? I'm stuck starting 6 plants at a time from seed for about 3-4 weeks before making the move outside. Personally, I prefer fluoros for seedlings and early veg. Actually just picked up a new 2' 4 bulb T5 light setup. A little small, I know, but fits perfectly in my closet and throws off an admir I have several strains I plan on running this year and I agree that indica or mostly indica is essential when growing farther north. In my opinion, genetics are the 2nd most important part of guerrilla growing coming in close behind plot selection. I'm interested to see what you chose. Maybe you already mentioned it, but it's been awhile since I stopped in. Glad to see that troll hit the road.


----------



## sickleg (Feb 17, 2011)

Maybe you could give some thoughts on how to carry large quantities of water efficiently, or some ways you have transported soil and stuff back to your grow.


----------



## SmokeyMacPottt (Feb 17, 2011)

I was wondering how to get the plants to the grow..?

..Although I'm sure this is info is on its way.. not tryna be disrespectful


----------



## Balzac89 (Feb 17, 2011)

Haven't gotten there yet but some advice. A car at night, drop them off close behind some trees then next day go back and carry them. Also back pack, duffel bag or cardboard box.


----------



## Dizz1e (Feb 18, 2011)

SmokeyMacPottt said:


> I was wondering how to get the plants to the grow..?
> 
> ..Although I'm sure this is info is on its way.. not tryna be disrespectful


I started my grow in extra large cups to get them started inside. When they were ready to get transplanted outside I just took some of the extra cups and used them as lids by taping them together (make sure you don't smush your plant or break any limbs). This protected the fragile plant and allowed me to carry them to my site securely. 

I've also heard of people wrapping them in newspaper.


----------



## Chunky (Feb 18, 2011)

Dizz1e said:


> I started my grow in extra large cups to get them started inside. When they were ready to get transplanted outside I just took some of the extra cups and used them as lids by taping them together (make sure you don't smush your plant or break any limbs). This protected the fragile plant and allowed me to carry them to my site securely.
> 
> 
> I've also heard of people wrapping them in newspaper.


Easier still is to use soda bottles with the top mostly cut off then taped back together.


----------



## SmokeyMacPottt (Feb 18, 2011)

Chunky said:


> Easier still is to use soda bottles with the top mostly cut off then taped back together.


haha i thought of this last night when i was blazed as hell, thanks for the responses guys + rep for the OP too

just had an epic thought after my morning bowl ha you could easily fit a young plant in a 54oz big gulp


----------



## Balzac89 (Feb 18, 2011)

I put clones in solo cups and then put them in a cardboard box.


----------



## sonar (Feb 19, 2011)

Balzac89 said:


> I put clones in solo cups and then put them in a cardboard box.


Same here. Milk crates work well too and you can fit 5 in. I usually crumble up some newspaper as packing in between. Those 4 slot cardboard drink holders from McDonalds work well also. 

I think a lot of these details are different for everyone. Just be creative. If you are in a place where being spotting is a concern, do it at night. If you live in the middle nowhere, hell, you can prob just walk right out your back door into the woods.

Also, this is very important. I think Balzac mentioned this once before, but it's one of those things that can't be stressed enough...WATER. You don't want to put yourself in a situation where you are hauling water from home. Now I'm not saying plant on the bank of the local swimming hole, but plant somewhere close enough that making several trips with buckets/cans/jugs, etc, will be feasable. Trust me on this one, I've been there. Best case scenario, you can fit two 1 gallon milk jugs in a book bag. That's about enough water for one medium sized plant for a week at the most. Any water will do as long as it isn't overly polluted. I used water from a small pond last year. Remember, the times when your plants will need the most watering will be when it's really hot out, so be smart. Limit the distance between your plants and your water. I like to do it early in the morning or in the evening when it's cooler.


----------



## Balzac89 (Feb 22, 2011)

The season has begun.......


----------



## oldecrowe (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks Balzac. Subbed and enjoying the thread.


----------



## TheLastWood (Mar 3, 2011)

Balzac, please don't listen to the haters. YOU ARE HELPING SOMEONE!!!

This will be my first GG and I really would love the info before the season starts so I can use it this year. I am going to be growing sativas, jack herer and moby dick(dinafem)

Your info is great and very easy and fun to read. Please keep it up. I know you know what your doing and I'm not trying to tell you what to do like that other prick but some info I need and concerns I have are:

Pest control
Water(I live in a hot dry place) it will be a few hour drive so and walk so I can't visit weekly. I know you recommend planting near water but if I'm unable too?

I know you will prob ably cover these but thought id ask. Keep it up man!


----------



## BadAndy (Mar 3, 2011)

mcpurple said:


> m doing my first outdoor guirrilla grow soon with some auto ak47. they stay very short from what i was told.
> i had a Q. since i wont be able to go water them every day is their a way or a product that will hold water till the plant needs it and then release it by its self.
> 
> bump.


There is a product called water crystals that you can mix with soil..they absorb and hold water like crazy. just be careful how you mix them with the soil. I used to just put a large glob at the bottom of a hole till I found a couple plants had sunk into the stuff and wound up basically getting drowned.


----------



## Guerillia Farmer (Mar 4, 2011)

what i usually do in winter is if u live int he nrothern states or in canada just take ur snowmobile out to ur spot or as close as u can to it (it might be surrounded in dense forest or a river that hasnt frozen over and only way across is walkin across this sketchy ass fallen tree) and by spring there is no tracks or anythign to ur spot because all u did was amke a track in the snow....... if u worreid about other snowmobilers following ur track u made..... do it in a blizzard or on a very windy day those tracks will be covered fast either buy the fallign snow or drifting snow from wind

then i heard someone saying smoething about people catchign u with the soil ur excuse is thats justa bag full of emergency bag/equipment and my lunch..... theres no probable cause for an officer to look in ur bag with a response like that and i know for a fact my snowmobile can outrun any patrol officer's snowmobile that they have here so i got my shit locked to a T


----------



## Himself (Mar 5, 2011)

Great thread Balzac. If I may make a suggestion to help those of us planning on using this guide to, well guide us in our GG- please get a little ahead of the season. 

For example I live in Zone 4 which is pretty cold and has a shorter growing season. It being March should I have my seedlings started?

Also if you use googleEarth, there is a slider control at the top that shows how the sun hits an area. This way you can tell if an area is shaded or sunny. Methinks someone at google put that in there for us... I have a 100+ acres of woods/meadows to search for a plot and gE helps narrow down prospective locations.

I also think 80mg's idea of an outline is a good one. Not all of us are like Stephen King with diarrhea of the mind. An outline would help plan and organize your fine work as well as incorporate the input of others.


----------



## mae (Mar 5, 2011)

All of this great info has me eager to get started. It has been a long and cold winter.

BRING ON THE SPRING!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Mar 5, 2011)

mae said:


> All of this great info has me eager to get started. It has been a long and cold winter.
> 
> BRING ON THE SPRING!


 i totally feel ya! Nota bad 1 in cali,but ready get the outdoh on!


----------



## 1badmasonman (Mar 6, 2011)

Sub'd Interesting reads balzac. How about growing out of 5 gallon buckets. Ive got several patches where the ground is almost solid rock but everything else is ideal, good southern exposure and a fresh water source a few hundred meters away. 

And another idea ive been kicking around is using horse shit mixed in the soil. Composted manure of cousre but it works well. Anyone else tried it???


----------



## Jankedyjoe (Mar 6, 2011)

grassified said:


> Please stop spreading crap on the internet, thats a common misconception that is NOT TRUE. Your own pee makes a great vegging fert, yeah really. Just make sure you dilute it, and use common sense, if yur piss is clear as water then just piss on the plant, if it yellow as fuck then dilute it.
> 
> Or just use commercial ferts, however I have used my own piss as fertilizer and it works great, I dont piss on them in flowering though as the urea isnt needed during this stage plus I dont wanna smoke my piss.
> 
> EDT: Sry for the quad post I just had to point some things out in this thread.



Errr... It's not about a fert thing. If you get piss on a plant, small animals will eat the plant to get there salt fix. Rodents love piss covered plants. If the plants small enough to just piss around the bottom you could be fine, but it it outdoors. If you can finagle your dick around your plant well enough to piss just by the base, your doing it wrong.


----------



## Drew4312 (Mar 9, 2011)

you sould publish tis into a book! i would buy it.


----------



## Balzac89 (Mar 10, 2011)

Yeah i'm getting behind, work and stuff. I need to get movin.


----------



## Balzac89 (Mar 10, 2011)

Two weeks old. I have a WW that is strange, has four sets of branches instead of two at each set of fan leaves.


----------



## newstrainnewrules (Mar 10, 2011)

hell ya man awesome thread, any suggestions for growing in the middle of a drought? I seen that 1 guys idea of the water crystal stuff but anything else without having to add to the soil? In the past ive used small water pumps powered by 9volt batterys on timers close to a pond but it seems to always go dry around july


----------



## Icannabis (Mar 13, 2011)

Man I love outdoor grows...


----------



## mrmoe (Mar 13, 2011)

Hey Balzac guerrilla grower just a little north of you, we have BH sorties overhead often around here ive found the best way of getting a lot of work done on your grow ie: weeding pruning etc. is to do it on a holiday most agencies have holidays off , everybody wants to bbq on the fourth, also your kinda late on your start, my opine, and if those hippies are still around send them up my way watn area i got some stuff to trade them good growing.


----------



## vunwaed (Mar 26, 2011)

Awesome thread Balzac, getting some great info/ ideas


----------



## grow space (Mar 27, 2011)

i have shit load of disel and shanty clones, that cannot be hold in my veg-clone box much longer, shit is getting full of the good green growth. im using just 4 cfls in there....the shitty thing is that my season starts in about 1 and a half months ! and i cannot get to my shed, to cold !

so much waiting ...


----------



## Balzac89 (Mar 27, 2011)

lol yeah I still got a month and my Mothers are way to big.


----------



## zorkan (Apr 3, 2011)

if i buy 1 cubic foot of potting soil and dig a 2x2 foot hole using the potting soil and filling the rest of the hole up with the soil that was there and the ph of the soil i will be growing in is 5.o will that bag of potting soil raise the ph lvl good enuf to grow in?
also how do you keep rats ants rabbits deer bugs....... from killing your plants? i was thinking of making little cages using wire with 1/4 inch holes in it to wrap around the plants untill they get a couple feet tall then using chicken wire to keep deer off...
how do you feel about using slow release fertilizers (3months) so you dont have to visit your plots as often well assuming you get enuf rain


----------



## grow space (Apr 4, 2011)

man, if u can get a proper bag of some good gardening soil whatever u have in there, i use my own home country made black forest soils. mMM, mm, some good soil. One 15 l bag minimum, fill up the hole, make sure theres a good drainage at the bottom of the hole.It is wise to dig up that soil underneath it as well, obvious things.... Chicken wire, or any other similar, better if in green color.I dont usually use them long, only to get them big enough to be tough enough to take those critters  and if 
do not use the slow release ferts, or stick bomb i call them...better be on a nice feed schedule if u can ! If not, then yes, do it.


----------



## Mynamehere (Apr 11, 2011)

Good stuff. im a northeaster as well.Got another month before i can start doin much. I think finding an good spot is key. a place that nobody will even go near. somplace where nobody would expect it. You could always make an irrigation system get some black hose run it underground from water source to plot. Another thing to worry about is deer. i used predator unine. but people use hair and soap and shit like that. I also got a few nasty storms and a few of my girls got mangled last year. Anyway good thead ima keep checkin it out. peace


----------



## newstrainnewrules (Apr 11, 2011)

ive layd hoses out before and had good success untill a drought hits and the pond drys up,, any suggestions for growing in those conditions without going back to the spot to hand water?


----------



## grow space (Apr 11, 2011)

yah, i today got this wonderful pump and spray super sprayed 2 l! will make some soap water, maybe mix in some tobacco water maybe, and then spray the all around the plot ! will keep many predators away i think if they see that the camo has all soapy after taste to it !


----------



## Balzac89 (Apr 11, 2011)

Sorry I kinda stopped working on this been really damn busy. But this is enough to start people out this year.


----------



## grow space (Apr 11, 2011)

what you all think about growing on top of trees and all that ! i think it is pretty sweet and maybe give it a try this season..anyone done that ever `?


----------



## Balzac89 (May 17, 2011)

I like all the likes but Rep me damn it


----------



## Santa Cruz Dude (May 24, 2011)

grow space said:


> what you all think about growing on top of trees and all that ! i think it is pretty sweet and maybe give it a try this season..anyone done that ever `?


haha i just thought about the same thing today, it would be cool to find a spot where you could either build a platform or wedge a pot up in the branches. watering would get hard as fuck though.

also, a really cheap and easy way to make your soil retain water is to take diapers and cut the fluff out of the inside and mix that in with the soil. that shit is made to hold liquids and can really help you out during a drought.


----------



## Balzac89 (Aug 27, 2011)

https://www.rollitup.org/outdoor-growing/396437-balzacs-guerrilla-grow-ny-style.html

this year.


----------



## Ontheball (Dec 1, 2011)

been a good read so far balzac shame about the amount of spam in here tho im glossed over some pages , sub'd tho 

how often do u visit your plot once seedlings are established or do u use clones ?


----------



## Balzac89 (Jan 20, 2012)

Sorry Guys discontinued documenting. I'd like to continue you but I would like if people could contribute their own photos(legal areas) It's been discussed with my rep. I should not document.


----------



## Balzac89 (Jan 20, 2012)

Ontheball said:


> been a good read so far balzac shame about the amount of spam in here tho im glossed over some pages , sub'd tho
> 
> how often do u visit your plot once seedlings are established or do u use clones ?


I usually do a weekly visit, it's amazing to watch the progression. I'd like to photo a plant every week and shows it progression to finish from seedling all the way to finish.


----------



## Keith Stone (Jan 22, 2012)

third trip in last year...couldn't find my site. not for a long while. hope to find more sites just as difficult. crawling through briars and all. but had crop failure due to ignorance. much less iggy no rant this year. site prep will be proper this time. sap is rising the woods right now. 

also wrt autoflowering, wouldn't those be good for starting early to have a harvest before johnny blue starts looking for buds? stealth by timing...give you something to smoke while the trees are makin.

beauty of outdoors is that you don't have to argue 'bout lighting systems or vents or filters. critters will be my biggest problem wehopes.


----------



## Keith Stone (Jan 22, 2012)

ain't that a good sign that your plot is well-concealed....you can't find it yourdamsef? sober and everything?

with critters and hailstorms able to wipe out a single location in about 12.54 nanofarts, i'm thinking about diversity. i'm also going to attempt to trick some plants into early flower-again, to step short of the johnny law "hunting season".

and also wrt parking. drag your bike into the woods. nobody thinks twice about a mtb'er with a backpack or a roadie with touring bags...

a problem here is accidentally getting into the guerrilla zone of another guerrilla. probably not as likely now that the big growers are mostly indoors, but still a distinct possibility. this is a reefer region. but then, where the hell isn't?!


----------



## Keith Stone (Jan 24, 2012)

fuk nobody is home


----------



## SlightlyStoopid (Jan 24, 2012)

Hell ya! I've been looking for a good guide!


----------



## Balzac89 (Feb 10, 2012)

Sorry guys get real busy and forget to check my own threads.


----------



## Balzac89 (Feb 10, 2012)

Keith Stone said:


> ain't that a good sign that your plot is well-concealed....you can't find it yourdamsef? sober and everything?
> 
> with critters and hailstorms able to wipe out a single location in about 12.54 nanofarts, i'm thinking about diversity. i'm also going to attempt to trick some plants into early flower-again, to step short of the johnny law "hunting season".
> 
> ...



Never had that problem before. What you want to do is follow a well established trail and take a right turn off of it. Then walk straight until you find a suitable place. Remember natual markers and you will never lose it.


----------



## Balzac89 (Feb 10, 2012)

BALZACS: GUERRILLA CULTIVATOR

So you want to grow some weed? Well, there are some steps that need to be taken in order to be successful at any venture that involves cultivating Cannabis. When cultivating Cannabis one must always recognize that it is illegal under the current Federal Laws to cultivate Cannabis. Even in states that harbor medical marijuana users it is illegal to possess, sell and or manufacture Cannabis. A medicinal user approved by state government is still violating Federal Laws. The first step when growing Cannabis illegally in the United States or any other country is to accept what you are doing is illegal. Society is slowly evolving and one day in the future Cannabis will be legally consumed by all adults as a choice of freedom. Cannabis cultivators are the Mahatma Gandhi&#8217;s of the drug culture of the world. We as a group must stand up and represent ourselves as a peaceful group of resistors. We are resisting using civil disobedience as our tool in our arsenal. The consumption of Cannabis in one&#8217;s own home is a victimless crime and such is cultivating Cannabis.

To circumvent such laws Cannabis cultivators must be resourceful to avoid detection. We must take a chapter from history and the founders of the United States during the Revolutionary War. The states we confounded with the overwhelming power of the British Empire. The Revolutionaries had to be resourceful to take on the power that was the British Empire. Guerilla tactics were used against the British Empire to turn the tide of the Revolutionary War. We as cannabis cultivators must use these tactics to our own advantage when peacefully protesting Federal and State law. I propose that all Cannabis Cultivators take Cannabis back to its rightful place under the open skies. Guerilla cultivation has been used for many years, but as of recently fewer cultivators has moved indoor to avoid further detection and to produce the highest quality Cannabis under strictly controlled environments.

The production of Cannabis in an indoor environment is seen as the only way to produce the highest quality and most valuable Cannabis in today&#8217;s underground market. The legal liabilities involved with cultivating Cannabis indoors are astronomical. In the majority of the United States cultivating even one cannabis plant is a felony. Not all Cannabis cultivators can afford the equipment and risk involved with indoor cultivation. The factors that need to be controlled are numerous and will keep a cultivator on the edge constantly. The factors that play a large role in detection are odor, light leak, electricity consumption and supply movement. When a cultivator decides to conduct cultivation outdoors the liabilities are limited. When deciding to guerilla cultivate one must avoid liabilities by choosing a plot of land that is not by any means is associated with the cultivator or persons relating to the cultivator. The most necessary step to successful Guerilla cultivation is to avoid liability if the plot is discovered.

Guerilla cultivation is growing Cannabis in an uncontrolled environment outdoors.



Plot Selection

Plot selection is above all else the most important step that is going to be taken by an individual when Guerilla cultivating. It cannot be stressed enough that the plot is going to be what makes or breaks the back of the cultivator. Any plot must be meticulously dissected to make the choice of whether it is or is not a place suitable for Cannabis cultivation. There are multiple variables that need to be addressed when deciding whether or not a plot is suitable. The location, direct sunlight, human presence and pest control. These variables must be studied to successfully find a location in which Cannabis will thrive and will be free of threats to its ability to produce.

The first recommendation is to place the plot at the least a half hour walk from any kind of trail or road. The greater the distance between the plot and civilization will decrease the chances of it being discovered. The cultivator must also address the issue of transpiration of supplies when choosing a suitable plot. When looking for a suitable location to cultivate Cannabis one must spend hours scouting and mapping multiple locations. I recommend when traversing land that is posted to have a back story. I usually take my dog for a walk in the woods when I am scouting. You could also take a pair of binoculars and a bird book. Most people do not tolerate the presence of unwanted people on their private property. If you have a back story you can ease tension with an explanation and most likely will be able to head out on foot and not under arrest for trespassing. The use of a back story is highly recommended to anyone when guerilla cultivating.

These locations must be scrutinized in every detail. Visualize walking down a trail or down a back road. Remember that it is always best to follow the path least traveled. When scouting the first thing to recognize is how often these trails and or road are traveled. Take a look around the area and the usual sign of the presence of people is garbage. Take into consideration the volume of garbage in the area and the age of it. It is easy to tell how old garbage is just by physical examination. When choosing a final plot one must make sure that there is no garbage within at least a half mile radius of the plot. If there is no garbage in an area than it is less likely that people will wander through the area. The half mile marker will also increase stealth of a cultivation plot. The odor produced by a plot is of less concern when cultivating outdoors. The trees, vegetation and wind will dissolve and mask the scent of the plot. The plot must also be scrutinized for the amount of direct sunlight that it receives on a daily basis.

The plot must receive in a minimum of at least 6 hours of direct sunlight. The best recommendation is for the plot to receive on average more than twelve hours of direct sun light. Success has been obtained by guerilla growers in areas that receive six hours of direct light a day, but yields will most likely suffer in decreased light situations. Plants will only average an Ounce of finished product in conditions that are less than optimum light. The best way to map the amount of direct sun light is to actually visit each possible grow site at three separate parts of the day these are sunrise, noon and sunset. If you record the position of these times of day than a sun map can be created. The time between the allotted sunrise and set will determine the number of hours of direct sun light a plant receives. Variables that must be taken into account are objects that may block sunlight during the sunrise and set. Time must be subtracted for any object that receives indirect sunlight during these times. The location of water is another important factor when choosing the location of a Cannabis plot.


Plot Preparation

Plot preparation is a key step to the development of any guerilla plot. When preparing a plot it is important to have the correct tools at your disposal. Lack of equipment will make the job tedious and exhausting. Having at least a folding shovel to do the work that is required to prepare a plot is important. I usually use a standard shovel and as far as equipment goes if you have a shovel it will make the preparation far easier. A knife is the guerilla growers&#8217; best friend when far out in the wilderness. It is single handedly the most important tool of a grower. What needs to be stressed now is the importance of stealth at this point of plot preparation. The guerilla grower must avoid detection at all costs. People will be extremely suspicious of a person walking into a wooded area with a shovel. I recommended using night to your advantage. You do not even need to carry your equipment all the way to your grow at night. The cover of night will allow you to drop equipment just a few yards into a wooded area, than during the day you can return and move the equipment to plot. Every step taken is very important and will result in a successful guerilla plot.

The purpose of the shovel is obvious and not extremely complicated. The best plan of attack when preparing a plot is to prepare soil at least two weeks in advance. You should turn the native soil and add additives before planting any plants in a plot. The soil needs to be tilled and aerated. The easiest way to do so is with a shovel. The tilling of the soil is basically flipping the soil upside down and chopping it into a loose material. When the soil is flipped it will put vegetation and thus nitrogen in the soil. Aerated soil also promotes root growth which is key to growing monster plants outdoors. For each plant that you intended to place in the ground I recommend digging a two foot by two foot hole minimum. The holes need to be at least four feet apart from stalk to stalk and staggered. The reason behind staggering is to break up any lines in a plot. Plants planted in line plots are the easiest to spot from the air. The correct spacing will create a canopy of foliage that will be harder to spot from the air. Soil amendments and additives are very important to the growing process.

These amendments you will be adding to the soil will nourish growth and provide lush and healthy cannabis plants. I recommend getting a premixed soil for plot preparation. Every grower has their own secret when it comes to soil amendments. I am a cheap bastard so I use miracle grow potting soil. If you want to blow some money you can invest in a few bags of fox farms. I usually take my premixed soil and mix it with the native soil that was removed from the holes. The premixed soil should be able to provide the plants with enough nitrogen for at least the first couple of weeks after which you will need to start alternative nitrogen based fertilizer. Depending on the makeup of the native soil I also add sand and or peralite. The main reasons behind adding sand and or peralite are to promote soil leeching to prevent the plants from being flooded out. In the Northern hemisphere we tend to have a lot of rain. Sand also promotes healthy strong branching. The silica in sand can be used by the plants to help make sturdy robust branches which can survive storms and wind. I usually add a phosphorous additive near the bottom of the two by two hole and add some in the soil mix to promote flowering growth in the later months.

If you complete all of these necessary steps for plot preparation I can guarantee you will have a far more successful grow than past grows which may have been haphazardly thrown together late in the season. Preparation is key to a successful outdoor grow. Ask any farmer in the world without preparation failure is the outcome. Remember you want to prepare your plot at least two weeks in advance just one last reminder.


----------



## Balzac89 (Feb 12, 2012)

*IRRIGATION*



Irrigation has been one of the biggest issue involved with the farming for centuries. Ancient Romans used aqueducts to carry water to their cities for irrigation for centuries. Many of these aqueducts are still standing to this day and are a sure sign of ingenuity. When you need water at a growing site you need to have ingenuity. One reminder is a grow site can accompany a close water site, but this is not advised. Everyone knows plants need water so it is the first place law enforcement and rippers look. If you want more secrecy you have to bring the water to your site with the least amount of intrusions possible. There are many methods of bringing water from the source. From the old fashioned let nature do the work all the way to pumping water from an open source. The method you choose can cost you time and money, but will pay off large when it comes to harvesting your crops. All of the methods used by growers will be covered in this section.

A water source is the number one concern of any grower. When trying to locate an appropriate site to grow one most be looking for water sources at the same time. A good grow site is only worth the amount of water one can get to the site. The more water the plants get during the hot summer days means bigger stronger healthier plants that produced more harvest. The biggest problem with sources is the fact that many water sources lose volume and or completely dry up during the summer. The source most have a constant flow of water to be an asset to the grower.Water sources include streams, creeks, ponds, swamps and natural springs. Ponds and streams are the most watched method of obtaining water by law enforcements and rippers. When small creeks, swamps and natural springs are used the are much less obvious to law enforcement and may only be known about on by people who frequent the areas or not known about at all. The favorite and est method of obtaining water is from natural springs. These natural springs may be completely unknown to anyone but yourself. Springs are always accompanied by think foliage and are not easily spotted from the air. Springs rarely dry up during the summer heat.

The first methods will be the most low tech options available to any grower at little or no cost or effort. The old timer is letting the rain fall as it may without any attention to water requirements of the plant. This method is the least time and capital consuming of any method a grower could choose.
The health of the plant may be at risk or it may not suffer at all. The problem is that the weather is not as predictable as you would think. Droughts are the biggest issue with this method. Without a back up plan a grower may find themselves with many hours and capital lost with one drought. Many growers will create a plot that is within the shadows of a tree to help retain moisture for the plants roots to absorb when needed. Even during the slightest drought the plants will need water every week at least. This applies mainly to North Eastern States where as further South plants may need a constant flow of water.

The bucket method is the second most low tech option. Water may be hauled by had in 5 gallon buckets to the grow site from an outside source. The main problem with this method is being spotted and or creating a trail to your grow. I also do not recommend this method because of the way it creates many issues with security. It can however be done with success as long as the area is remote enough. Trails can be easily followed by any random hiker or even law enforcement. Trails can easily be spotted from the air by helicopter. The buckets at your grow site will also be a security issue as they are easily spotted from the air. Law enforcement are looking for any garbage that is out of place in the middle of no where. If you use buckets make sure they are covered by natural foliage and not easily spotted. Slightly more technical options are setting up a rain catcher. The main setup of these is a tarp camouflaged tied to two tress and a large rain catcher at the bottom of the angled tarp. This option seems to be a better technical option for obtaining water at the grow site. The main problem with this idea is the ability of it to be spotted from the air or on the ground. This setup always relies on regular rain fall to maintain a constant source. I would not recommend this option unless the site is very remote and not visible at all.

The best above of the other going to use more capital than the other options and far more ingenuity. Drip irrigation can be used to bring water directly from the source by pump or gravity. If the grower wants to be stealthy as possible gravity fed drip irrigation is the best option. The next option bu not as stealthy is setting up a pump at the water source to carry water but I would not consider this option for anyone not growing on private property because it can be a disaster for a grow if they are not hand pumped or a silent pump. Gravity fed irrigation can provide a constant flow of water to the site. The basic principal in the use of this kind of irrigation is the use of gravity to silently and naturally provide water to a site. The water source must be above the site in elevation to carry water to the site. Videos can be found on you tube detailing the construction of such systems. These cost of these systems is dependent on the distance between the site and source. A a fifty foot line can cost you only 40 dollars depending on the supplier.

The best possible system a grower can make is a spring fed drip irrigation system. The more water being fed to the crop during those longs summer days will pay off big in the end and will be stealthy as possible.


----------



## East Coast Pro (Feb 12, 2012)

How many posts before i can PM?


----------



## Balzac89 (Feb 12, 2012)

East Coast Pro said:


> How many posts before i can PM?


Snitches cant PM


----------



## East Coast Pro (Feb 12, 2012)

what's that supposed to mean?haha


----------



## sonar (Feb 12, 2012)

When you complete your guide if you start a fresh thread over in Outdoor I'll talk with the other mods about possibly having it stickied over there if you'd like.


----------



## Balzac89 (Feb 12, 2012)

Nice Sounds good man


----------



## East Coast Pro (Feb 12, 2012)

Balzac89 must be a mistake bro..i haven't mentioned any of that...


----------



## East Coast Pro (Feb 12, 2012)

You use Super Soil? what do you think about Sub's recipe for beginners?


----------



## Balzac89 (Feb 14, 2012)

East Coast Pro said:


> You use Super Soil? what do you think about Sub's recipe for beginners?


Sub knows from experience. He knows his shit.


----------



## East Coast Pro (Feb 14, 2012)

And it seems simple enough..water only, may give it a try!!


----------



## Balzac89 (Mar 16, 2012)

hmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Mar 16, 2012)

Just ran into this but I'm subbed forsure!


----------



## Nunchukawaria (Mar 17, 2012)

Nice thread man, you can never find too much info on guerrilla growing. Not to mention pissin around your plants to keep the deer away. I had to get some Semaspore for grasshopper warfare.


----------



## nick17gar (Mar 21, 2012)

Balzac89 said:


> okay, can you STFU and get off my thread?


Ummm, excuse me, but weren't you supposed to capitalize the first letter of the sentence? Sheesh!

nah im kidding, i got a god chuckle out of this. great thread man, im scouting areas for areas now.


----------



## Balzac89 (Mar 22, 2012)

nick17gar said:


> Ummm, excuse me, but weren't you supposed to capitalize the first letter of the sentence? Sheesh!
> 
> nah im kidding, i got a god chuckle out of this. great thread man, im scouting areas for areas now.


Yeah man I'm glad you found it helpful. 

Keep the trash idea in mind. If theres no trash there's no people.


----------



## Balzac89 (Mar 22, 2012)

Friendly reminder to you Growers on the East Coast don't put them clones or mature plants out till after the 1st of June.


----------



## East Coast Pro (Mar 23, 2012)

Read every word of this thread bro!!! Thanks, can't wait to June 1!!!


----------



## Balzac89 (Mar 25, 2012)

East Coast Pro said:


> Read every word of this thread bro!!! Thanks, can't wait to June 1!!!


Glad to help you gettin your outdoor on this year?


----------



## FrankWeed (Mar 25, 2012)

Very informative thread.

Use lots of rat poison.

Good luck bros.


----------



## Barraka (Mar 30, 2012)

I will definitively use those tips if I ever get the chance to start a guerrilla grow


----------



## Balzac89 (Apr 1, 2012)

I can't wait to get things shaken around here. Everyday the season gets closer.


----------



## MaineKush (Apr 3, 2012)

Hey, bud, nice thread. I'm curious about this tip, though. Have you personally ever planted earlier, say even in mid May? From the beginning of my years growing, back when I was the supply lumper, human auger and chief bud trimmer, working for a future payment of a zip per shift.... we would start planting outdoors as early as first week in May, depending on the site. 

I understand Memorial day weekend being the "safe" date, but even now that I'm on my own I'll have everything in by the middle of May... sooner this year due to the incredible weather we've had here in Northern New England. 

Anyways, just curious if you were just passing along the tried and true safe date of June 1 as a matter of habit because it's what most everyone around here grew up hearing or if you'd tried earlier start dates, depending upon Strain (trial and error) Health of the plant (No seedlings) location (early morning sun is a MUST)??

Good luck to you this season!


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 3, 2012)

Balzac89 said:


> Yeah man I'm glad you found it helpful.
> 
> Keep the trash idea in mind. If theres no trash there's no people.


Thats a very Valid point....

I was contemplating doin a small test Outdoor out East.....
Ill abide the June 1st recco.... Thx for that...
Gonna go read this whole Thread/Guide...


----------



## Balzac89 (Apr 4, 2012)

MaineKush said:


> Hey, bud, nice thread. I'm curious about this tip, though. Have you personally ever planted earlier, say even in mid May? From the beginning of my years growing, back when I was the supply lumper, human auger and chief bud trimmer, working for a future payment of a zip per shift.... we would start planting outdoors as early as first week in May, depending on the site.
> 
> I understand Memorial day weekend being the "safe" date, but even now that I'm on my own I'll have everything in by the middle of May... sooner this year due to the incredible weather we've had here in Northern New England.
> 
> ...


Last year I put my plants out May 15th and my plants started flowering for about three weeks then didnt grow at all for almost 2 months. 

It was a disaster. Do as you please, but that was my huge mistake last year.


----------



## Balzac89 (Apr 4, 2012)

It also depends if you use clones or seed plants. Clones are mature and can't be planted till june, but seed plants can be put out as long as they aren't mature;


----------



## MaineKush (Apr 6, 2012)

Balzac89 said:


> Last year I put my plants out May 15th and my plants started flowering for about three weeks then didnt grow at all for almost 2 months.
> 
> It was a disaster. Do as you please, but that was my huge mistake last year.


There's only about 45 minutes more sunlight/darkness between May 15th and June 1st, I've never had a problem. Sucks yours were stunted for so long.


----------



## newstrainnewrules (Apr 7, 2012)

last year i put out a couple mothers on april 15th they flowered out and did great, was able to use the same location twice in the grow season. The mothers didnt get as big or produce as much as the others but was still good smoke.


----------



## Balzac89 (Apr 7, 2012)

I also had frosts all the way up until the 25th of May so I think I'll stick with what I've learned.


----------



## bramwell73 (Apr 7, 2012)

crack a few with a AR mate,lol i do like the old *

Mosin Nagant​
​

*


----------



## Balzac89 (Apr 7, 2012)

Nothin like the kick of a rifle mate


----------



## bramwell73 (Apr 8, 2012)

yea true , i unload a bit outa my mossberg 590, that kicks me around a bit, im 60 kgs lol, still hipfire that son of a bitch like a bb gun tho.


----------



## Labomba (May 13, 2012)

Awesome guild really informative you filled in my ?? gaps. I've done numerous small outdoor grows, and did great so now I'm gonna try my first nice big grow.. Any tips on having a fairly big grow?


----------



## Balzac89 (May 14, 2012)

Labomba said:


> Awesome guild really informative you filled in my ?? gaps. I've done numerous small outdoor grows, and did great so now I'm gonna try my first nice big grow.. Any tips on having a fairly big grow?


Focus all your effort on six plants or less. 

The more love you give those few plants the bigger they will get.


----------



## budhead1 (May 15, 2012)

hi *Mr. Ganja! by mistake i half broke my top section of my plant that has buds on it that is called suppercroping do you know to tell me if thats bad or what will happen to it???ty*


----------



## Labomba (May 15, 2012)

Balzac89 said:


> Focus all your effort on six plants or less.
> 
> The more love you give those few plants the bigger they will get.


True that thanks. For the advice. You gonna be coming out with any more entries in your guide?


----------



## Balzac89 (May 16, 2012)

budhead1 said:


> hi *Mr. Ganja! by mistake i half broke my top section of my plant that has buds on it that is called suppercroping do you know to tell me if thats bad or what will happen to it???ty*


Was it severed or is it still attached?


----------



## Balzac89 (May 16, 2012)

Labomba said:


> True that thanks. For the advice. You gonna be coming out with any more entries in your guide?


I've been real busy lately. I'll try my best to get working on it and maybe adding to it.


----------



## Balzac89 (May 16, 2012)

I was gonna say to the most I would do by myself is 10 plants. The more you do the less attention you pay to each of them and the more they will suffer.


----------



## Labomba (May 18, 2012)

Well my shit failed, first day out i didnt wanna lug cages into the grow area. Which i will never do again, 6 blue widows destroyed by animals. Bummer but there is still enough time for another grow.


----------



## KenGreenLeaf (May 18, 2012)

Man I had to pull all my babies and they were about 17'6" and someone found them and said they were going to the cops so up they came they all had about 6 inch thick stocks just starting to flower and I had 1 my first indica the others were sativa which i prefer Indica i like sinking in my couch,, maybe next year ............


----------



## SCARHOLE (May 21, 2012)

mcpurple said:


> im doing my first outdoor guirrilla grow soon with some auto ak47. they stay very short from what i was told.
> i had a Q. since i wont be able to go water them every day is their a way or a product that will hold water till the plant needs it and then release it by its self.



I use water absorbing polymers, 
mg moisture controll soil(it just has extra coco coir in it.)
Plastic on the top soil to stop evaporation.
Lots of mulch on top to keep the heat off the soil.
Bottom watering planters, (earth boxes).
Look up xeriscaping........

I water 2 gal a week per plant in summer when it's 110' for a few months....


----------



## ynkessuck247 (May 22, 2012)

ive never heard of anything like that, cannabis can show pre flowers when its mature but it has short day flowering cycle, which means it will flower once the days lengths are shorter than 12 hrs. On May 15th the amount of day light hours is 14. 3 or 14.4. You probably did something else that stunted their growth.


----------



## mae (May 22, 2012)

The days don't go to 12/12 until around Sept 20th, here in NY. My plants start flowering about mid Aug.


----------



## Balzac89 (May 22, 2012)

I have no idea I been going over that myself the last year and I just think there was a slew of mistakes.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 24, 2012)

I don't mind carrying water to my soon to be grow spot, so watering my future plants is not an issue.. So I was wondering, how often should I water my plants? I don't care how hard it would be, what's the best reccomended amount? Sorry for the noob question . better here than starting my own thread though lol.


----------



## Balzac89 (May 24, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> I don't mind carrying water to my soon to be grow spot, so watering my future plants is not an issue.. So I was wondering, how often should I water my plants? I don't care how hard it would be, what's the best reccomended amount? Sorry for the noob question . better here than starting my own thread though lol.


Atleast once a week if the soil is dry. If you choose a place with soil thats always moist you can do it even less. The more the better.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 24, 2012)

Balzac89 said:


> Atleast once a week if the soil is dry. If you choose a place with soil thats always moist you can do it even less. The more the better.


WHAT??? just once a week? I was thinking like every other day lol. Alright, so how many gallons to each plant? And I'm in a situation where I won't be avle to get fem seeds until two weeks from now.. Is that too late into the year?


----------



## Balzac89 (May 25, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> WHAT??? just once a week? I was thinking like every other day lol. Alright, so how many gallons to each plant? And I'm in a situation where I won't be avle to get fem seeds until two weeks from now.. Is that too late into the year?


It depends on frequency of rain and what not. But we had a severe drought last year and I got away with watering once or twice a week. MY plants did suffer, but they didnt die. 

I usually do a 5 gallon bucket per plant. 

The latest I ever started was poping seeds on June 1st. It should be fine just don't expect pounds lol


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 25, 2012)

haha no way am I expecting pounds.. Hell I'm not even trying to guess my yield. It may just lead me to dissapointment.. or possibly a surprise IDK . Man I'm so excited, I'm gonna order my seeds today. BTW I live in texas so our warm months last longer during the year, so I should be in the clear. I heard auto-flowering is the way to go when you're short on time.. But I also heard to not use auto-flowering. Why is that?


Oh andI LOVE your thread, haven't looked through all the posts yet so I'm sure I'll find even more useful info. +rep


----------



## Balzac89 (May 25, 2012)

I've done autoflowers outdoors and they just aren't meant for the lack of care. They really need special attention to yield nice, I would just stick with Reg or fem.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 25, 2012)

So I was thinking about getting 5 fem bubblelicious seeds for my outdoor grow.. what do you think about using that strain for outdoors?


----------



## hellbender (May 29, 2012)

First off,Thanks Balzac for taking the time and sharing all the info.I've only made it threw a dozen pages but so far so great.Mr.Heph,almost five thousand posts?What are you doing??But here's what I know livin in the South.Come late July into August you will be watering every other day if not everyday growing in 5gl buckets or in ground.Watch your girl,she'll let you know but from experience the more the better.I'm sure even earlier this year because everything is already crispy outside.Autos?I do a few every year to keep me from pickin off my Photos.Red Dwarf is a good one for outdoors.You might want to double up on photos though,you'll loose some from not germ,pests,mistakes.Good Luck to Ya


----------



## Balzac89 (May 29, 2012)

hellbender said:


> First off,Thanks Balzac for taking the time and sharing all the info.I've only made it threw a dozen pages but so far so great.Mr.Heph,almost five thousand posts?What are you doing??But here's what I know livin in the South.Come late July into August you will be watering every other day if not everyday growing in 5gl buckets or in ground.Watch your girl,she'll let you know but from experience the more the better.I'm sure even earlier this year because everything is already crispy outside.Autos?I do a few every year to keep me from pickin off my Photos.Red Dwarf is a good one for outdoors.You might want to double up on photos though,you'll loose some from not germ,pests,mistakes.Good Luck to Ya


It rains more up here in the North, So unless we have a dought I rarely have to water. I've had nothing but bad experiences with autos outdoors. 

Thanks for checking it out! Keep Rollin


----------



## tommygee (May 30, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> So I was thinking about getting 5 fem bubblelicious seeds for my outdoor grow.. what do you think about using that strain for outdoors?


*

you can grow just about any strain, you should keep the finishing time in mind because you are starting later in the season!​




*


----------



## hydrohaze (May 31, 2012)

can you guerrilla grow in the uk


----------



## Balzac89 (Jun 1, 2012)

hydrohaze said:


> can you guerrilla grow in the uk


If you can find woods you can do it.


----------



## Balzac89 (Jun 2, 2012)

Posting up some pics going nice so far.


----------



## jhadleyh (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm in the process of germinating seeds right now to start my outdoor grow. Am I to late to start? I'll only be growing 3 plants. I want to give them as much care as possible. The land I'm on is my own and nobody has ever stepped foot where I have chosen to grow my babies. I have never even been interested in an outdoor grow until I saw this today. What is a normal yield on plants properly taken care of for an outdoor grow?


----------



## jhadleyh (Jun 9, 2012)

jhadleyh said:


> I'm in the process of germinating seeds right now to start my outdoor grow. Am I to late to start? I'll only be growing 3 plants. I want to give them as much care as possible. The land I'm on is my own and nobody has ever stepped foot where I have chosen to grow my babies. I have never even been interested in an outdoor grow until I saw this today. What is a normal yield on plants properly taken care of for an outdoor grow?



any help on this guy? My seedlings are now just barely above the soil.


----------



## Corso312 (Jun 9, 2012)

where do you live? plenty of time left....i will be putting plants outdoors for the next month.. I put some clones outdoors last year late mid july and still got 3-4 zips per plant


----------



## jhadleyh (Jun 9, 2012)

I'm in Mississippi. Man was I way off thinking I'd have closer to 10-12 zips per plant? I was gonna stick em in the ground at the end of this week.


----------



## Balzac89 (Jun 10, 2012)

jhadleyh said:


> I'm in Mississippi. Man was I way off thinking I'd have closer to 10-12 zips per plant? I was gonna stick em in the ground at the end of this week.


There are so many factors its nearly inmpossible to give you an accruate assessment of exactly what you will get out of it. IT depends on strain expereience weather and how much care they recieve.

With the minimum amount of care starting june 1st you might get 1 to 1 and a half ozs per plant.

The earlier you start the more you will get. 

Hope I helped! Peace post more if you like


----------



## Balzac89 (Jun 10, 2012)

[video=youtube;pi-1FpRX_n4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pi-1FpRX_n4[/video]

Things are coming along nicely. I might hold of on pictures for awhile just to show how they blow up.

LEeave some comments.

I know they look stretched its cause it been raining for almost two weeks straight.


----------



## Balzac89 (Jun 10, 2012)

View attachment 2206846

Click the link in my sig to follow to new pics!


----------



## ElTumbleweed (Jun 25, 2012)

Love the advise Balzak! I'm about to start my first outdoor. Will it ever rain here in Nuevo Mexico? Someone do a raindance!!!


----------



## l8lDANKl8l (Jul 14, 2012)

So i just discovered a plant that looks alot like cannabis. Its the japanese maple. Has 7 bladed leaves and some color etc. Imo if u had a patch of these it could very well mask a cannabis plant on your land(permitting that you have land). 

But anyway i live in the city. There is plllllleeeenty of countryside around me tho where i have friends with land. But id rather keep this to myself ya know.
I recently moved here from the countryside and have been here for about 3 mons. In my time i have actually seen 0 helicopters around here(other than med flight once or twice) but in the country police copters EVERYWHERE; and on the daily at that. I have a partial privacy fence at my current residence(purchased this way idk why..) but its only half way down the yard on either side. One side of house has fence completely connected to house. Other side has a chain link gate to get in back yard. One of my neighbors is never in his back yard and therefore the forest in his yard seperates us(you cannot see into his yard whatsoever due to overgrown vegetation). THe other neighbors keep to themselves for the most part but occassionally we interact, bbq whatever. They usually stay on their patio or somewhere close to the back wall of their house; basically to see in our yard they have to be at the very end of their yard. Our houses are backed up to a "buffer zone" which is about a 30 yrd thick tree line seperating us from a farmland. The whole purpose of this long ass post is for one simple question. 

How safe do you think itd be to grow 2 outdoor plants in my backyard garden? I should mention i do regular gardening and vegetable as well due to my wife being allergic to pesticideds we are very effecient and productive people. So there is a regular garden back there so i was thinking grow about 15 japanese maples and mix a couple cannabis seeds in the garden? 

What is your oppinion on it balzac? your the experienced outdoors man here so i trust your judgement more than mine lol


----------



## Labomba (Jul 14, 2012)

Balzac89, this thread gets better and better every time i read it. Your doing a great job, thanks.


----------



## Balzac89 (Jul 14, 2012)

IF you look under my threads I have a second one in the Outdoor section and I have some news pics over there.I just dont have a computer ight now.


----------



## Badmf (Jul 20, 2012)

Good stuff so far only thing I'd add is cover your trail in and out have a emergency exit. Plan on seeing a tree thats what you will have iows don't hide a 3 footer where a 12 footer will be. I camo with flowers plastic ones.


----------



## Tragic420 (Aug 10, 2012)

every damn time i go out to look for a spot to plant i run into somone elses lol found like 6 crops this year, all the good spots are taken round here i guess lol somone did plant one like 30 feet from mine tho.......


----------



## mae (Aug 20, 2012)

Troll!!!!!


----------



## thespaceman937 (Sep 5, 2012)

Quick Q. A gas water pump or... take a small pond pump and fix it to a car battery? Either way im going to fix a rock to the end of the tube and throw it to the water so i dont make a direct path. Clever eh?


----------



## Tragic420 (Sep 6, 2012)

hey dude i hope all ur shit withered to nothingness


----------



## gom (Sep 7, 2012)

Ya know. I really wanted to read this thread. But dam there is just to much BS with that 80mg dude. I couldn't get past the second page. Just got sick of reading the BS. So sorry man I'm gone. 

Good luck and good growing man


----------



## danbridge (Sep 14, 2012)

Did you guys consider deer in the woods? Deer can smell stinky bud for hundreds of feet away. They will follow the scent and find your plants. An adult buck male deer will eat practically the whole thing. Does and fawns have an uncanny talent for wrapping thier tounge around a bud and pulling it right off the plant. I'll bet they take a nice nap after eating that. Beware.


----------



## Corso312 (Sep 14, 2012)

The only time deer have ruined plants for me is when they are young and in veg..once they get past the 2 feet mark deer seem t leave them alone.


----------



## *BUDS (Sep 21, 2012)

I think this little uruguanian is about to get the boot


----------



## grassified (Sep 22, 2012)

sonar said:


> Same here. Milk crates work well too and you can fit 5 in. I usually crumble up some newspaper as packing in between. Those 4 slot cardboard drink holders from McDonalds work well also.
> 
> I think a lot of these details are different for everyone. Just be creative. If you are in a place where being spotting is a concern, do it at night. If you live in the middle nowhere, hell, you can prob just walk right out your back door into the woods.
> 
> Also, this is very important. I think Balzac mentioned this once before, but it's one of those things that can't be stressed enough...WATER. You don't want to put yourself in a situation where you are hauling water from home. Now I'm not saying plant on the bank of the local swimming hole, but plant somewhere close enough that making several trips with buckets/cans/jugs, etc, will be feasable. Trust me on this one, I've been there. Best case scenario, you can fit two 1 gallon milk jugs in a book bag. That's about enough water for one medium sized plant for a week at the most. Any water will do as long as it isn't overly polluted. I used water from a small pond last year. Remember, the times when your plants will need the most watering will be when it's really hot out, so be smart. Limit the distance between your plants and your water. I like to do it early in the morning or in the evening when it's cooler.


 water is important.

I would never guerilla grow unless I lived here, in hawaii. The rains take care of watering for me, but access to my spot is very guarded due to the entrance to the trail being in a neighborhood cul-de-sac

So I cant haul anything up really, this includes soil an water. I try to make my own soil with natural ingredients from the forest and native soil. I also hike in small amounts of chemical fertilizer. (16-16-16 commercial basic nutes).

Right now I have 6 golden tiger. 2 of them are 3 feet, 3 of them are smaller, about a foot each (due to unfinished soil mix and ph issues)

and one of them is about 1.5 ft. all in native soil pretty much. They love rain thats for sure. Will post pics here later.


----------



## beast coast (Sep 26, 2012)

Alot of my family cut up pieces of garlic and put them in the general facility of there crop. Prevents bacteria,disease and insects


----------



## redzi (Oct 5, 2012)

Growing tip #1...it seems like the obvious but when I laid down a outdoor patch in March one year I forgot to account for the sun's slow drift to the north. The shadow an object gives off when the sun is at its apex will move north in given incruments...needless to say the further north you are the larger each incrument will be. 
#2 dont use seed.....learn how to clone because males suck and hermies are heart breakers. I was lucky enough to grow on a friend's parcel of land and his next door neighbor was great because his favorite activity was shooting deer out of season..... which leads me to ask how much of a problem are rabbits and deer?


----------



## Corso312 (Oct 5, 2012)

poaching is a great way to get DNR scouring the area...and those guys will sit on a patch and see who comes around.


----------



## hotrodharley (Oct 6, 2012)

Pemnenzyday said:


> I'm buying a battery powered drill and a hole saw blade so I can punch glory holes in men's rooms really quick. What size hole saw should I buy?


No experience with that but I measured and I'd say about a 6" would do.


----------



## hotrodharley (Oct 6, 2012)

redzi said:


> Growing tip #1...it seems like the obvious but when I laid down a outdoor patch in March one year I forgot to account for the sun's slow drift to the north. The shadow an object gives off when the sun is at its apex will move north in given incruments...needless to say the further north you are the larger each incrument will be.
> #2 dont use seed.....learn how to clone because males suck and hermies are heart breakers. I was lucky enough to grow on a friend's parcel of land and his next door neighbor was great because his favorite activity was shooting deer out of season..... which leads me to ask how much of a problem are rabbits and deer?


A grower should scout potential grow sites in all 3 seasons you would be in them.


----------



## ironcross360 (Nov 23, 2012)

in fall and winter I usually look in my backyard woods because its more clear and you can see if alot of people walk through it, If you see more than 3 people in 1 day dont do it...


----------



## kryptoniteglo (Nov 26, 2012)

Great guide! Wish I had it when I still had property up in Vermont.


----------



## kryptoniteglo (Nov 26, 2012)

80mg said:


> Just a suggestion, I'm a writer and a national honor roll society member majoring in English...you should have made an outline a table of contents too show your chapters and make it easier too write.
> 
> Otherwise great idea! I'll deffiendly sub for this and read it when it's done. I just hate reading lil bits here and there.


Well, dude. For a writer, your English SUCKS. The preposition "to" when used with the infinitive verb is spelled "to" not "too." The first letters of National Honor Roll Society should have been capitalized. "You should have made an outline a table of contents" makes no sense whatsoever. And while it's possible that an outline or table of contents might make the information easier to READ, I doubt it would have made it easier to write. Definitely is not spelled "deffiendly", sub (short for subscribe) would take the preposition "to" not "for". And there ain't so such word as "lil".

So get off your fucking high horse, you illiterate grammar Nazi! I, too, (not "to") am a writer, and I'm appalled by your criticism of the OP. Here's a helpful man sharing his time and knowledge, and you're telling him you hate reading little bits here and there?


----------



## Corso312 (Nov 26, 2012)

I am a dumbass and can spell better than that no way dude is national honer society or english major or writer.


----------



## bewareofdogandowner (Nov 28, 2012)

i want my 30 minutes back.


----------



## Light House (Nov 29, 2012)

Guerrilla guide gone grammar?


----------



## newstrainnewrules (Dec 4, 2012)

damn grammer nazi's, were living in the txting era who uses whole words anymore?? soon there will be whole books written paraphrasing wtf, lol, lmfao, omw


----------



## ArCaned (Dec 10, 2012)

kryptoniteglo said:


> Well, dude. For a writer, your English SUCKS. The preposition "to" when used with the infinitive verb is spelled "to" not "too." The first letters of National Honor Roll Society should have been capitalized. "You should have made an outline a table of contents" makes no sense whatsoever. And while it's possible that an outline or table of contents might make the information easier to READ, I doubt it would have made it easier to write. Definitely is not spelled "deffiendly", sub (short for subscribe) would take the preposition "to" not "for". And there ain't so such word as "lil".
> 
> So get off your fucking high horse, you illiterate grammar Nazi! I, too, (not "to") am a writer, and I'm appalled by your criticism of the OP. Here's a helpful man sharing his time and knowledge, and you're telling him you hate reading little bits here and there?


I just laughed my ass off.


----------



## ANTSATIVA (Dec 14, 2012)

SO me and my boy's are talking about dif growth mediums -

AND he talking about how he can grow a plant in a wk and 

it will be 2.5 inches tall, 


SO I say yeh you can do that because you use a hydro medium 


. SO my plant wont be that tall because I dose use a soil medium. 


AND the soil medium is the slowest medium to use , but he 

just thinks his way of growing better and do know what his 

hydro form is , it's were he gets a 4 in pot, gets water out 

of the sespit and puts the seed in it and it gross really fast. 

that is what he dose.


----------



## GreenVader (Dec 30, 2012)

Sounds good So far brokeep it coming...


----------



## EvilMania (Dec 30, 2012)

Well...Guys,Anyway,He just share something with us....


----------



## diet coke (Dec 31, 2012)

Read a little , but 24 pages was to much. lol I just joined and I am going to give the great outdoors a try.

Not a novice and probably have years on most. A few of my methods for[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] "Guerilla gro"

I always pre-locate grow areas, 5 locations minimum 10 preferred and mapped. I like large dead tree fallen over close to creeks if possible or _large _patches of rag weed. The trees help keep moisture trapped and rag weed is a good indicator of soil quality.

On occasion I will take small plants to start the gro , but I usually take sprouted seeds. Much easier to conceal  and still get the jump on local flora. I will also take a time released fertilizer. 

After planting I will go back in a week or so and make sure the spouts have come up if not replant. Also clearing any constricting growth. Try you best not to visit the sites very often and use different trails to get there. Leave no tracks 

One of the most important things is to never tell anyone anything. I have one partner that I trust, we have been working together since 1980 and have been friends longer. 

good luck to every one cant wait to see what Colorado turns out this year. [/FONT]


----------



## GreenVader (Jan 5, 2013)

Killer Video to go with this Guide !
[video=youtube_share;InJHDLNCRzc]http://youtu.be/InJHDLNCRzc[/video]


----------



## leadtrimmer1 (Jan 5, 2013)

Thanks for the guide helps a lot


----------



## j3richo (Jan 14, 2013)

Liking this thread...Mostly!


----------



## JackTheBongRipper (Jan 18, 2013)

GreenVader: Just watched that video again and it has some great stuff I forgot. Like putting duct tape on your shoes to save yourself a conviction if you're caught in the area coming back to your plants. Of course, then explain the duct tape on your shoes. I say wear a different pair of shoes every time you visit your plants. Go to the thrift stores for cheap hiking boots. It's brilliant, you're welcome. 

Love the binoculars idea, but needs to be taken a few steps further. Wear binoculars on a neck strap, and hold a bird watching book in your hands as you hike to your plots. Read the book thoroughly and become an expert in bird watching purely for back story in case you are questioned by the law or land owners, then bore them with bird knowledge until they let you go. Don't wear a pot leaf shirt. Look amazingly innocent and unaware of your plants until you're right on them. Like, oh hey, what are those? I was looking for birds, but since I'm here I'll just water these plants I know nothing about.

Oh, and keep and eye out for Sasquatches...


----------



## johnlik342 (Feb 1, 2013)

*To circumvent such laws Cannabis cultivators must be resourceful to avoid detection. We must take a chapter from history and the founders of the United States during the Revolutionary War. The states we confounded with the overwhelming power of the British Empire.*


----------



## DiscreteMeat (Feb 3, 2013)

I can't lie... For sheer fun... I think I'm going to plant a guerilla garden this year. Maybe like 6 Mrs. Just sounds like fun... And with any success? I've going to be strapped for next winter with lbs. Any bad luck? My babies will be found and destroyed. Welp, worth a try. lol


----------



## WeeBey (Feb 6, 2013)

im starting my first guerilla grow this year, and this thread is helping a lot

preciate it


----------



## Balzac89 (Feb 7, 2013)

I'm glad everyone is finding this useful. I wish my life wasn't so hectic or I would be able to keep up


----------



## HighTimesJudge (Feb 16, 2013)

COOL good read!


----------



## duby55s (Feb 23, 2013)

Another good water source is setting up near a natural spring that runs down through woods never close to any point that people might see it they usually run through hollows which no one likes to go hiking through or even venture into


----------



## cherrybombtrees (Feb 24, 2013)

Its been a awsome read so far, looking forward to read more. Thanks


----------



## OhioGrassMan69 (Feb 28, 2013)

The transport of soil, plants and water is a combination of blood, sweat and tears. It sucks but it has to get to the site somehow. One trick im doing is having my plants in party cups plastic cups ya know, and carrying it to the sites. Last season i pulled my back and everything else carrying huge buckets with 3 ft tall deligate beatuies. but nice thread Balzac im just now reading THumbs up my friend!


----------



## knotmyself (Mar 1, 2013)

I Love this place!


----------



## AliCakes (Mar 1, 2013)

I have a detection question. I will probably just scout and prep this year, but I was thinking about using vegetative deterrents to keep people and animals out of my little patches. Has any one tried using stinging nettle or other plants to deter visitors? What success or issues have you had with that?


----------



## Doer (Mar 3, 2013)

grassified said:


> water is important.
> 
> I would never guerilla grow unless I lived here, in hawaii. The rains take care of watering for me, but access to my spot is very guarded due to the entrance to the trail being in a neighborhood cul-de-sac
> 
> ...



But, those helicopter patrols! I was at a water barrel my friend had 100 feet above the river. He had another at 50 feet above, staging it up with pumps. We were about 50 feet down the little trail he made, crawling at some points. (on Kauai)

And damned, if this black and white didn't buzz up the river valley and turn around. I had some binoculars around my neck checking birds and such. I scoped over to where the heli had come to a hover, about 200 yards away.

Wow! There was a law dog with his binocs, looking back at me. He couldn't see the water barrel, the other guy or the little crawl trail.

It was just me on what looked like a steep and very over covered slope. So, I just waved and turned to study some birds in a nearby tree. Then I pointed at the birds, and soon they moved away.


----------



## Doer (Mar 3, 2013)

johnlik342 said:


> *To circumvent such laws Cannabis cultivators must be resourceful to avoid detection. We must take a chapter from history and the founders of the United States during the Revolutionary War. The states we confounded with the overwhelming power of the British Empire.*


That is right. And Jefferson wrote fondly smoking hemp and gazing over his domain at Montecello.

Washington and Franklin also, I think.

Our country was founded by stoners and is the most successful example of self rule, yet.


----------



## hotrodharley (Mar 3, 2013)

AliCakes said:


> I have a detection question. I will probably just scout and prep this year, but I was thinking about using vegetative deterrents to keep people and animals out of my little patches. Has any one tried using stinging nettle or other plants to deter visitors? What success or issues have you had with that?


Don't smoke before trying to plan. It shows through.


----------



## AliCakes (Mar 4, 2013)

I'm wasn't smoking!

I'm trying to keep a neighbor from trekking through an area of my family's land. If it deterred deer as well, I would be golden. But I want it to seem like a part of the natural habitat to keep LEO from investigating.


----------



## EmeraldPawn (Mar 10, 2013)

Thank you for the very detailed information. I would like to add that using Google Maps for aerial recon will help you determine a good site as in density of ground cover, nearby water sources and of course, access route/escape route. I disable my iphone tracking feature in the settings menu but still don't trust downloading images from google while at a site, too easy for law enforcement to tie you to the location. I think this year I might buy one of those remote control helecopters that has video cam built in, about $100.00. It would be a good tool to monitor how the trails look from the sky or anything else that might tip off the grow site. In Vietnam I used cheap pocket radios preset to our PRC11 radio (AM) frequency, trip wire to a plastic spoon, flat end between battery and contact. When something popped the wire beyond the listening post we could click the handsets and get the VC to think they were flanked. I tell you, that was the best six bucks I ever spent keeping them off our position
A guy could use that to secure the trail behind you as your working only set the radio station and turn the volumn to max, somebody is on the trail you will know well in advance


----------



## Bnm2010 (Mar 11, 2013)

Going to start up a grow tent. Trying to get sum good info can you help?


----------



## MichiganGrows (Mar 12, 2013)

Depending on the lights you are using, make sure it is vented and don't let temps get too high. And get a bigger tent then you think u will need


----------



## Bnm2010 (Mar 12, 2013)

Going to use a 200w cfl for veg and a 400w hps for budding. I only can get reggie seeds cuz im in wi going to try to turn it into sum dank with sum lock.


----------



## NickiRay (Mar 13, 2013)

Lets hear some more.? I kno this guy didnt kill the thread


----------



## NickiRay (Mar 13, 2013)

AliCakes said:


> I have a detection question. I will probably just scout and prep this year, but I was thinking about using vegetative deterrents to keep people and animals out of my little patches. Has any one tried using stinging nettle or other plants to deter visitors? What success or issues have you had with that?


By searching your surrounding at your site you can cut all kinds of plants and trees and block any opening walkways, It works out much easier than growing more plants to keep people away from the other plants. Ive done it.


----------



## NickiRay (Mar 13, 2013)

weebey said:


> im starting my first guerilla grow this year, and this thread is helping a lot
> 
> preciate it


learning cant compare with experience, but yu cant learn to experience if you havnt learned.


----------



## Bong Wizard (Mar 24, 2013)

Great read.......waiting for more!


----------



## stickynz (Mar 26, 2013)

Good to see you are a thinker ! tell nobody ! for sure , and spend time looking for your plot ! good reading bro cheers


----------



## Balzac89 (Mar 31, 2013)

I've been guerilla growing for five years and have never had a plot found or lost a plant to a thief. I have had run ins with hunters lol. I barely have time to do the stuff I gotta do. I'm all excuses I'm glad you guys are utilizing this guide!


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (May 13, 2013)

I know its old like a previous post said. Water crystals if you don't want to visit your site often. Toss a hand full in mix it good. Peace.


----------



## purplepower420 (Jun 19, 2013)

Solid thread, good input and ideas so far.
late starter here. Once I committed to this topic I quickly got schooled on intensity and time required to be a succesfull g. Grower. the focal points in my daily routine include @ least 5 miles of running 3x a week ( very important to be in top cardio condition) I'm already getting in shape for next year. also lots of research including trail guides,google maps and long hikes.
Next year im gonna do several raised beds of 8 to 10 from seed and clone. With some luck ,a hearty outdoor strain ( I'm doin cheese) And good Karma i hope to have a successful guerilla grow. 
This year i have a very small crop due to poor germination practices (operator error) I've been Layin low for a few indoor years so I'm really eagerfor next year. I am starting compost for 14' and will have my rookie guerilla out of the way at least.


----------



## burner89 (Jul 1, 2013)

I'd like people to post up more ideas to avoid aerial detection. What tools/devices do law enforcement actually use other than binoculars? I ran across this article while doing some searching online and found it quite interesting. Especially since I've read weed has a different temp than any other plant lol.

"The Use of Aerial Thermal Imagery
*In Outdoor Marijuana Grow Detection*
Special Agent Ed Wall
Wisconsin Department Of Justice
Division of Criminal Investigation
As the pressure from law enforcement on outdoor cannabis cultivators has gradually increased over the years, so has the grower&#8217;s ingenuity in concealing their illicit activity. Several years ago the discovery of large fields of marijuana was fairly common. Those days are gone. The trend over the last decade has been toward sophisticated indoor grows and smaller, well concealed outdoor sites. Unfortunately, in reviewing the statistics for law enforcement&#8217;s discovery of indoor and outdoor grows, we find that the success rate has gradually dropped.
The investigation of outdoor grows has become very difficult with the advent of the experienced growers sharing their knowledge by way of publications and the internet. Historically, one of the best ways to detect outdoor marijuana grows has been through the use of aerial assets such as helicopters, fixed wing aircraft and the National Guard C-26 Counter Drug aircraft.
Daytime surveillance in attempting to locate the illicit marijuana grow has been limited to eye sight with occasional enhancements such as binoculars or video cameras equipped with zoom capability. The deficiency in eye sight is that the camouflage utilized by the grower can easily defeat even the best equipment and most experienced observers.
The law enforcement officers responsible for locating illicit outdoor marijuana grows should consider use of a thermal imager during daylight conditions from an aerial platform to locate marijuana plants.
When viewed from the ground, an overgrown field or sparsely wooded area can easily conceal plants by virtue of vegetation and natural contours of the land. When viewed from the air with the naked eye, the observer&#8217;s ability to distinguish individual plants is somewhat enhanced, but still very difficult.
As an example we will consider the aerial view of an overgrown farm field with several marijuana plants among the weeds, tall grass, tree saplings etc.. When that field is viewed with a thermal imager during daylight, the individual plant locations become very evident. Not because the plants themselves are observable, but because the ground has been altered in planting them.
The ground around the plants is turned and the vegetation around the immediate base of the plants is generally trimmed away. This allows water and nutrients to penetrate the roots and keeps weeds from undermining the plants ability to thrive. When the illicit marijuana grower alters the uniformity of the soil compaction and clears the vegetation shading the base of the plants, they have inadvertently created a favorable condition for discovery by law enforcement using a thermal imager.
The lack of shading that had been provided by cleared ground cover and the turned soil causes the sun&#8217;s heat to be absorbed at a higher rate than the other ground immediately surrounding the plants. That change in heat absorption causes the plant locations to emit a much higher ambient heat picture and enables the officers to direct ground units to the suspected area.
As the marijuana grow season approaches, law enforcement begins to gear up for another summer thrashing around in search of illicit activity. Take the time to include a daytime aerial thermal image mission in your next outdoor grow case. It may be the difference between pulling plants and just another walk in the woods. Good luck and be careful.''


----------



## OZAK47 (Jul 1, 2013)

good experience balzar 89, work wel done also charing to us thanks too rollit up


----------



## dubekoms (Jul 4, 2013)

I have a question for you guys. At the beginning of this year I started 20 bagseeds in small jiffy pots for the fuck of it. I put them out at my grow site and checked on them a week later. They were all doing fine until Bugs and shit started eating them. Out of 20 that sprouted I am down to 6 ALL due to bugs. I am starting 10 autoflowers soon and would like to know how to stop the pests when the seeds start germinating and are at there most vulnerable. To take care of rabbits and deer im putting them in pots and wrapping fencing all around them. Is there some sort of foliar or ground spray I can make that wont hurt the tender young seedlings but deter bugs? Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## chngkoh (Jul 7, 2013)

Hi there! Anyone from philippines whose growing indica strains? We hadba group whose looking for indica buds (as a step to leglize marijuana) to curen2 cancer patients who have no funds for traditional cure. We are looking for donors of indica buds..they need imeediate action...
Please help


----------



## guerrillero extremo (Aug 28, 2013)

Dear, do you recommend using hidrogels? I live in mediterranean climate, cold wet winter and dry hot summer, we are turning into spring so considering we´ll have a dry season would you try using crystal rain or these polymers to retain water? People say you can leave them for a moth or so... I am about to transplant in remote places, have carried soil on a backpack scrumbling sttep, realy steep places and have a couple holes ready in sort of ledges, facing many hours of sun and have some bushes around to keep it discrete and not so dry in summer. I will post some photos of the locations which are really crazy, BUT, water...


----------



## jaibyrd7 (Aug 28, 2013)

guerrillero extremo said:


> Dear, do you recommend using hidrogels? I live in mediterranean climate, cold wet winter and dry hot summer, we are turning into spring so considering we´ll have a dry season would you try using crystal rain or these polymers to retain water? People say you can leave them for a moth or so... I am about to transplant in remote places, have carried soil on a backpack scrumbling sttep, realy steep places and have a couple holes ready in sort of ledges, facing many hours of sun and have some bushes around to keep it discrete and not so dry in summer. I will post some photos of the locations which are really crazy, BUT, water...


 They wont hurt, if you think youll need them, use them. just don't use more than recommended, they swell up huge and to many can heave your plant right out of the hole when you fully hydrate them for the first time. let everyone know how they work for you.


----------



## ChannerT (Oct 16, 2013)

This thread is awesome man! There is a lot of good stuff here. Planning on doing a GG next year and I'm reading everything I can get my hands on now.


----------



## w33d c00ki3s (Oct 17, 2013)

chngkoh said:


> Hi there! Anyone from philippines whose growing indica strains? We hadba group whose looking for indica buds (as a step to leglize marijuana) to curen2 cancer patients who have no funds for traditional cure. We are looking for donors of indica buds..they need imeediate action...
> Please help


Go buy some stop trying to sponge


----------



## plantcowboy (Oct 17, 2013)

guys so sorry about posting this as im new and havnt a clue were to do it. so here goes im using an conni a + b at 4ml-lt, big bud 1ml-lt and using bio bizz and having these problems could someone apply some imput plz knowing that ive read my ph dosent need it due to the buffers in bio bizz. many thx


----------



## sativa indica pits (Dec 6, 2013)

hows this look for outdoor growing?


----------



## SpaaaceCowboy (Dec 24, 2013)

sativa indica pits...I like the look of that grow a lot....

Also nice country up there in New Hampshire...I lived in various parts of New England from about 2002 - 2010....I never grew outdoors there but I know with all the 4-wheeler trails spots like yours can be found...Nice job.

subbed to thread...looking forward to doing some outdoor stuff this year....I will have to learn how to clone at some point so I can be sure that I'll be planting females.


----------



## BoogNBuds (Dec 28, 2013)

really enjoyed reading this, great additional information


----------



## bk8978 (Jan 5, 2014)

The size of a plot should not be beyond the size of a person&#8217;s capability to care for their plot. The recommended size of a plot should be between 10-15 plants. The larger the size of the plot the higher the likely hood is that the plot will be discovered by pirates or law enforcement. The law enforcement uses helicopters and even single prop planes to find the locations of large and small grows. The police are less likely to spot and enter plots that are smaller than 10-15 plants and spread over a large area. Law enforcement is looking for plots that are large and gives them the appearance of accomplishing something''''.....police want the shit to be easyif they see 100 plants there gnna drop In but I they see a few they may or may not waste there time on it jst don't make it obvious or easy for them the hARDER It IS fOR u TO GeT TO UR OWNPLANTS THE HARDER IT WIL BE FOR PIRATES OR JONNy LAW TO GET tO THM make them hard as hell to get to


----------



## sativa indica pits (Jan 5, 2014)

bk8978 said:


> The size of a plot should not be beyond the size of a person&#8217;s capability to care for their plot. The recommended size of a plot should be between 10-15 plants. The larger the size of the plot the higher the likely hood is that the plot will be discovered by pirates or law enforcement. The law enforcement uses helicopters and even single prop planes to find the locations of large and small grows. The police are less likely to spot and enter plots that are smaller than 10-15 plants and spread over a large area. Law enforcement is looking for plots that are large and gives them the appearance of accomplishing something''''.....police want the shit to be easyif they see 100 plants there gnna drop In but I they see a few they may or may not waste there time on it jst don't make it obvious or easy for them the hARDER It IS fOR u TO GeT TO UR OWNPLANTS THE HARDER IT WIL BE FOR PIRATES OR JONNy LAW TO GET tO THM make them hard as hell to get to



very true!! ime.... yess ime (hate to say that but) I have the most "heat" going in, or going out. This is when you are going to run into "wardens or the law" You have to make it look like your doing something else. Fishing, bird watching, mushroom picking, rock gem collecting, 4 wheeling, boating, camping.... and the list goes on. You have to cover your ass ten times over!! 

drop off of supplies is and should always be done at night, there are way less people driving thru the woods at night period, it also makes it easier to hide from the traffic you might see.

Something else to think, of is interrogation. If you are spotted coming out of the woods with a shovel, empty bags of soil, any type of evdience, this is ammo for the wardens and law. If your growing with a partner( ive had this happen btw) they split you up, they tell one of you hey so your buddy just told us everything, He is going to bring us to the plots, so "LETS MAKE A DEAL" you tell us the truth and we can work on letting you off a bit easier..lol NOT TRUE They lie, twist and compare each of your stories, if they are not exactly the same, more ammo!! another phrase I love the most is "LET US HELP YOU"!! help us, so we can help you,= put you in jail, get a bust and make us look good!! that is the truth!! you have to get your story straight!! every aspect of it too. 

Parking the car/truck.... the absolute biggest NO NO!!!! never leave you vechiel where it can be spotted from the sky, passer-by's or who ever. I had a plane fly over our spot like 10 years ago, 1.5 hrs later we come out of the woods walk up to the car and guess who?? A warden hiding in the woods waiting for us to come back to the car. he had parked up the road blocking us in. next thing we know, 8 cars, 4 trucks, 3 dogs and like 12-15 wardens state police sheriffs and local law... It was a fuking disaster!!! never park close to your spots!! its a royal flush for the law!! so hope you take my personal experience and USE IT!! just be care full out there.

[h=1]Police Made One Marijuana Arrest Every 42 Seconds in 2012[/h][h=2]FBI data: American police made a total of 12,196,959 arrests last year[/h]Now that is a high number ( not sure if the 12 mill. is due to marijuana or not?)

now we got that outa the way... how bout some pics???
View attachment 2952565View attachment 2952567some pics are new some old, most are different spots and a couple before and after!! hope everyone likes them!!


----------



## SpaaaceCowboy (Jan 9, 2014)

sativaindicapits....Sounds like you have experienced quite a bit....Good advice with the parking....Never thought of that one....

I like that pic #7

Looks like the color of the pot plants is slightly different than the surrounding vegetation in some of the pics....Have you or anyone here ever tried to match the color of your pot plants to the surrounding vegetation ? Sounds like that could be a stealth tactic.  

also...I am also in the NorthEast....NY now...We may share the same or near the same latitude....Are there any sativa or mostly sativa strains you could recommend for our area ? I just looked at a map and the _*average*_ first frost around here is end of Sept.


----------



## sativa indica pits (Jan 9, 2014)

sativa is a hard one outdoors around here. the best was probably diesel from dinafem. its a mostly sativa and was, one of my top strains last year. very potent, tonz of crystals. I just posted in another thread "carrying pro-mix" about all the strains ive had the best luck with, check it out if your looking for some good strains to work with.

that thread is in the outdoor forum not gen growing


----------



## Blitzedgrowkid08 (Jan 12, 2014)

sativa indica pits said:


> very true!! ime.... yess ime (hate to say that but) I have the most "heat" going in, or going out. This is when you are going to run into "wardens or the law" You have to make it look like your doing something else. Fishing, bird watching, mushroom picking, rock gem collecting, 4 wheeling, boating, camping.... and the list goes on. You have to cover your ass ten times over!!
> 
> drop off of supplies is and should always be done at night, there are way less people driving thru the woods at night period, it also makes it easier to hide from the traffic you might see.
> 
> ...


Damn bro I definately look forward to learning from you my friend! You seem to have all your ducks in a row. I'm at 48 degrees north so similar growing conditions. Have you ever ran anything from RCMC?


----------



## srdthsryujt (Jan 21, 2014)

So you want to grow some weed?


----------



## sativa indica pits (Feb 4, 2014)

Blitzedgrowkid08 said:


> Damn bro I definately look forward to learning from you my friend! You seem to have all your ducks in a row. I'm at 48 degrees north so similar growing conditions. Have you ever ran anything from RCMC?



never heard of rcmc? what or who is that? oh just found it..... nope never ran any thing from them...


----------



## Pasarocka (Feb 13, 2014)

Diversity is a good tip. Never done any growing, yet anyway. My problem is I live and work in the suburbs of DC. Can't find a place anywhere that's a half hour from a trail.


----------



## MarajMama (Feb 21, 2014)

I've been dry farming gorilla style for quite some time. Your plot selection and preparation information is top notch. Remember, it is a weed. Weeds grow with no assistance very nicely. I do light soil prep, using organic compost, then plant about a dozen seeds divided in 4 different locations, about 3-4 weeks before the last freeze date. I go back to check the germination rate 3 months later, tearing up any plants if they show early signs of undesirability. I return 4-5 weeks later to again remove undesirables. Then I'll check the plants monthly until harvest, which is done in the early evening, so walking out with a couple (good year) of black trash bags goes unnoticed. I also grow two as houseplants, just in case of crop failure, which has happened only once. I usually end up with a pound, more or less, of decent weed.


----------



## sbob82639 (Feb 21, 2014)

You should try Readi-Soil from Tractor Supply. It is worm castings which is a great soil and really hard to find. I have had really good luck with it.


----------



## acutejunglerot (Apr 22, 2014)

would this be a good addition to a grow site for pest control?????


----------



## arhdhath (Jun 15, 2014)

Posting next section in a little while. Anyone want it double spaced for reading or no?


----------



## Rod Roc (Jun 26, 2014)

sativa indica pits said:


> hows this look for outdoor growing?View attachment 2919099View attachment 2919102View attachment 2919103View attachment 2919105View attachment 2919106View attachment 2919107



Those are some amazing pics friend. I am pretty sure you got a good yield off your outdoor marijuana grow


----------



## 4AARON2WEEDLOVER0 (Jul 10, 2014)

hey check out my thread i posted. need some help


----------



## Rudi I&I Automan (Sep 5, 2014)

searching for potensai (potential bonsai tree material. get the land owners permission and you will bveabl;e to roam freely without raising suspoicions. I always ask the land owner if the like mushrooms or burries etc, do a forrage for them and you should be good to go.


----------



## Magic Rabbit (Sep 16, 2014)

sativa indica pits said:


> hows this look for outdoor growing?View attachment 2919099View attachment 2919102View attachment 2919103View attachment 2919105View attachment 2919106View attachment 2919107


 Looks sweet bro


----------



## dfjshrd (Sep 17, 2014)

Any more feedback, next chapter will be up sometime this week.


----------



## Magic Rabbit (Sep 17, 2014)




----------



## Magic Rabbit (Sep 17, 2014)

I love the great outdoors.


----------



## dfygkjdgyuj (Sep 18, 2014)

Any more feedback, next chapter will be up sometime this week.


----------



## ddimebag (Oct 9, 2014)

Not sure if it has been mentioned already, but for those who live in places with crap soil (I have clay) you can make a large growbag of about 100-200 L out of landscape fabric for about 5 bucks. Take it to your grow spot and keep bringing good soil every time you go visit your plants (like 10-20 liters at a time). After a few months the growbag will be full, and can be used in the following years without having to replace the soil every time. After each growing season you can bury some organic garbage to provide nutrients for the following grow. This is much easier than digging holes and filling them with amended soil (although a bit less stealthy)! Plus, the bags tend to flatten out a bit after some time, so they become less visible. I've done this multiple times and it works great!


----------



## mista sativa (Nov 25, 2014)

I'd like to throw a few things in or follow up on a a couple points... Public land is always the best option (national park, forest, or wildlife refuge) its easier to blend as a hiker or birdwatcher. Also, you don't have to worry about getting shot... environments are different. Yours may not be suitable for certain strains or grow methods. For example,if your soil is extremely rocky, sandy or has too much clay, you may have to use pots. Then you'll definitely need a water source, and take time camouflaging... someone suggested Google maps to pre-scout. Great idea, easier to pin down denser veg and ravines where possible water may be. Its good to know your native plants and animals. Certain plants only grow where moisture is constant. Animals need a water source. The larger the animal, and larger population need more water. Keep your eyes open for tracks and natural animal trails... natural springs are great, but can dry up. If you run a drip system, make sure that the spring can support the amount of plants and output of water... I preferto go as natural as possible and return my site to as close as it was to when I found iit... Hope you guys respect our resources and leave all the chemicals and science experiment shit indoors. Let's grow!


----------



## mista sativa (Nov 25, 2014)

Oh yeah. Stoner moment.... I prefer to have some overhead cover, but you have to balance concealment with sunlight exposure. I plan and prepare my sites during the winter. I cut or trim back limps or foliage how I feel suits the spot, then use the brush, with existing to fill in openings to deter animals. Then i run irrigation lines from the spring or creek, and conceal them with rocks and the dead leaves and foliage. If I can I will transplant natural vegetation to better camoflauge the site. The few months until spring ensure that everything looks untouched until you put the plants in the ground. Since you have irrigation, except minor check-ins to make sure plants are well, you don't ever make much of an impact on the environment, so its much harder to find..... Didn't mean to hijak your thread homie.


----------



## FiddlersGreen (Jan 17, 2015)

Quick lesson on civil disobedience.
“An individual who breaks a law that conscience tells him is unjust, and who willingly accepts the penalty of imprisonment in order to arouse the conscience of the community over its injustice, is in reality expressing the highest respect for the law” 
― Martin Luther King Jr.

Gorilla growing is the absolute antithesis civil disobedience. That being said, I understand the need for it without question. But to compare your self to Gandhi, and proclaiming your self a civil rights activist, because you squat others peoples property, and do everything possible to absolve your self of responsibility for your actions, is absolutely sicking. You should be ashamed of your self.


----------



## Rudi I&I Automan (Mar 6, 2015)

MarajMama said:


> I've been dry farming gorilla style for quite some time.. I usually end up with a pound, more or less, of decent weed.


Try some water next time, youll get twice as much  "thank you" LOL my aspergers just couldn't resist that one,

I like to plant a kiddies paddling pool under ground idealy,at the edge of the branches where water runs off, and use it for emergancies. carrying water to your grow is a bitch.
but a sturdy trug, large bucket or such, drill a bunch of holes, starting a 3rd the way up from the base and fill 3rd full of chicken wire, some small stones to cover the holes in the wire and fill with soil, b4 planting, that way you allways have a chamber of water in the base, that self fills from water seeping through the holes.
but that's at night and under a largish tarp.

anyone had any luck with ultrasound devices to deter rabbits "with huge sharp pointy teeth" and other cannivores ?


----------



## Rudi I&I Automan (Mar 6, 2015)

sbob82639 said:


> You should try Readi-Soil from Tractor Supply. It is worm castings which is a great soil and really hard to find. I have had really good luck with it.


it will grow in just worm casts, but you realy need to add humous/grit to allow ample oxyen gaps and to retain moisture.

ha ha, ever grown on last years or 2 chicken patch? trees is what you get and it was 14'.7 ", but it didn't flower much, I may have put a sativa not indica seed in his hand by mistake. but he was happy


----------



## Rudi I&I Automan (Mar 11, 2015)

Magic Rabbit said:


> View attachment 3256072


IN THE JUNGLE,IN THE JUNGLE,IN THE JUNGLE, IN THE IN THE JUNGLE


----------



## Paganboy (May 15, 2015)

how can I germinate my seeds outdoor?I can't germinate indoor because I have no place for that.


----------



## hinjun (May 20, 2015)

Working on it in the next chapter or two. Gotta decide where I want to take this. Might slow down until closer to the season. I don't want to get ahead of myself.


----------



## Father Ramirez (May 26, 2015)

80mg said:


> Just a suggestion, I'm a writer and a national honor roll society member majoring in English...you should have made an outline a table of contents too show your chapters and make it easier too write.
> 
> Otherwise great idea! I'll deffiendly sub for this and read it when it's done. I just hate reading lil bits here and there.


I'm known to be a ball busting grammarian on this forum, and even I think you're a pretentious hump! English major? Not likely. Honor Roll Society? What grade are you? If you're a minor, you'll have to exit the forum. Sure this tutorial could benefit from better advance organization, but it's damn informative. I enjoy reading it. Carry on please, Balzac.


----------



## willstown (Jun 13, 2015)

"Gorilla growing is the absolute antithesis civil disobedience."

I agree. It's more like obedience to God.

"That being said, I understand the need for it without question."

If something is _needed_, then by definition it isn't _wrong_, is it?

I don't think "without question" means what you seem to think it means. If you understand "without question", why are you raising questions and throwing stones?

"But to compare your self to Gandhi, and proclaiming your self a civil rights activist, because you squat others peoples property, "

That's MY property, actually. MY ancestors were forced to walk the Trail of Tears to leave this land which you are calling yours. Before you people came, MY people wandered, hunted, and yes, gardened all over this land in harmony with each other. Nobody owned the land; *everyone* did. You don't get to dictate how I use this land....*I do.*



> and do everything possible to absolve your self of responsibility for your actions


What does this phrase even mean? I'd bet everything I own you don't define "responsibility" to mean anything close to what actual _responsible_ people believe it means.



> is absolutely sicking. You should be ashamed of your self.


And you should be silent, because your opinion is useless and unhelpful to anyone, except other deluded fools who have a similarly warped and fucked understanding of "morality."


----------



## willstown (Jun 13, 2015)

Paganboy said:


> how can I germinate my seeds outdoor?I can't germinate indoor because I have no place for that.


Use a small plastic cup to cover the seedling in its infancy, then remove when it's big enough. Works great, reportedly; haven't tried it myself.


----------



## willstown (Jun 13, 2015)

mista sativa said:


> I'd like to throw a few things in or follow up on a a couple points... Public land is always the best option (national park, forest, or wildlife refuge) its easier to blend as a hiker or birdwatcher.


I disagree. It probably depends a lot on where you live. In Alabama, I would much prefer to be on private land, which is not attached to someone's house, and which has limited parking so it's obvious in advance if someone else is there....preferably owned by someone who lives in another county. During the 9-5 work week, nobody is going to be around, which lets me operate more freely than if I'm constantly worried about some hiker or birdwatcher walking around the corner.



> For example,if your soil is extremely rocky, sandy or has too much clay, you may have to use pots.


Emphasis on the _may_. Or you might just be able to put the plant directly in the ground and walk away, as I do. Clay holds water well and can help the plant grow better with little or no watering help.



> Then you'll definitely need a water source, and take time camouflaging... someone suggested Google maps to pre-scout. Great idea, easier to pin down denser veg and ravines where possible water may be. Its good to know your native plants and animals. Certain plants only grow where moisture is constant. Animals need a water source. The larger the animal, and larger population need more water. Keep your eyes open for tracks and natural animal trails... natural springs are great, but can dry up. If you run a drip system, make sure that the spring can support the amount of plants and output of water... I preferto go as natural as possible and return my site to as close as it was to when I found iit... Hope you guys respect our resources and leave all the chemicals and science experiment shit indoors. Let's grow!


All good advice!


----------



## willstown (Jun 13, 2015)

sativa indica pits said:


> very true!! ime.... yess ime (hate to say that but) I have the most "heat" going in, or going out. This is when you are going to run into "wardens or the law" You have to make it look like your doing something else. Fishing, bird watching, mushroom picking, rock gem collecting, 4 wheeling, boating, camping.... and the list goes on. You have to cover your ass ten times over!!


No, you really don't, depending on where you live. In Alabama it is not at all unusual to see a person walking off into the woods, and people aren't the sort to flag you down and start asking you a bunch of questions. Plus we don't have nearly as many growers here, so the first thing that pops into their mind isn't necessarily that you're a weed grower.



> drop off of supplies is and should always be done at night, there are way less people driving thru the woods at night period, it also makes it easier to hide from the traffic you might see.


To hell with that. I bring all my stuff out there in the middle of the 9-5 work day. That's the safest and best time. It's much safer than sneaking around at night, which does look completely suspicious if you're seen. Good luck with that "bird watching" excuse then...



> Something else to think, of is interrogation. If you are spotted coming out of the woods with a shovel,


Why are you using a shovel? Use a mattock. Works better and is much more easily concealed.



> empty bags of soil,


In Alabama, you don't carry soil into the woods, because the woods have far better soil than anything you could bring in.



> any type of evdience, this is ammo for the wardens and law.


So don't let them see you.



> If your growing with a partner( ive had this happen btw)


Sounds like a big mistake.



> they split you up, they tell one of you hey so your buddy just told us everything, He is going to bring us to the plots, so "LETS MAKE A DEAL" you tell us the truth and we can work on letting you off a bit easier..lol NOT TRUE They lie, twist and compare each of your stories, if they are not exactly the same, more ammo!! another phrase I love the most is "LET US HELP YOU"!! help us, so we can help you,= put you in jail, get a bust and make us look good!! that is the truth!! you have to get your story straight!! every aspect of it too.


Or better yet, never put yourself in a situation where you're having to speak to some lying ass pigs.



> Parking the car/truck.... the absolute biggest NO NO!!!! never leave you vechiel where it can be spotted from the sky, passer-by's or who ever.


Again....this entire state is forest. It's NOT unusual to see a car or truck parked next to some woods....especailly a truck....especially a beat up old truck that nobody will look twice at. This is extreme paranoia, at least in this state, IMO.



> I had a plane fly over our spot like 10 years ago, 1.5 hrs later we come out of the woods walk up to the car and guess who?? A warden hiding in the woods waiting for us to come back to the car. he had parked up the road blocking us in.


Planes fly over my spot all the time. It's directly under the approach path to the airport. Nobody flying into or out of an airport is staring too hard down into the woods below to try and see anyone. Even if they wanted to, they can't....the jungle's too thick to see anything.



> next thing we know, 8 cars, 4 trucks, 3 dogs and like 12-15 wardens state police sheriffs and local law... It was a fuking disaster!!! never park close to your spots!! its a royal flush for the law!! so hope you take my personal experience and USE IT!! just be care full out there.


All I can say is, whatever state you're living in sucks, and I don't envy you for living there....


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jul 4, 2015)

Father Ramirez said:


> I'm known to be a ball busting grammarian on this forum, and even I think you're a pretentious hump! English major? Not likely. Honor Roll Society? What grade are you? If you're a minor, you'll have to exit the forum. Sure this tutorial could benefit from better advance organization, but it's damn informative. I enjoy reading it. Carry on please, Balzac.


"I'm a writer and a national honor roll society member majoring in English"..."I'll deffiendly sub" - haHahAHaaHhAhAh you'll _deffiendly _do what? STFU? Good call. 

Father Ramirez, thank you for calling this out. That one is both pretentious and lying, methinks. I really like this board, I'm new, but I'm shocked at the density of idiots and trolls. I'm glad there are enough actual experts to counterbalance their presence.


----------



## brimck325 (Jul 4, 2015)

willstown said:


> No, you really don't, depending on where you live. In Alabama it is not at all unusual to see a person walking off into the woods, and people aren't the sort to flag you down and start asking you a bunch of questions. Plus we don't have nearly as many growers here, so the first thing that pops into their mind isn't necessarily that you're a weed grower.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We're not in Alabama!


----------



## Blueback (Jul 6, 2015)

6"]We're not in Alabama![/QUOTE]


Thank GOD!!


----------



## Paganboy (Jul 13, 2015)

Dear growers, How will I flush my outdoor plants(4 plants 1-Flowerbomb Kush 3-Bagseed) without enough water? I have 1 gallon container with me all the time, and it is not possible to find water in the jungle. I need your help indeed!!!!


----------



## Rudi I&I Automan (Jul 25, 2015)

This year I shall mostly be smoking sheep & rodents, they must have a sky high thc content with all that WW/ ATF ,SENSI SKUNK TO NAME BUT A FEW


----------



## Rudi I&I Automan (Jul 25, 2015)

Paganboy said:


> Dear growers, How will I flush my outdoor plants(4 plants 1-Flowerbomb Kush 3-Bagseed) without enough water? I have 1 gallon container with me all the time, and it is not possible to find water in the jungle. I need your help indeed!!!!


TRY WATERING THEM


----------



## Rudi I&I Automan (Jul 25, 2015)

TREES HOLD WATER IN A JUNGLE, CLOSE TO THE TREE WHERE A BRANCH OR LEAFS CAUSE LITTLE WATER FILLED SPACES

OR DIG A WATER HOLE


----------



## OGAerogardener1990 (Jul 27, 2015)

80mg said:


> Just a suggestion, I'm a writer and a national honor roll society member majoring in English...you should have made an outline a table of contents too show your chapters and make it easier too write.
> 
> Otherwise great idea! I'll deffiendly sub for this and read it when it's done. I just hate reading lil bits here and there.


you are an English major? too? deffiendly? its, lil?
LMAO


----------



## redzi (Jul 30, 2015)

I talked to someone who use to be in the National Guard who would get as much info out of the tech guys that service the planes that the Feds use. What he said was that they use side scanning radar that relays the picture to a computer that looks for that Christmas tree shape...that it could do it in large areas per pass. If you grow around lots of other plants that have that natural shape needless to say that this method is not going to be as effective. They mostly would use it in areas with lots of hard wood trees- oak, maple, walnut, ect. I don't know if I believed the part about they don't scan for certain shades of green which is the one I always seem to hear people talk about. I quit growing outdoors because of all the sorry meth head rip offs that tend to live out in good places to grow.


----------



## Theblackdog420 (Aug 3, 2015)

This cut looks mouthwatering, will be getting her soon


----------



## Ali Baba (Oct 15, 2015)

Hey guys. Just wanted to throw a general question out about CO2 generation. 

I just bought a propane CO2 Generator and was wondering if i should buy a envirenmental governer that will keep the CO2 ppm at 1500. Or should i send the extra money to buy a envirenmental governer that i can customize the CO2 ppm from anywhere from 1000ppm to 2500ppm.

I am using a small tent and will plug 1 of the 2 burners. 

These are the products i have lined up now.


----------



## Kygiacomo (Oct 29, 2015)

Ali Baba said:


> Hey guys. Just wanted to throw a general question out about CO2 generation.
> 
> I just bought a propane CO2 Generator and was wondering if i should buy a envirenmental governer that will keep the CO2 ppm at 1500. Or should i send the extra money to buy a envirenmental governer that i can customize the CO2 ppm from anywhere from 1000ppm to 2500ppm.
> 
> ...


this thread is about guerilla growing. im pretty sure u cant use a c02 for a guerilla grow lol


----------



## TJ baba (Dec 22, 2015)

Im thinking about starting guerilla grow this spring on East coast. I plan on using my own seeds but I have no idea where to plot them. Is this typically the hardest part of guerilla growing is finding and securing a viable location? Any tips on searching for good location would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## New Age United (Dec 22, 2015)

The thing is you don't want them too far in the woods bc you'll have to water them unless you can find a spot with a natural spring nearby.


----------



## TJ baba (Dec 22, 2015)

I was planning to dig a small water hole lined with a tarp to catch rain water


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 22, 2015)

TJ baba said:


> Im thinking about starting guerilla grow this spring on East coast. I plan on using my own seeds but I have no idea where to plot them. Is this typically the hardest part of guerilla growing is finding and securing a viable location? Any tips on searching for good location would be appreciated. Thanks


the hardest part is driving home with a trunk full of dope


----------



## Blueback (Dec 22, 2015)

TJ baba said:


> I was planning to dig a small water hole lined with a tarp to catch rain water


Finding a secure spot is absolutely crusal. Best bet is to blend it in with some type of tall annual weeds. Here in Mich. Its itch weed. They can get 10' or higher and are a little bit similar in looks. They also hold heat the same as ganja. So if choppers are flying with infrared scopes they won't stick out like a sore thumb. They also grow very tall because it is very fertile soil, itch weed that is. I always pre-dig my holes and fill them with an organic mix like ocean forest. OF has about 3 1/2 months of nitrogen in it, so its not heavy with nitrog. at the beginning to end of bud faze most importantly the end or you'll have some very harsh hitting bud on your hands. Be careful if you use this type of mix with ocean crustaceans in it. IT WILL attract varmints such as raccoons witch will dig up your dirt looking for that fishy smell they smell. Another reason why I pre-dig and fill my holes so that they get there curiosity out of the way before the plant is put in a hole. I also put chicken wire flat around the plant once in. Basically just covering the dirt with wire so they cant dig it up. I of course learned to do this the hard way.lol OK as far as water goes I always carry mine in. It's a major pain in the ass but it's RO water with any hydroponic feed nutrients you want premixed in it. I have also grown close to clear spring fed streams because they don't need feed every time you water and none at all for the first few months because its in the dirt. I've had spots that i can only go in at night and I've had spots I can only go to in the daytime. Never put all your eggs in one basket you should always have multiple spots. I've been growing outdoors since I was 12 (long standing family tradition) and I'm 43 now so I've seen it all anything that can go wrong I've seen it and been through it and learned from it. The worst being getting hit with a 20-year felony for manufacturing. I broke the golden rule and cardinal sin of having it on my own property. Very very stupid move don't ever do this. But I got away with it for so many years.lol pushed it one year too far. I did get it dropped to a $210 usage charge (first year of medical marijuana here in Michigan and the stipulations and laws were very unclear and grey). Boy did my Attorney get a good chunk of change on that one and almost cost me my marriage. Needless to say my wife was NOT impressed with that one!! Believe it or not I have 9 possession of marijuana charges on my record. Some years I harvest all the spots some years only one or two. I have learned to try to use strains that are done by October 1st because here in Michigan opening day of bow hunting season is October 1st. Not a good time to be wandering around by your plants. Also here in the northern hemisphere (the 45 parallel runs right thru upper Mich.) It is known to frost close to the beginning of October. I could go on and on and on but that's the basics right there. For me anyways. Good luck it's a lot of work and a lot of mosquito bites scratches and tears. But in the end when you can harvest them the benefits you reap are astronomical and you'll need to haul out WAY more then a trunk full.lol We can grow it in are backyard now days in Mich. as long as its covered top and sides with a fence of any kind and has a lock on the door. Very nice to be able to baby them all year long. Wow its just awesome. But of course it has to be watched 24/7 and guarded with your life from rippers!!


----------



## Blueback (Dec 22, 2015)

Another real quick trick that I have used to hide it from the choppers. I put fake bright plastic flowers all over it. I've literally watch them fly over it over and over trying to figure out what the hell it was and end up just leaving it be. These were right in my back yard in my garden before medical in Michigan. Absolutely hilarious to watch.

Another very important thing is to not leave any kind of trail. Take a deferent route every time out. I make a big arch to mine. Never a strait line. Another is you leave a big dark spot in the dirt around your plant when you water it. This sticks out BIG time from an above view of a chopper or other flying machines. So take some weeds or leaves and cover up the wet dirt. Around here ultra lights are all over the place. Them d-bags can do one of two things if they spot it. GPS it and call the cops (there's a group in my area that has a competition every year to see you can find and turn in the most) or GPS it and come back on the ground at harvest and steal it. My wife said one flew over our house so low it damn near hit our roof the Sunday before I got popped. She told me you better pull them when I came home that night. She said he had to of seen them. But they were about 3 weeks from finished so I didn't. Boy did I hear some very upset I told you so's for a long time after the big State Police Helicopter spotted them 3 days later. I was home from work that day and woke up to the sound of the chopper searching the cornfields near my house that morning. It really wasn't nothing new there searching hard with the big fucker with infrared for about a month in the fall every year. But I had a real bad feeling that morning. Later that afternoon Im watching it going east to west about a mile and a half south of me way up in the air. Im standing there looking out the back door of my garage saying to myself don't turn don't turn don't turn don't. Well they turned north just west of me came right to my property did a big circle around coming down lower and then shot way up in the air so high I could barely hear it. I knew it was over right then, I was busted. Man what a horrible and helpless felling. I know all too well how the big chopper operates. It doesn't land like the small ones. It shoots way up in the air circles around keeping a very close watch on it with binoculars so it doesnt get pulled while the Suburbans are in route. No since at all in doing that you have no where to go with it. I also know if I would have pulled it dumped gas all over it and lit it up to burn it I would catch another charge for tampering with evidence. So I went inside hide everything in the house very very well and sat in a lawn chair in my garage waiting for them to pull in. Took just under an hour till 4 unmarked suburbans pulled up my drive way. They walk up and said hello how you doing today. I said not very well at all. And he said do you know why we're here? I just pointed in the sky and shook my head. Then he's like you got something you'd like to show me. I said no not really but I'm sure I don't have a choice at this point. And he responded no you don't. He said we see four of them is there any more on your property? if there is and we find them without you showing them to us your only gonna make it worse for yourself. I said yep there's one in the flower garden and one between the pine trees, so 6 total. They did have to go in the house but just to make sure there was no one else home hiding somewhere. Then the detective just said to me you've been honest with me so I'm not going to charge your wife only you and if you turn yourself in the day the warrent comes out I will recommend the judge to give you a PR bond. They can't arrest you until it goes to the lab and is tested to determine if it has THC in it or not. My wife was not home at the time and i had to tell her what happened when she got home she was not a happy camper. So i turned myself in the day the warrent came out. Went in front of the judge and that's when I found out I was being charged with a BIG felony because of my many many priors. Then he says to me you are going to be held in the Allegan County Jail on a $10,000 bond. I said to him wait the detective said I would get a PR bond if I turn myself in today. A PR is a personal recognizance meaning no charge to bond out. He laughed at me and said are kidding me you realize your being charged with a 20 year felony right? Just as he said that the bailiff walked up and handed him a piece of paper. He looked at me and said I can't believe you're getting a PR on this. Thats funny cuz the judge also said I can't believe you're only getting a usage on this at sentencing. The guy that went in front of him just before me with the exact same charge got 6 months in jail and a $6,000 fine. Boy would he have been pissed if he was after me.lol like I said above my attorney made a ton of money and he didn't have one at all. The medical marijuana law was brand new that year and it was written up by a bunch of pothead lawyers. So there was a lot of grey area and he found a loophole that probably would have got the charges dropped completely. But when they offered a $210 useage charge I said dude take it. Of course he wanted to fight it right to trial because that meant a lot more money for him. I said hell no I'm done with it today. Worst part about it was in Michigan you lose your driver's license for 6 months on any drug charge. But all in all I think I made out pretty damn well. Had a drained bank account and maxed out credit cards but very damn well. Pretty much the entire law was rewritten the next year.lol


----------



## Rudi I&I Automan (Dec 23, 2015)

camo netting can hide a multitude of sins, err plants  and irrigation (drainage pipe) its a pipe you lay underground and it has small holes in it to allow moisture to soak away into the pipe and out the other end..

try buying some hydro gell water holding granules. they use them in hanging baskets and work real well for gorilla growing


----------



## Blueback (Dec 23, 2015)

Rudi I&I Automan said:


> camo netting can hide a multitude of sins, err plants  and irrigation (drainage pipe) its a pipe you lay underground and it has small holes in it to allow moisture to soak away into the pipe and out the other end..
> 
> try buying some hydro gell water holding granules. they use them in hanging baskets and work real well for gorilla growing


I agree with your second part about the hydro gel. But your first not for a minute in my neck of the woods. Camo netting and or irrigation piping would NEVER fly. Maybe in VERY remote areas you can get away with that. But not a chance any where here in Michigan and would have to say NO where that has human's near by or flight surveillance. That would be a real easy way to lose everything you put out.lol IDK I didn't read all these post by far. So I take it your not in the United States? Some jungle or something I'm guessing to get away with that. Most definitely not on the east coast of the United States anywhere! If that's who your responding to? If it is that's a very bad idea!


----------



## TJ baba (Dec 23, 2015)

East coast USA, only looking to secure a couple plants nothing big.


----------



## Blueback (Dec 23, 2015)

Do it right then. Very easy to conseal a couple plants and really do em up right. PM me I give ya some great ideas. What strains you plan to run?


----------



## TJ baba (Dec 23, 2015)

Okay that sounds great, I have a few choices of strains I can run and I should have a good amount of seeds by spring time


----------



## Rudi I&I Automan (Dec 26, 2015)

Blueback said:


> I agree with your second part about the hydro gel. But your first not for a minute in my neck of the woods. Camo netting and or irrigation piping would NEVER fly. Maybe in VERY remote areas you can get away with that. But not a chance any where here in Michigan and would have to say NO where that has human's near by or flight surveillance. That would be a real easy way to lose everything you put out.lol IDK I didn't read all these post by far. So I take it your not in the United States? Some jungle or something I'm guessing to get away with that. Most definitely not on the east coast of the United States anywhere! If that's who your responding to? If it is that's a very bad idea!


WALES UK (rain, rain and more rain with a touch of rain in between showers.
I NEED NOHAS ARK WEED LOL
Next to an africanized honey bee or yellow jackett colony


----------



## TJ baba (Dec 27, 2015)

What do yall think about this spot, between a suburban subdivision backyard fences and a medical building seen as the brick building with AC units. The main ppl I am concerned about are workers who maintain the building's yards and trees and weed whack the curbs there.


----------



## Tyskoo23tyskoo23 (Feb 13, 2016)

Balzac89 said:


> *BALZACS: GUERILLA CULTIVATOR*​
> So you want to grow some weed? Well there are some steps that need to be taken in order to be successful at any venture that involves cultivating Cannabis. When cultivating Cannabis one must always recognize that it is illegal under the current Federal Laws to cultivate Cannabis. Even in states that harbor medical marijuana users it is illegal to possess, sell and or manufacture Cannabis. A medicinal user approved by state government is still violating Federal laws. The first step when growing Cannabis illegally in the United States or any other country is to accept what you are doing is illegal. Society is slowly evolving and one day in the future Cannabis will be legally consumed by all adults as a choice of freedom. Cannabis cultivators are the Mahatma Gandhi&#8217;s of the drug culture of the world. We as a group must stand up and represent ourselves as a peaceful group of resistors. We are resisting using civil disobedience as our tool in our arsenal. The consumption of Cannabis in one&#8217;s own home is a victimless crime and such is cultivating Cannabis.
> 
> To circumvent such laws Cannabis cultivators must be resourceful to avoid detection. We must take a chapter from history and the founders of the United States during the Revolutionary War. The states we confounded with the overwhelming power of the British Empire. The Revolutionaries had to be resourceful to take on the power that was the British Empire. Guerilla tactics were used against the British Empire to turn the tide of the Revolutionary War. We as cannabis cultivators must use these tactics to our own advantage when peacefully protesting Federal and State law. I propose that all Cannabis Cultivators take Cannabis back to its rightful place under the open skies. Guerilla cultivation has been used for many years, but as of recently fewer cultivators has moved indoor to avoid further detection and to produce the highest quality Cannabis under strictly controlled environments.
> ...


Awesome


----------



## Tyskoo23tyskoo23 (Feb 13, 2016)

*BUDS said:


> you know what your talking about. but as for your water supply try this-- Build dams using rect tarp( one end tied to two trees up about 8ft, the other end made into a spout by joining corners together using wire.) The tarp is on a 45 deg angle, under the spout end is a 60l plastic garbage bin with shade cloth as a lid (wrap wire around to hold cloth in place ) this stops animals drinking it. try to have it in shade to stop evap, use buckets to water, use black or army green tarp.
> They are easy to bring in and easy to set up. In a heavy 10 min shower ,its full. I set up a 4 in each patch(30 hole patches), gives me 240 litres a visit. If its not raining much just space it out, dont use all at once.
> Lugging in drums of water is back breaking and fucks your trail. Try to put them in the shade just outside the pen.


Cool


----------



## Tyskoo23tyskoo23 (Feb 13, 2016)

Balzac89 said:


> *PLOT SELECTION*​
> Plot selection is above all else the most important step that is going to be taken when Guerilla cultivating. It cannot be stressed enough that the plot is going to be what makes or breaks the back of the cultivator. Any plot must be meticulously dissected to choose whether it is or is not a place suitable for Cannabis cultivation. There are multiple variables that need to be addressed when deciding whether or not a plot is suitable. The location, direct sunlight, human presence and pest control. These variables must be studied to successfully find a location in which Cannabis will thrive and will be free of threats to its ability to produce.
> 
> The first recommendation is to place the plot at the least a half hour walk from any kind of trail or road. The greater the distance between the plot and civilization will decrease the chances of it being discovered. When looking for a suitable location to cultivate Cannabis one must spend hours scouting and mapping multiple locations. I recommend when traversing land that is posted to have a back story. I usually take my dog for a walk in the woods when I am scouting. You could also take a pair of binoculars and a bird book. Most people do not tolerate the presence of unwanted people on their private property. If you have a back story you can ease tension with an explanation and most likely will be able to head out on foot and not under arrest for trespassing. The use of a back story is highly recommended to anyone when guerilla cultivating.
> ...


Nicestuff


----------



## Blueback (Feb 13, 2016)

Kygiacomo said:


> this thread is about guerilla growing. im pretty sure u cant use a c02 for a guerilla grow lol


Anything can be done if you think about it high as a kite.lol Get the biggest trash bags. Like the huge ones for years leaves. Put it over your plant and fill that bitch up like a balloon. Did this to one the first year we came up with or herd about. Did one out of the 5 at that spot. same cloned plants at the time same size. Holy shit did it work. It dwarfed the other four.

Of course you can't bring a co2 generator out there. But you can drag a tank out there


----------



## Kygiacomo (Feb 14, 2016)

Blueback said:


> Anything can be done if you think about it high as a kite.lol Get the biggest trash bags. Like the huge ones for years leaves. Put it over your plant and fill that bitch up like a balloon. Did this to one the first year we came up with or herd about. Did one out of the 5 at that spot. same cloned plants at the time same size. Holy shit did it work. It dwarfed the other four.
> 
> Of course you can't bring a co2 generator out there. But you can drag a tank out there


haha true dat!


----------



## Kygiacomo (Feb 14, 2016)

TJ baba said:


> What do yall think about this spot, between a suburban subdivision backyard fences and a medical building seen as the brick building with AC units. The main ppl I am concerned about are workers who maintain the building's yards and trees and weed whack the curbs there. View attachment 3572904 View attachment 3572906 View attachment 3572904 View attachment 3572906


i wouldnt waste my time of putting plants there. they are gonna reek if they make it far enuff before getting found. there will be workers there mowing grass and everything. if u do decide to put it there u best make up extra plots for when they find those.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Feb 27, 2016)

Balzac89 said:


> The tarp idea sounds like a bad idea. That would be very easy to spot from the air.


What about diffusion netting?


----------



## Blueback (Feb 28, 2016)

Where do you live that you would consider that spot? No woods or remote area? Heres a disguise that has work for me before as funny as it is. Plastic flowers.lol Put big yellow, Pink whatever... flowers on your plants. Only works for plants that no one will be right on top of. Helicopters go right on by them without thinking twice.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Feb 28, 2016)

You forgot the booby traps. Where's the guerilla part of all this?


----------



## stoner40 (Mar 5, 2016)

heres a blue dream and a ghosttrain growen guerrilla style
i lst them and tryed to camouflage them especially the blue dream as people walk pretty much right past and dont see it, surely they smell it though as i do.
Surprised they havent been seen but goes to show what you can get away with.


----------



## saiyaneye (Mar 5, 2016)

TJ baba said:


> What do yall think about this spot, between a suburban subdivision backyard fences and a medical building seen as the brick building with AC units. The main ppl I am concerned about are workers who maintain the building's yards and trees and weed whack the curbs there. View attachment 3572904 View attachment 3572906 View attachment 3572904 View attachment 3572906



That looks like a fucking horrible spot


----------



## YoopGrower16 (Mar 21, 2016)

Great guide


----------



## GreenThumby (Mar 24, 2016)

gorilla grows always have their challenges but can yeild massively. good info here.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Mar 25, 2016)

A good all around guide. Thanks for posting it. I'm a outdoor grower in NW Florida, and here are some of my ideas on the subject.

https://www.rollitup.org/t/bushcrafting-the-weed-addition-bugout-patch.898431/


----------



## Graywolf8 (Mar 29, 2016)

Guerilla grower myself - interesting thread. Lots of good topics covered! I know this is an old thread but I'm new to this site and just wanted to read/comment around.


----------



## Graywolf8 (Mar 29, 2016)

GreenThumby said:


> gorilla grows always have their challenges but can yeild massively. good info here.


Agreed. The yields are exponentially greater than indoor grows. I know this from experience on both indoor, and outdoor grows. Here is a TrainWreck I grew and yielded just shy of 2lbs dry/cured! Blew my mind.


----------



## KingsPlant (Mar 30, 2016)

Bravoooo!  Very interesting thread.


----------



## Duago29 (May 2, 2016)

Planting between two suburban fences isn't "guerilla" I doubt they make it 2 weeks without someone against pot seeing the jagged leaves, they will be like DEAR GOD, A MARIJUANA! IN MY GOOD NEIGHBOURHOOD! And rip it out lol or someone will take ur plants n put them in your house or something. There is nowhere within a city that u could plant that won't have anybody walking or looking for the whole season, period. Alot of people can't pull it off even in their own fenced backyard let alone a random fenceline by a hospital man come on. They will not make it


----------



## Graywolf8 (May 2, 2016)

Duago29 said:


> Planting between two suburban fences isn't "guerilla" I doubt they make it 2 weeks without someone against pot seeing the jagged leaves, they will be like DEAR GOD, A MARIJUANA! IN MY GOOD NEIGHBOURHOOD! And rip it out lol or someone will take ur plants n put them in your house or something. There is nowhere within a city that u could plant that won't have anybody walking or looking for the whole season, period. Alot of people can't pull it off even in their own fenced backyard let alone a random fenceline by a hospital man come on. They will not make it


Well said. Don't waste your time getting close to harvest just to come back one day and it's gone. Drive 10 minutes somewhere and put her in a spot where it is not LIKELY for anyone to cross paths for 12 mo. That's how I gauge my guerilla site selections, personally.


----------



## tyke1973 (Jun 13, 2016)

rhino1111 said:


> Yo Balzac can you post any information on how to avoid detection?i skimmed through the Plot selection post but i didnt spot anything about avoidjing detection from air? i was gonna plant in spots of 2 each spaced out about 100-200feet. but i heard they can spot pairs of 2 from the air? any advice on how to camo them and get full sunlight?


Avoid cleaning the area too much around the plants,or planting in straight lines its not very often any thing grows in straight lines in nature,by leaving low growing plants like nettles ext to grow around the plant's then from above it looks green,if you go on google earth, and look at some of the grows in mendo,they stand out like asore thumb,fair play there legal,but the ones i have seen out doors tend to be clean around them.Also rubbish take all rubbish with you,you carried it in full so it was a lot heavy then carrying it out,I cammo ever thing even down to my cage's i put around the plant's,Never tell anyone what your doing,because no matter how much you trust them unless its someone like your wife/husband .But,girlfriends i would never tell ,even more so if your young, or they will tell someone there close to and then it just continues.And believe it or not i watch some of my out door plants when they get to a nice size on google earth great thing to use for finding good plots too,

tyke


----------



## dondeeno264 (Jul 7, 2016)

*BUDS said:


> you know what your talking about. but as for your water supply try this-- Build dams using rect tarp( one end tied to two trees up about 8ft, the other end made into a spout by joining corners together using wire.) The tarp is on a 45 deg angle, under the spout end is a 60l plastic garbage bin with shade cloth as a lid (wrap wire around to hold cloth in place ) this stops animals drinking it. try to have it in shade to stop evap, use buckets to water, use black or army green tarp.
> They are easy to bring in and easy to set up. In a heavy 10 min shower ,its full. I set up a 4 in each patch(30 hole patches), gives me 240 litres a visit. If its not raining much just space it out, dont use all at once.
> Lugging in drums of water is back breaking and fucks your trail. Try to put them in the shade just outside the pen.


yeah this is good


----------



## SG420 (Jul 11, 2016)

Blueback said:


> Do it right then. Very easy to conseal a couple plants and really do em up right. PM me I give ya some great ideas. What strains you plan to run?


You still use this site??


----------



## SG420 (Jul 12, 2016)

KenGreenLeaf said:


> Man I had to pull all my babies and they were about 17'6" and someone found them and said they were going to the cops so up they came they all had about 6 inch thick stocks just starting to flower and I had 1 my first indica the others were sativa which i prefer Indica i like sinking in my couch,, maybe next year ............


Fuck snitches god damn asshats can't mind their own business


----------



## ProfessorChaos420 (Aug 9, 2016)

Getting back to guerrilla growing...

Something I wanted to add. I've been growing guerrilla growing for almost ten years, and still learn something new every year, so I love sharing some of my "tricks".

One of the best tips I know of, is after ensuring you have a natural water source nearby, Hide a couple of camouflage bags near your water source(I use my empty Roots Organic bags) to keep your empty jugs and nutes on hand so you dont have to truck nutes and water in and out.

Here's a few of my girls. They're being grown guerrilla style

_*Blue Dream*_


_*Sapphire OG*_



_*Black D.O.G. *_


_*Purple Afghan Kush(She wants to finish in September)*_
_*
  *_


----------



## ProfessorChaos420 (Aug 9, 2016)

TJ baba said:


> What do yall think about this spot, between a suburban subdivision backyard fences and a medical building seen as the brick building with AC units. The main ppl I am concerned about are workers who maintain the building's yards and trees and weed whack the curbs there.


 No offense...
But that might be the worst growing location Ive ever seen suggested.
My brother lives in the San Luis Valley, Colorado. It's a VERY cannabis friendly place. We'd NEVER put a plant that open, there.
Go find a corn field or cane field or some other tall crop and put your plant in a nice secluded location, 20-30ft off the northern edge of that field so as that she can have a wide open view of the southern sky.(the field will give you a wide open view of the sky, so long as you step away from it far enough)
Keep in mind!! They MAY harvest that field before your crop is done. Its important you plant a good distance off the field.
Thats how I grew every year, back when I started and the drove their combines right by my crop EVERY TIME.
Try that... Just dont put your plants next to a freshly mowed fuckin fence.

Good luck


----------



## Michiganjesse (Aug 22, 2016)

This may have happened years ago but how childish are peeps


Balzac89 said:


> Fuck you guys never stop do you.


----------



## Michiganjesse (Aug 22, 2016)

If i only have 2 


ProfessorChaos420 said:


> No offense...
> But that might be the worst growing location Ive ever seen suggested.
> My brother lives in the San Luis Valley, Colorado. It's a VERY cannabis friendly place. We'd NEVER put a plant that open, there.
> Go find a corn field or cane field or some other tall crop and put your plant in a nice secluded location, 20-30ft off the northern edge of that field so as that she can have a wide open view of the southern sky.(the field will give you a wide open view of the sky, so long as you step away from it far enough)
> ...


If i only have 2 plants that are 5ft how easy is it for a chopper to see. I have an air port 200 yards away


----------



## ProfessorChaos420 (Aug 23, 2016)

Michiganjesse said:


> If i only have 2
> 
> If i only have 2 plants that are 5ft how easy is it for a chopper to see. I have an air port 200 yards away


are you asking me how easily they can see plants from a helicopter?
Ummm... dunno man. never been the guy in the helicopter.
Im always the poor bastard hiding in the trees when the helicopters go by dude


----------



## bartow (Sep 13, 2016)

I am interested in knowing who is actually looking for growers? After that, what profile are they looking for? Are air craft actually flying around looking for plots. Who monitors water and electricity use? Facts are good to have in order to accurately access risk. Are commercial operations the target, or is there an interest in catching mom and pop growing a little for their own use? All these things matter.


----------



## Morriston55 (Sep 29, 2016)

If youve got more than 10 plants is when I would start taking precautions


----------



## Chicago Mike (Oct 7, 2016)

80mg said:


> Just a suggestion, I'm a writer and a national honor roll society member majoring in English...you should have made an outline a table of contents too show your chapters and make it easier too write.
> 
> 
> 
> Otherwise great idea! I'll deffiendly sub for this and read it when it's done. I just hate reading lil bits here and there.


I agree with you, but if you're going to state your credentials and critique maybe proofread your comments. You made multiple grammatical errors dude.


----------



## dano88 (Dec 6, 2016)

Some tips dig a trench about 1-2 feet wide and as long as you want in order to better hide you plants and secure rain water put you plants ontop of a big pile of dirt so they do not get flooded in holes or trenches Also yes I've been confronted by angry neighbours always have a cover story , Also watch the weather if it just rained wait a week to visit your plants less trips the better look for long grass if possible or I've even put some up in easily climbed trees.never put all your eggs in one basket and be prepared to have deaths or even to have to murder them all yourself to detere thiefs or police.


----------



## dano88 (Dec 6, 2016)

Some other things I do to aviod air besides trenches is throw long grass over showing dirt - stagger plants , try to grow in tree or near big bushes and just split them up 2 here 2 there type of thing.


----------



## Rudi I&I Automan (Dec 24, 2016)

they would be too buisy during taking off procedures to take any notice of any greenary, let alone distinguising differant variaties of shrubry, so don't worry about the pilots b more worried about fuel polution on your beloved herbs. not sure of the distance and/or the amount of (if any, high octaine fuel) xcess fuel gets jetasened from aircraft before they land for safty reasons, and after taxi ing round to land if theres a queue. but id be more concerned about the polution then getting spotted. rudi

also, they use sofisticated measuring equipment to try and detect large grows, 2 plants isn't worth the nan hours it would cost, just not justifiable cost to plant ratio.


----------



## Weekender (Jan 19, 2017)

Live in Midwest, USA. Outdoor gorilla grower for years. In late August, 2016, I took a few phone calls from friends and they were telling me choppers were in the air. I had some plants about 1/4 mile off the end of the local airport, first thing they found for the day. I live in a county that is heavy in agriculture, corn and soybeans. So I plant mine in corn fields. A friend was given a citation for growing 4 plants in his back 5 acres that LE found while walking to the corn field behind his home where they found 54 plants. He has not been to court yet but his lawyer says $150.00 fine and walk away. I am planting 10 plants per field, 5 here and 5 there, all feminized. No watering or fertilizing until bloom, then only once. Expect LE to find 25-50% which is why I need to plant heavy amounts.


----------



## BushMaster15 (Jan 31, 2017)

Weekender said:


> Live in Midwest, USA. Outdoor gorilla grower for years. In late August, 2016, I took a few phone calls from friends and they were telling me choppers were in the air. I had some plants about 1/4 mile off the end of the local airport, first thing they found for the day. I live in a county that is heavy in agriculture, corn and soybeans. So I plant mine in corn fields. A friend was given a citation for growing 4 plants in his back 5 acres that LE found while walking to the corn field behind his home where they found 54 plants. He has not been to court yet but his lawyer says $150.00 fine and walk away. I am planting 10 plants per field, 5 here and 5 there, all feminized. No watering or fertilizing until bloom, then only once. Expect LE to find 25-50% which is why I need to plant heavy amounts.View attachment 3879868


I like your style. I lived near an airport and grew guerilla style for years. My favorite place to grow was around autumn olive bushes. Nobody in their right mind would go anywhere near those things!


----------



## Budley Doright (May 6, 2017)

Rudi I&I Automan said:


> they would be too buisy during taking off procedures to take any notice of any greenary, let alone distinguising differant variaties of shrubry, so don't worry about the pilots b more worried about fuel polution on your beloved herbs. not sure of the distance and/or the amount of (if any, high octaine fuel) xcess fuel gets jetasened from aircraft before they land for safty reasons, and after taxi ing round to land if theres a queue. but id be more concerned about the polution then getting spotted. rudi
> 
> also, they use sofisticated measuring equipment to try and detect large grows, 2 plants isn't worth the nan hours it would cost, just not justifiable cost to plant ratio.


Say what? Jettison fuel before you land ...... ya if your about to crash maybe lol. Where the hell did you get that from lol.


----------



## Budley Doright (May 6, 2017)

Weekender said:


> Live in Midwest, USA. Outdoor gorilla grower for years. In late August, 2016, I took a few phone calls from friends and they were telling me choppers were in the air. I had some plants about 1/4 mile off the end of the local airport, first thing they found for the day. I live in a county that is heavy in agriculture, corn and soybeans. So I plant mine in corn fields. A friend was given a citation for growing 4 plants in his back 5 acres that LE found while walking to the corn field behind his home where they found 54 plants. He has not been to court yet but his lawyer says $150.00 fine and walk away. I am planting 10 plants per field, 5 here and 5 there, all feminized. No watering or fertilizing until bloom, then only once. Expect LE to find 25-50% which is why I need to plant heavy amounts.View attachment 3879868


Yup that's not hard to see from the air. Big green plant in the middle of a brown field. This is an older thread but the time is upon us to start thinking about a spot. Leaving a plant to fend for it self typically leads to a small or nonexistent plant IME. Trails are like super highways from the air, I know lol. We now have guys in ultralights flying around looking as well. Planes, even a small Cessna will have a hard time seeing things due to speed, again I know, but the 210 I fly is a bit faster. They do two major flies here, one spring to see the dark holes, and one in the fall for color and trails. They actually ran a free fuel program here for rec pilots to search. I have done some pretty big fields and 2/3rds made it but the ones that did covered the loss although they were pretty lean years when lost. I'm to old to devote the time and work now but my most success was doing my own thing with 50 or so plants up creeks with large swamps on each side to limit travel. Access by boat with another boat (girlfriend) fishing at the mouth. No trails to see and used clear irragation tube under the water with 12 volt bilge pumps to water once a week if needed, a larger one will pump a 100' if no lift. Always have frog fishing gear in boat and nothing to do with growing. Been doing that for 30 years without a problem at site. Bad luck is one of the things that you can't control but it can be limited. I once had a cop leaning against a cube van in my yard that was filled to the brim and god as my witness he didn't seem to notice the "nose up a skunks ass" smell wafting out, maybe he was just a nice guy lol. Planting around farms is imo a bad thing now as farmers are attuned to different shit going on around their place. Pick an early strain that is resistant to mould and pm but still good so you can compete with the indoor stuff, I got out of it partly due to the competition and not able to get rid of quantity, a lot went south in the beginning but there is a glut of the shit coming out of the west, at least there was near the end of my career, god I loved US money . Now I plant 15-20 in my back yard as personal for me and my girlfriend .... we call her "Miss smokes a lot" lol.


----------



## orangeade5 (May 20, 2017)

Planes can dump fuel before they land for safety reasons but it's so rare. I think this dude was watching too many YouTube videos about planes. They only do that in case of emergencies where less weight in the plane would be a benefit.


----------



## Budley Doright (May 20, 2017)

orangeade5 said:


> Planes can dump fuel before they land for safety reasons but it's so rare. I think this dude was watching too many YouTube videos about planes. They only do that in case of emergencies where less weight in the plane would be a benefit.


That's what I said lol. You would never dump fuel unless is an emergency and doing otherwise is highly illegal


----------



## Budley Doright (May 20, 2017)

orangeade5 said:


> Planes can dump fuel before they land for safety reasons but it's so rare. I think this dude was watching too many YouTube videos about planes. They only do that in case of emergencies where less weight in the plane would be a benefit.


They do it so there is not as big of fire


----------



## atriumfall1 (May 24, 2017)

Look Im all for being friendly. But anyone reading this.... Come on... What the hell are you talking about.. Find a plot yo.. Growing in wild environments is stupid. One the Mexicans have already beat ya to it. 2 outdoor weed is usually crap and 3 what is the point.... Roll It Up lately has been quite entertaining


----------



## Budley Doright (May 24, 2017)

atriumfall1 said:


> Look Im all for being friendly. But anyone reading this.... Come on... What the hell are you talking about.. Find a plot yo.. Growing in wild environments is stupid. One the Mexicans have already beat ya to it. 2 outdoor weed is usually crap and 3 what is the point.... Roll It Up lately has been quite entertaining


Actually outdoor grown pot, while not as good as my indoor IMO, is still quite good


atriumfall1 said:


> Look Im all for being friendly. But anyone reading this.... Come on... What the hell are you talking about.. Find a plot yo.. Growing in wild environments is stupid. One the Mexicans have already beat ya to it. 2 outdoor weed is usually crap and 3 what is the point.... Roll It Up lately has been quite entertaining


 As much as I love my indoor I do like my outdoor as well and it's basically free. And nope, no mexicans here .... yet lol.


----------



## Lucky Luke (May 29, 2017)

atriumfall1 said:


> Look Im all for being friendly. But anyone reading this.... Come on... What the hell are you talking about.. Find a plot yo.. Growing in wild environments is stupid. One the Mexicans have already beat ya to it. 2 outdoor weed is usually crap and 3 what is the point.... Roll It Up lately has been quite entertaining


if ur outdoor is crap then so are you.


----------



## Jared Cox (May 29, 2017)

Guerrilla Thai sativa. 


Lucky Luke said:


> if ur outdoor is crap then so are you.


Agree with Lucky Luke, some of the best pot I've tried is outdoor guerrilla. Sometimes people nurture the plants too much at home and they don't taste as good.


----------



## Budley Doright (May 29, 2017)

Everytime I open my power bill I wish it was outdoor grow season .


----------



## atriumfall1 (May 29, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> if ur outdoor is crap then so are you.


Oh geeze. Outdoor cant comparw to indoor because nature is quite simple we control it perfectly indoor.


----------



## Lucky Luke (May 30, 2017)

atriumfall1 said:


> Oh geeze. Outdoor cant comparw to indoor because nature is quite simple we control it perfectly indoor.


I think you fail to understand "Genetics"

I have and am growing indoor and outdoor. Outdoor in summer and indoor over winter. The outdoor is just as potent..due to "genetics" and usually taste's better. Its also allot less expensive and yields more per plant. Nothing matches the sun in intensity and wave lengths.

If your outdoor is crap then you need to change what your doing.


----------



## Budley Doright (May 30, 2017)

atriumfall1 said:


> Oh geeze. Outdoor cant comparw to indoor because nature is quite simple we control it perfectly indoor.


Controlling it doesn't make it right. Have you actually grown outdoors? I have for a very long time, while I do enjoy the taste of my indoor hydro better (yes I know lol), potency is the same, I still enjoy the outdoor as well but I don't find a huge difference in taste if grown in the same medium, indoor or out. To say one is better is a personal opinion I think, or your just not doing it right. But yes there are more challenges outdoors but most are easily overcome if you know what your doing .


----------



## Lucky Luke (May 30, 2017)

Budley Doright said:


> Controlling it doesn't make it right. Have you actually grown outdoors? I have for a very long time, while I do enjoy the taste of my indoor hydro better (yes I know lol), potency is the same, I still enjoy the outdoor as well but I don't find a huge difference in taste if grown in the same medium, indoor or out. To say one is better is a personal opinion I think, or your just not doing it right. But yes there are more challenges outdoors but most are easily overcome if you know what your doing .


Ive upgraded to a tent this year over my old fridge grow. God growing is fun!..shame its illegal..


----------



## Budley Doright (May 30, 2017)

^^^^^ ''tis very enjoyable .


----------



## matt142857 (Jun 2, 2017)

On my first outdoor grow, very useful stuff!


----------



## Greenpitking (Jun 4, 2017)

Only a successful guerilla grower can answer this, and I know it's varying factors involved such as genetics. What would you consider a great season on yield per plant? Ex. 4 to 8 oz
I'm still a newb so I can't give an answer.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 4, 2017)

Greenpitking said:


> Only a successful guerilla grower can answer this, and I know it's varying factors involved such as genetics. What would you consider a great season on yield per plant? Ex. 4 to 8 oz
> I'm still a newb so I can't give an answer.


For me avg would be 6 ozzies, good year a pound. Thats with Sativa's.
Last season was bad. Rot, rot and more rot. Was closer to 2 to 3 ozzies per

I dont baby them though and sometimes can go a month without checking them.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jun 5, 2017)

We always averaged 4 ounces a plant but we were mostly growing blueberry back in the day.


----------



## Father Ramirez (Jun 25, 2017)

I get a cutie pie per plant in the hoop house, and 1/8 to 2z per indoors LED. Indoor looks, smells and tastes better. Same potency. Outdoor produces a pleasant earthy taste that is reminiscent of the Colombian red of my youth. Love them both. Can't we all get along?


----------



## Budley Doright (Jun 26, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> For me avg would be 6 ozzies, good year a pound. Thats with Sativa's.
> Last season was bad. Rot, rot and more rot. Was closer to 2 to 3 ozzies per
> 
> I dont baby them though and sometimes can go a month without checking them.


You must have some amazing weather to leave for a month and average 6 per. I've been growing outdoors for going on 40 years and for the life of me I've never went over 1/4 per average on my secret spot grows lol. Always in bags so if we didn't give em something once a week they would be crap. And yup we have to watch rot here as well.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 26, 2017)

Budley Doright said:


> You must have some amazing weather to leave for a month and average 6 per. I've been growing outdoors for going on 40 years and for the life of me I've never went over 1/4 per average on my secret spot grows lol. Always in bags so if we didn't give em something once a week they would be crap. And yup we have to watch rot here as well.


In the ground in the lovely long summers of Western Sydney in The Blue Mountains They grow some rather large plants in the state of NSW. Im sure you have heard of Mullumbimbi Madness and other such popular stains that were once grown around that area? If you havent then search it in images.

Did a grow last season where i now live and and my numbers plummeted. Short summers here and allot smaller plants, largest was 7 1/2 foot and she went out very early.(Sativas) (unless i start them indoors first) and early rain and cooler temps seem to prolong the flowering to long-into dew territory.. hence why I have recently bought a tent and am heading inside..stuff all that walking for 1/2 the yield and the risk of snake bite and falling down a mine shaft..


----------



## Budley Doright (Jun 26, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> In the ground in the lovely long summers of Western Sydney in The Blue Mountains They grow some rather large plants in the state of NSW. Im sure you have heard of Mullumbimbi Madness and other such popular stains that were once grown around that area? If you havent then search it in images.
> 
> Did a grow last season where i now live and and my numbers plummeted. Short summers here and allot smaller plants, largest was 7 1/2 foot and she went out very early.(Sativas) (unless i start them indoors first) and early rain and cooler temps seem to prolong the flowering to long-into dew territory.. hence why I have recently bought a tent and am heading inside..stuff all that walking for 1/2 the yield and the risk of snake bite and falling down a mine shaft..


Well no I haven't heard of those strains but yup sounds beautiful, here on the other hand we get 3-4 months then the cold and rain sets in so it's either the bud rot or frost that gets ya if ya make it past the PM stage lol. My last big field was inundated with rattle snakes .


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 26, 2017)

Budley Doright said:


> Well no I haven't heard of those strains but yup sounds beautiful, here on the other hand we get 3-4 months then the cold and rain sets in so it's either the bud rot or frost that gets ya if ya make it past the PM stage lol. My last big field was inundated with rattle snakes .


https://www.google.com.au/search?q=mullumbimby+madness&rlz=1C1ASUT_enAU412AU434&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwji3sTjg93UAhWIgLwKHdA_Br8Q_AUICigB&biw=1366&bih=662

Cops in helicopters (pigs in space) put an end to the old big bush grows.

Named after a town not far from Nimbin and the world famous Grass Festival http://nimbinmardigrass.com/

Tiger, Brown and Copper heads where i grew last year. None of them very good for you..Im enjoying leaning a new way to grow. Things have changed from the last time I grew seriously in doors.


----------



## Puffmaybepass (Jun 29, 2017)

Great guide, some good info here


----------



## Bestg4202 (Nov 15, 2017)

Hello everyone. Im intrigued by the idea of a guerrilla grow come spring and Im hoping someone can help me with a question. Where I live there are a lot of springs with no surface water but if you dig a little there's water just below the surface. I'm just wondering if it's possible to complete a grow with little or no actual watering by me. Specifically I mean can you plant your plants in such a way as that the roots will be able to reach underground water and survive off of that? It seems to make sense to me but maybe I'm just trippin. Lol
If it is possible any insight into how deep below the surface the water should be for optimal results would be much appreciated. I was thinking I'd dig some test holes to see how deep the water was and then pick a spot where the water was about 1 ft below surface. I figure that way the roots could spread out horizontally as much as they like and pull water up from the bottom as they need it.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 15, 2017)

Bestg4202 said:


> Hello everyone. Im intrigued by the idea of a guerrilla grow come spring and Im hoping someone can help me with a question. Where I live there are a lot of springs with no surface water but if you dig a little there's water just below the surface. I'm just wondering if it's possible to complete a grow with little or no actual watering by me. Specifically I mean can you plant your plants in such a way as that the roots will be able to reach underground water and survive off of that? It seems to make sense to me but maybe I'm just trippin. Lol
> If it is possible any insight into how deep below the surface the water should be for optimal results would be much appreciated. I was thinking I'd dig some test holes to see how deep the water was and then pick a spot where the water was about 1 ft below surface. I figure that way the roots could spread out horizontally as much as they like and pull water up from the bottom as they need it.


will work perfectly.


----------



## Bestg4202 (Nov 15, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> will work perfectly.


Sweet! 
Do you have any recommendations on depth? 
Also I was gonna use some of my own homemade organic super soil for them and do you think it'd be better to have the super soil above the water level or below? Or both maybe? The reason I ask is because it seems that it would be difficult for the roots to absorb the proper nutrients when planted in this way. Because there won't be any water mixing with the majority of the root mass...although I'm not certain it would matter but I guess that's why I'm asking. Haha. 
One idea I had was to dig the hole a ways down below the water level and then using a mesh fabric, or even something like the smart pot material, line the hole with it and then fill it with the soil. Just not positive if it would be more functional to use the super soil for the top "dry" half or the bottom "wet" half or just the whole thing. 
Also the spots I'm thinking doing this are not an easy hike to get to, and the less soil I need to bring the better.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 15, 2017)

Bestg4202 said:


> Sweet!
> Do you have any recommendations on depth?
> Also I was gonna use some of my own homemade organic super soil for them and do you think it'd be better to have the super soil above the water level or below? Or both maybe? The reason I ask is because it seems that it would be difficult for the roots to absorb the proper nutrients when planted in this way. Because there won't be any water mixing with the majority of the root mass...although I'm not certain it would matter but I guess that's why I'm asking. Haha.
> One idea I had was to dig the hole a ways down below the water level and then using a mesh fabric, or even something like the smart pot material, line the hole with it and then fill it with the soil. Just not positive if it would be more functional to use the super soil for the top "dry" half or the bottom "wet" half or just the whole thing.
> Also the spots I'm thinking doing this are not an easy hike to get to, and the less soil I need to bring the better.


There some guys who grow on floating matts in swamps who may be better for advice on depth or even the SIP growers. You do want the top 2 to 5 inches dry dry id surgest.


----------



## Budley Doright (Nov 16, 2017)

I use to grow on mounds in swamps and do not dig down, placing the plant on top in grow bags. After about 3 weeks I cut the bag and let the roots go directly into the ground but still need to tend to them. You may want to try wicking the water up by using a rope that actually goes directly into the spring and not the roots (SIP). It is my experience that a plant left to itself turns out poorly and the more care the better yields. I have tried planting on floating marsh and did not have any luck but it was only one attempt, not sure if the plant would get enough nutrients in that situation. If it was me I would try a few different ways and see which does the best, but as cool as it would be to plant them and return in the fall to harvest a big plant, it's never worked for me lol.


----------



## JosephClements (Nov 21, 2017)

Thanks...


----------



## Jonh Wick (Nov 21, 2017)

Thanks U very much


----------



## Jonh Wick (Nov 21, 2017)

Thanks!!


----------



## NoTillPhil (Dec 7, 2017)

I haven't read this entire thread but have some tips to avoid detection. Apologies if they have been mentioned already.

Tying craft/hobby store imitation flowers on branches will help disguise the plants from any longer distances. Choppers aren't likely to take a closer look if they see actual flowers on the greenery.

Once you have found what seems to be a suitable plot location leave money on ground as if it were dropped. Nobody leaves money on the ground !! If anyone has been through the plot the money will be gone. Dollar bills are suitable, just rig so wind doesn't blow them away. Obviously this is best done with plenty of time before planting. I suggest finding plots during harvest time. What seems thick and green in the spring may look quite different come fall.

If I don't have to crawl to get into a spot I usually pass it up. I look for impenetrable thickets then crawl in on a deer path. Once I think I'm in far enough I'll bust out a hole with a saw and shovel. On my way out I drop a couple dollars, trying my best to make them look inconspicuous, like a random wind blown dollar caught in the brush or leaves on the ground.

I'll add more if anything comes to mind.


----------



## Budley Doright (Dec 7, 2017)

NoTillPhil said:


> I haven't read this entire thread but have some tips to avoid detection. Apologies if they have been mentioned already.
> 
> Trying craft/hobby store imitation flowers on branches will help disguise the plants from any longer distances. Choppers aren't likely to take a closer look if they see actual flowers on the greenery.
> 
> ...


So you dig a tunnel through the briars . That my man is dedication lol. I thought my taking a boat into a bug and snake infested swamp was work but dragging all your shit through a tunnel of thorns ... you win lol.


----------



## NoTillPhil (Dec 7, 2017)

Budley Doright said:


> So you dig a tunnel through the briars . That my man is dedication lol. I thought my taking a boat into a bug and snake infested swamp was work but dragging all your shit through a tunnel of thorns ... you win lol.


One year I combined our ideas. A partner and I ran a canoe for a few miles in both directions from launching location. Basically we crawled in every honeysuckle and thorn patch along the way and busted out a hole to work in. Deer fence, stakes, amendments including two big bags of perlite were brought in to each one. IIRC it was seven total spots that year. Definitely remember losing most of it to mold. UHG.....

On the bright side....... I'm all legal eagle in Colorado now. Six plant rule and all.... I'll be going for monsters in the backyard for first time ever this upcoming season. I've been working on the soil in previous owners vegetable garden. Good worm count but pretty compact from years of not being used and walked on. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Budley Doright (Dec 7, 2017)

I'm to old to bother with the extreme growing but the swamp thing was actually quite easy re water and easy access, did get a tad mucky at season end due to water levels but the beaver channels made for great access to each patch, last solo run was 50, biggest the crew did was around 500 in fields.


----------



## Jonathan Beatty (Jan 19, 2018)

The weather is getting colder and colder,heavy snow already,wondering do you have any good ieda to help plants in cold weather?


----------



## Budley Doright (Jan 19, 2018)

Jonathan Beatty said:


> The weather is getting colder and colder,heavy snow already,wondering do you have any good ieda to help plants in cold weather?


Pray they hurry the fuck up lol.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jan 20, 2018)

Budley Doright said:


> Pray they hurry the fuck up lol.


----------



## Jonathan Beatty (Jan 23, 2018)

Budley Doright said:


> Pray they hurry the fuck up lol.


Oh,yeah,it will into flower,crucial moment,I am using one 96LED from mars,do I need to add one more light?maybe it will help accelerate growth and against the cold?
Do you have any recommend?


----------



## Budley Doright (Jan 23, 2018)

*So their outdoors and you have a light on them? Are they in a greenhouse? And no I have no clue other than cover them. And u say it's now snowing lots, that can't be good . *


----------



## Jonathan Beatty (Jan 24, 2018)

Budley Doright said:


> *So their outdoors and you have a light on them? Are they in a greenhouse? And no I have no clue other than cover them. And u say it's now snowing lots, that can't be good . *


Oh,really?it is in a corner of my room, a heater will be must needed to keep the warmer temperature,thank for your recommend.She is so sensitive to it.
it is not easy, I should study more experience of powerful growers.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jan 24, 2018)

So your indoors then...ok. Well yes you may need a heater then. Outdoor weather should have no effect on indoor environment other than controlling excess heat with ventilation. IME I pray for cool weather to keep the room cool lol. But yup I need heat in the depth of winter to maintain light off temps.


----------



## Jonathan Beatty (Jan 26, 2018)

Budley Doright said:


> So your indoors then...ok. Well yes you may need a heater then. Outdoor weather should have no effect on indoor environment other than controlling excess heat with ventilation. IME I pray for cool weather to keep the room cool lol. But yup I need heat in the depth of winter to maintain light off temps.


thank for your kindness,Very helpful to me.Yeah,I recently realized it is important to controll excess heat with ventilation.Let me check my equipment and space.Lol
Is your girls harvesting fast?


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Jan 26, 2018)

Back in my younger days I was known far and wide for having some funky stuff. I would mix my hi grade potting soil with chicken manure, bat guano and worm castings and put in a stout garbage bag and haul it in. I made it hot because i would blend it in with native soil. After I fashioned my hole like a upside down light bulb I put the garbage bag at the bottom of the hole and up the edges a few inches to help hold in water. Filled in my dirt leaving a few inches from the top so that i had a lip to hold in my water. I would toss excess native soil in the air around the perimeter so the ground didn't look disturbed. Next trip I came in with my solo cup baby and 2 gallons of water mixed with thrive alive vitamin B-1 and kelp. Next trip just water and I could tell it had grown with each trip to the site. I would mix seabird guano and kelp with hot water the night before so it would break down over night. Gallon jugs with screw on lids are a must. Carry 2 in each hand in 95 degree heat with bugs and thorns tearin you up shit im glad im retired. Things get better at the end of August. It cools off and they can go a bit longer without water. Late September and October are magical. Now, in them days i grew from Mexican commercial seed stock and they proved very resistant to pest and mold. I ran into problems when I tried strains from Holland. The bugs and termites just tore them up. Anyhow time for a beer.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jan 27, 2018)

Jonathan Beatty said:


> thank for your kindness,Very helpful to me.Yeah,I recently realized it is important to controll excess heat with ventilation.Let me check my equipment and space.Lol
> Is your girls harvesting fast?


Nope no harvesting for a bit, nothing growing at the moment ....seeds are in the mail .


----------



## Jonathan Beatty (Feb 2, 2018)

Oh,a new run,haha,expand your grow space？What is the name of seeds are you getting?which seeds are more suitable for a newcomer,not so sensitive to the environment,It may be easier to get good results for me anyway.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 2, 2018)

Jonathan Beatty said:


> Oh,a new run,haha,expand your grow space？What is the name of seeds are you getting?which seeds are more suitable for a newcomer,not so sensitive to the environment,It may be easier to get good results for me anyway.


Rookies should go with a potent autoflower. You don't have to worry about light cycles or transplanting. Just plant that seed directly in a 5 gallon or bigger container and give it 24 hours of light.


----------



## Jonathan Beatty (Feb 5, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Rookies should go with a potent autoflower. You don't have to worry about light cycles or transplanting. Just plant that seed directly in a 5 gallon or bigger container and give it 24 hours of light.


Wow,wonderfully,I will have a try.


----------



## Og grumble (Feb 15, 2018)

Im doing an indoor grow right now but I'm getting ready for a guerilla grow this spring. Gonna pop like 100 beans in the forest. Its about to be a busy year...


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 17, 2018)

Og grumble said:


> Im doing an indoor grow right now but I'm getting ready for a guerilla grow this spring. Gonna pop like 100 beans in the forest. Its about to be a busy year...


Germinate seeds in solo cups under 24 hours for 10 days using both the sun and t-5's at night. This puts size on them and will give you a much better head start. If you want some nice plants you will need to dig holes and mix native dirt with happy frog or fox farm. 100? I found 3 plants to be plenty of work for me if you are doing it right.


----------



## Og grumble (Feb 17, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Germinate seeds in solo cups under 24 hours for 10 days using both the sun and t-5's at night. This puts size on them and will give you a much better head start. If you want some nice plants you will need to dig holes and mix native dirt with happy frog or fox farm. 100? I found 3 plants to be plenty of work for me if you are doing it right.


Yea i was def gonna germinate inside and give em a good start. I just said pop em up there meaning grow them up there. And yes 100. Actually like 115 or so. its all bag seed all from dispensary weed but still not ideal. so i figure i might get 50 females and of those i might get 10 plants that are any good. Pheno hunting more than anything.


----------



## Jonathan Beatty (Feb 24, 2018)

Og grumble said:


> Yea i was def gonna germinate inside and give em a good start. I just said pop em up there meaning grow them up there. And yes 100. Actually like 115 or so. its all bag seed all from dispensary weed but still not ideal. so i figure i might get 50 females and of those i might get 10 plants that are any good. Pheno hunting more than anything.


100？amazing for me,a busy year,and a harvest year I can see,wow,large work and investment,Is your device ready?


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Apr 7, 2018)

This can change up the whole gorilla game!


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Apr 7, 2018)

Burry 15-20 gal tote with 1-2inches of Styrofoam on the lid to help keep the water cool (earths cool dirt will help) H202 every 2-3days


----------



## Bigdog1980 (Apr 7, 2018)

Sweet info bro, I am doing my first guerrilla this year I have 3 plots, each plot will have 10 plants. Not sure if I should use auto's or not??


----------



## Budley Doright (Apr 7, 2018)

Bigdog1980 said:


> Sweet info bro, I am doing my first guerrilla this year I have 3 plots, each plot will have 10 plants. Not sure if I should use auto's or not??


Depends on what your after and your area re weather. I have not found an auto I’ve been happy with but that’s not to say their not out there. It is nice to have a few plants done halfway through the season here. The best one so far has been think different and one plant out of 7 was decent .


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Apr 7, 2018)

I grew dutch passions think big (a bunch of think different bred for the biggest ones) Indoors. It had mutation and foxtail issues. I posted pics of her on my outdoor extravaganza thread in the outdoor section. She re-vegged (without the Revegging branching) to twice her size midway thru flower. Was the least potent plant ive grown but the biggest auto. Maybe I just had a bad pheno


Budley Doright said:


> Depends on what your after and your area re weather. I have not found an auto I’ve been happy with but that’s not to say their not out there. It is nice to have a few plants done halfway through the season here. The best one so far has been think different and one plant out of 7 was decent .


----------



## thumper60 (Apr 7, 2018)

Budley Doright said:


> Depends on what your after and your area re weather. I have not found an auto I’ve been happy with but that’s not to say their not out there. It is nice to have a few plants done halfway through the season here. The best one so far has been think different and one plant out of 7 was decent .


u ever try greenthumbs iss? theres phenos that will hold at 18hr of light


----------



## Budley Doright (Apr 7, 2018)

thumper60 said:


> u ever try greenthumbs iss? theres phenos that will hold at 18hr of light


No I haven’t. You? I don’t think it would replace an auto outdoors would it? Would it not behave as a photo unles you used light dep?


----------



## Budley Doright (Apr 7, 2018)

BionicΩChronic said:


> I grew dutch passions think big (a bunch of think different bred for the biggest ones) Indoors. It had mutation and foxtail issues. I posted pics of her on my outdoor extravaganza thread in the outdoor section. She re-vegged (without the Revegging branching) to twice her size midway thru flower. Was the least potent plant ive grown but the biggest auto. Maybe I just had a bad pheno


LOL, yup it was, like I said, one out of 7 that was just ok. I’m still looking though. Something from Mephisto will be my next run I think . I don’t do indoor auto’s so it’s a once a year trial run for me .
Edit: it was the fastest finishing and smallest yielding plant that was the better one


----------



## thumper60 (Apr 7, 2018)

Budley Doright said:


> No I haven’t. You? I don’t think it would replace an auto outdoors would it? Would it not behave as a photo unles you used light dep?


grown it a bunch of times,done a bit of breeding with it all so,they can get big the best about them is they will veg on 18hr I have kept moms.just get them as big as possible before putting out,but its full auto once it put out.grew a ton of his stuff in the good old days!


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Apr 7, 2018)

Budley Doright said:


> LOL, yup it was, like I said, one out of 7 that was just ok. I’m still looking though. Something from Mephisto will be my next run I think . I don’t do indoor auto’s so it’s a once a year trial run for me .
> Edit: it was the fastest finishing and smallest yielding plant that was the better one


I got some accidental s1's out of her too. I planted two 2 or 3 yr old beans 2 weeks ago and they have this mutation where they only grow coytledons. One I grew last yr had the same mutation it eventually after like a month threw up one single retard leaf then grew normal. I won't grow any again. If I buy an auto it'll be mephisto or fast buds. I got great results out of lsd-25 And their green crack (FB)


----------



## Budley Doright (Apr 7, 2018)

thumper60 said:


> grown it a bunch of times,done a bit of breeding with it all so,they can get big the best about them is they will veg on 18hr I have kept moms.just get them as big as possible before putting out,but its full auto once it put out.grew a ton of his stuff in the good old days!


I’ve only grown his Oh Zone and after 4 runs of both in and out I was pretty disappointed, but I tried lol.


----------



## thumper60 (Apr 7, 2018)

Budley Doright said:


> I’ve only grown his Oh Zone and after 4 runs of both in and out I was pretty disappointed, but I tried lol.


ya have run lots of his stuff,most of his stuff is not real stable lots of phenos but man theres fire there just gotta hunt


----------



## bezalom (May 23, 2018)

For many years some friends would go and plant pot in between corn in irrigated field in center of large field at full moon and harvest at full moon. Sometimes they waited too long and farmer got his corn (along with all the pot) lol.


----------



## Budley Doright (May 23, 2018)

bezalom said:


> For many years some friends would go and plant pot in between corn in irrigated field in center of large field at full moon and harvest at full moon. Sometimes they waited too long and farmer got his corn (along with all the pot) lol.


Ya my experience is that doesn’t work out well very often


----------



## bezalom (May 23, 2018)

Budley Doright said:


> Ya my experience is that doesn’t work out well very often


They been doing it for over 20 years now....pot ain't worth the crap...in fact they press it into bricks and sell it as fake Mexican swag....and Mexican swag much better.


----------



## Fourtwentysmokinplenty (Jul 4, 2018)

bezalom said:


> They been doing it for over 20 years now....pot ain't worth the crap...in fact they press it into bricks and sell it as fake Mexican swag....and Mexican swag much better.


Swag sucks


----------



## stevo1209 (Aug 31, 2018)

Was thinking of doing some this season coming up will def tske some of these into account


----------



## gearshift (Mar 15, 2019)

stevo1209 said:


> Was thinking of doing some this season coming up will def tske some of these into account


----------



## gearshift (Mar 15, 2019)

Please. Can we speel chek and watch are gramor?


----------



## Lucky Luke (Mar 15, 2019)

gearshift said:


> Please. Can we speel chek and watch are gramor?


----------



## Kokosgrow (Mar 15, 2019)

Lucky Luke said:


>


----------



## gearshift (Mar 15, 2019)

Lucky Luke said:


>


Bra ha ha! Been trolling this site for a few years and no one knew. I replied so I could earn 5 points. Thanks Lucky Luke, your reply to my reply has me on my way to earning 5 more.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Mar 15, 2019)

gearshift said:


> Bra ha ha! Been trolling this site for a few years and no one knew. I replied so I could earn 5 points. Thanks Lucky Luke, your reply to my reply has me on my way to earning 5 more.


Don't spend them all at once....


----------



## AzraelAngel07 (Mar 25, 2019)

I do gorrila grows lol welcome to the jungle


----------



## stevo1209 (Apr 1, 2019)

just proves i smoke some good shit if i was blazed enough not to see that many error's.

but you know well done on resurrecting a post almost a year old


----------



## Grow for fun only (Apr 2, 2019)

What aspects of Canna and organic growth is most important to teach internationally?


----------



## Mullumbimby (Apr 11, 2019)

Grow for fun only said:


> What aspects of Canna and organic growth is most important to teach internationally?


I think the most important part is where people learn though others' experience that continuing to live in their own country is the way to go.


----------



## Grow for fun only (Apr 12, 2019)

Mullumbimby said:


> I think the most important part is where people learn though others' experience that continuing to live in their own country is the way to go.


Yes that is the import part, we are talking about the same thing,cheeers .


----------



## killerx (Jul 5, 2019)

#1 auto flower
#2 oscomote
#3 water crystal


----------



## BodegaBud (Jul 8, 2019)

Before weed was legal in CA I would plant little plants here and there. Sometimes I would only get 1/8 off them but it’s an 1/8 right?


----------



## DuBR (Jul 9, 2019)

rhino1111 said:


> Yo Balzac can you post any information on how to avoid detection?i skimmed through the Plot selection post but i didnt spot anything about avoidjing detection from air? i was gonna plant in spots of 2 each spaced out about 100-200feet. but i heard they can spot pairs of 2 from the air? any advice on how to camo them and get full sunlight?


No because it seems to be all Smith’s in here.


----------



## Deadhead13 (Jul 14, 2019)

I’ve been reading through here and getting great info and experiences. I’m wondering about what people do to camo in gardens and such. Not finding public places but on private plots.


----------



## Grow for fun only (Jul 16, 2019)

We do most indoor garden growing, public places not allowed somewhere, private to be the such important sometimes . indoor garden need grow light and grow tent and other equipment..


----------



## DuBR (Jul 22, 2019)

Balzac89 said:


> *Noun1.guerilla* - a member of an irregular armed force that fights a stronger force by sabotage and harassment


(California Raids) 
That’s why Canadians are all down here illegally? Someone is a rat. How they get busted.
Canadian Lobbyists money all over, Kamala Harris that damn Canadian. Bunch of horse shit. Probably had those fire set to end competition. 
Make all my peeps homeless. 
So you can sell BS cannabis in America. 

How did some Trans’ Canadian HollyWeed get sold her in Cali, isn’t that illegal to cross national boarders with cannabis?


----------



## BodegaBud (Oct 3, 2019)

Here’s what it looks like growing amongst bamboo


----------



## Grow for fun only (Oct 6, 2019)

I heard that this year the price for cannabis buds in USA market ''GET HIGH'', good news for us boys. i'll move my next run with the ts1000.


----------



## Tucka1230 (Apr 11, 2020)

Got these seeds giving said they were gorilla glue? 3-4 weeks left until they are complete


----------



## Tucka1230 (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## MrToad69 (Apr 11, 2020)

*"or"*
you grow Cannabis plants that don't look like Cannabis like these recessive webbed plants I've been growing..


----------



## Tucka1230 (Apr 12, 2020)

Wtf mrToad96 hahaha


----------



## TychoMonolyth (Apr 21, 2020)

lol

Freakshow jumped the border to Canada. She's off the leash folks.


----------



## Mr. Midnight Rider (Apr 25, 2020)

Balzac89 said:


> *BALZACS: GUERILLA CULTIVATOR*​
> 
> So you want to grow some weed? Well there are some steps that need to be taken in order to be successful at any venture that involves cultivating Cannabis. When cultivating Cannabis one must always recognize that it is illegal under the current Federal Laws to cultivate Cannabis. Even in states that harbor medical marijuana users it is illegal to possess, sell and or manufacture Cannabis. A medicinal user approved by state government is still violating Federal laws. The first step when growing Cannabis illegally in the United States or any other country is to accept what you are doing is illegal. Society is slowly evolving and one day in the future Cannabis will be legally consumed by all adults as a choice of freedom. Cannabis cultivators are the Mahatma Gandhi&#8217;s of the drug culture of the world. We as a group must stand up and represent ourselves as a peaceful group of resistors. We are resisting using civil disobedience as our tool in our arsenal. The consumption of Cannabis in one&#8217;s own home is a victimless crime and such is cultivating Cannabis.
> 
> ...


My man. Finally.. I'm in the south. Folks have no idea the struggle. I'll take notes might toss some old school ideas I've picked up the last 20 years.


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 28, 2020)

Mr. Midnight Rider said:


> My man. Finally.. I'm in the south. Folks have no idea the struggle. I'll take notes might toss some old school ideas I've picked up the last 20 years.


I just found this thread as well and am really looking forward to reading it.
I'm planning to leave the great state of Alaska and settle down in the Ozarks of Arkansas.
I've been growing indoors for years and I plan to try my hand at Guerrilla growing.
I have an extensive indoor collection of genetics and am really excited to finally get a chance to learn something new.


----------



## Omminous (May 10, 2020)

Can I have your opinion please on whether this is ready to flush. For home use not sale, quality over quantity. 100 days from seed indoor led grow.


----------



## Rico2016 (May 11, 2020)

I missed the first 3 pages of all the funny good stuff


----------



## Canix (Jun 1, 2020)

Your guide seems really useful to me. Like this thread. Can you please suggest some tips to recognize seed quality.


----------



## TychoMonolyth (Jun 1, 2020)

I didn't read the guide (on page 1 from 2011)

1. You can be pretty sure a white seed is No Good. But I've had them pop (about 20%). Not bad for garbage.
2. If you press on a seed with your finger tip and it pops or snaps, it's No Good.
3. A good seed will not pop when you press down on it (hard enough) with your finger tip.
4. Shape is important. If it's not a smooth round/egg shape, it's probably No Good. 
5. Some strains have a pale color without the tiger stripping (or very little). Nothing wrong with that.
6. A sinking or floating seed can't tell you if it's good or bad.

There may be other ways, but this is how we do it.


----------



## ItsABeautifulThing (Jun 28, 2020)

I also just picked up freak show. Very excited. I hear the terpene profile is off the hook.


----------



## TychoMonolyth (Jun 30, 2020)

Rubbing the stem will make your mouth water.


----------



## tardis (Jun 30, 2020)

TychoMonolyth said:


> lol
> 
> Freakshow jumped the border to Canada. She's off the leash folks.
> View attachment 4541040


OMG That freakshow is beautiful!!!!


----------



## tardis (Jun 30, 2020)

ItsABeautifulThing said:


> I also just picked up freak show. Very excited. I hear the terpene profile is off the hook.


Where can you pick up freakshow beans at?


----------



## TychoMonolyth (Jun 30, 2020)

tardis said:


> OMG That freakshow is beautiful!!!!




Hides very well.


20 gallon pot. (just FIM'd it)


----------



## TychoMonolyth (Jun 30, 2020)

tardis said:


> Where can you pick up freakshow beans at?


https://humboldtseedcompany.com/freakshow/


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jul 1, 2020)

Ruhl john said:


> I order some top shelf weed from this plug online i highly recommend if you are looking for weed delivery text or whatsapp +14104492043 for fast delivery and shipping I just wanna share with my stoners who need help you some marijuana delivery


GTFO


----------



## Sam smart (Jul 18, 2020)

Balzac89 said:


> Any more feedback, next chapter will be up sometime this week.


How about a section on avoiding detection from tbe air? Or is that not an issue anymore I wonder? I know it sure as heck used to b. Maybe also a section on the legal repercussions if popped. I think some states the laws have changed but not sure


----------



## TychoMonolyth (Jul 21, 2020)

tardis said:


> Where can you pick up freakshow beans at?


We will have female seeds this fall.


----------



## TogTokes (Dec 30, 2020)

Bad ass man!


----------



## H1ghTime (Jan 4, 2021)

Just caught this thread and wanted to contribute a few things.

If you have no access to water, better start digging a dam, line it with plastic and cover with natural tree's, etc.
Once it rains and fills up with over 3000 liters or rain water you will thank yourself for spending all those hours digging.

Just be careful there are no snakes lying in the dam when you go to retrieve water.
Get a pump with a hose, carry a battery with you and pump your water out.

If your lucky enough to find a plot with a nearby stream/creek etc then you have struck gold...outdoor growing takes a little physical prowess, so get ready for many..many return trips back and forth hauling everything, water barrels, etc.

Some plots may be blessed with good soil.
Then if that's the case you destroy all surrounding root systems where your plants will be, turn that soil over and dig as deep as you can, deeper the hole, bigger the yield.

What if your have shit soil but don't want to carry 30/40/50+ pots?
Ever tried 100liter black garbage bags?

Poke drainage holes in the bottom and fill them up with whatever you want, coco, soil, blood and bone, dynamic lifter,. etc.
Yes just grow them like that and maybe thank me later.

Once a plot has been established, never walk the same way back that you did walking in.

Horse riders can be a pain in the ass you wont hear them especially if your digging.

Deer hunter's are an even bigger pain in the ass.

Forestry...let's just say when you walk, watch every single fucking foot step you make, DO NOT LEAVE TRACKS.
Forestry will see them and follow them to your plot, you need to make it look like you were never there.

Look for other tracks, you will see trail bike tracks, deer and horse tracks and whether their fresh or not.

It's a must to fence off your plot, deer love the smell and will investigate and once found they will eat them everything.
If you don't fence it off then don't bother, either fence with proper wire fencing, expensive but works, or if enough tree's use them, all depending on the growth in that plot area.

Bait for rodents, you hang them from the fence, run wire through the hole and attach to lowest part of the fence.

If planting in tee-tree's those roots must be pulled out of they will suck your plot dry.

Sunshine as we know is very important, so if there are tree's in your way pull them down out of the way which bring in more light and helps camo the outside of your plot/s.

When it gets to that time...you know what i mean, cover your face..just in case your plot has been discovered and LE have a camera sitting somewhere.
Doesn't hurt to be safe.

Same goes for you, why not have a camera or two looking at over your plot, you can see the deer at night and what they get up to, and also to see if anyone has found it, because if someone has, they will wait and let you do all the hard work and then rip the lot when you least expect it.

Another good reason to watch for tracks is when your walking to your plot, never go in blind.

If you have a partner then try not to speak unless you really have to.

Establishing a plot takes hours, so better believe it take plenty of water and food to keep you going or you will struggle to get back to your car.

Hope that was of some help to some..
Apologies if i have repeated what others have written, i didn't read through the whole thread.

When you start you will know why they call it guerilla growing.


----------



## TychoMonolyth (Jan 8, 2021)

A wide hole is better than a deep hole. 12" deep and 24" wide is better than the other way around.

Use a *TEASPOON *of Soil Moist in each hole. Makes all the difference in the world.


If you really want to use a *tablespoon*, make sure your hole is at least 24" wide and spread that stuff around. (fair warning).


----------



## haloman420 (Jan 9, 2021)

This shit is mad fat you na wa im sayin. Great avatar.


----------



## Northwood (Jan 22, 2021)

After finishing high school I wanted to go to university. I wasn't sure what I wanted to take, perhaps medicine or biology. I didn't want to go only 4 years, but go all the way and get into research. But money was an issue since I left home before I finished high school at 17 years old (a long story I will not go into here). Big dreams for a little stupid kid. So I started gorilla growing in NS after moving there from Ontario with my old GF which I still talk to today at age 61 Lol. Mostly I grew along the slope of North Mountain in Annapolis Valley with the great help of a few people into the business there who helped with marketing and distribution, and also profited of course.

The best grew I ever did was in an alder swamp. In the spring the water can be up to a foot high, but in the fall I went in with a shovel and made mounds of swamp muck to always be above water level. The following spring I went in with high rubber boots and planted my seedlings. I only visited them a few times, always taking a different route, especially when the water receded during summer. By mid-October they were higher than the alder "trees", and thick with huge buds. It was so freaky, I was like "wholly shit, what do I do now?!" sort of situation. Hahaha

Taking out these plants branch by branch was quite an adventure in itself when it was completely done just before Halloween. I could hear the gun shots of hunters in the bush nearby, and it freaked me out to no end. But no hunter is going to venture into a damn alder swamp in NS with standing water in NS. Lol

It paid for a good part of my undergrad schooling, and later Psilocybe semilanceata (liberty caps) became the main source of income that paid for my graduate school. Once delivering many kilograms of liberty caps to Ontario for Christmas, we got stopped for speeding. I was very nice to the officer about it. He said "well, considering you seem to be an okay guy, I'll just give you a warning this time" trying to hide my nervousness of the wrapped present in the back seat. Hahaha

Edit: There is a dark side to gorilla growing, and that is that some pretty crazy people were involved in the business due to its illegality and a great deal of money was involved. There used to be some serious shit going down, with at least one death I know of. Then again, the number of people murdered (homicide) by any means in Nova Scotia is 6 people per year, and that was out of almost a million people in the province. I think it's around the same today. lol

But honestly, that's the black market I want my government to stamp out, and if they can do that with every other drug, I don't think it's a bad thing to own your own body. Like what the fuck gives our government the right to criminalize us due to what we want to do with our own body during off time? If we pay taxes and go to work able and ready for our leaders like every other person in society otherwise as programmed, shouldn't that be enough if what we do doesn't affect anyone else?


----------



## H1ghTime (Jan 22, 2021)

Northwood said:


> After finishing high school I wanted to go to university. I wasn't sure what I wanted to take, perhaps medicine or biology. I didn't want to go only 4 years, but go all the way and get into research. But money was an issue since I left home before I finished high school at 17 years old (a long story I will not go into here). Big dreams for a little stupid kid. So I started gorilla growing in NS after moving there from Ontario with my old GF which I still talk to today at age 61 Lol. Mostly I grew along the slope of North Mountain in Annapolis Valley with the great help of a few people into the business there who helped with marketing and distribution, and also profited of course.
> 
> The best grew I ever did was in an alder swamp. In the spring the water can be up to a foot high, but in the fall I went in with a shovel and made mounds of swamp muck to always be above water level. The following spring I went in with high rubber boots and planted my seedlings. I only visited them a few times, always taking a different route, especially when the water receded during summer. By mid-October they were higher than the alder "trees", and thick with huge buds. It was so freaky, I was like "wholly shit, what do I do now?!" sort of situation. Hahaha
> 
> ...


Enjoyed reading your post, and i agree the government does not give a damn about anybody.

No one has ever died from cannabis, but alcohol and tobacco are in the top 3 of major death contributors to the human race.

The vicious circle would stop turning....if it did, hospitals woulds be empty, doctors, coroners, police, the list goes on, if everyone smoked weed and not tobacco and stopped drinking alcohol in excess, well the human population would be much bigger, anyway that's my interpretation of it.

If i was president i would ban tobacco and make weed legal, tobacco companies...my god if i had a time machine...

Haven't heard anyone getting lung cancer from weed, strange that..

In regards to guerilla growing, there is indeed a dark side...but there is a dark side to everything, Yin and Yang.

Where I'm from, if your caught in someone's plot, expect to get a round from a 30.06 from someone high up in a chopper, big money, big guns..big trouble..

Know of a good way to get real blood and bone into a plot?

Don't freak out its not from a human, if you want to know I'll say it here, but there will be some people who will want admin to delete what i have written...lets just say 11pounds from one single plant is easily possible...

The DNM's have a positive side amigo, there are people out there with zero connections, but they can get what they need, medicine, weed, etc.

There aren't many good egg's in the game, my crew are fantastic, but not to be fucked with.

Just remember when you go to harvest just take the tops, because you will not be able to carry everything in the one go, next day is when you grab the rest.

You know there are guys who get paid to fly and find people's plot's, their called Plot Busters.

Mate of mine used to be one, me personally i wouldn't do to others what i wouldn't want done to me.

But as he says, if you don't rip their them then they will rip yours, but again i simply don't like that way of thinking, everyone deserves a chance, it's a lot of hard work, hours of labor to get it right, i just couldn't do it.


Watch out for planes and choppers.


----------



## Cigarz (Apr 28, 2021)

This guy will teach ya


----------



## shattascam (Jul 9, 2021)

someday I'm gonna do this on a hidden plot on state land or some shit lol, simply too risky to do on your own property after learning firsthand how unforgiving law enforcement is, i'm out a grand and that was just for driving high. only thing is if they find a plot they might watch it and wait for you to come back to harvest it


----------



## Sam smart (Jul 9, 2021)

shattascam said:


> someday I'm gonna do this on a hidden plot on state land or some shit lol, simply too risky to do on your own property after learning firsthand how unforgiving law enforcement is, i'm out a grand and that was just for driving high. only thing is if they find a plot they might watch it and wait for you to come back to harvest it


They will set up cameras


----------



## shattascam (Jul 9, 2021)

Sam smart said:


> They will set up cameras


Fuck em


----------



## Budley Doright (Jul 9, 2021)

Typically here they just cut the shit down and now they aren’t really even looking much and it’s mostly tips that get people caught. Back in the day we did a few 500 plant grows and lost one. They just came in and took it and left a business card lol. Most of the stuff we did was in big swamps accessible by boat only, they were smallish 50 plant grows and it was a shit load of work and bug infested hell lol. I’m retired now lol.


----------



## dano88 (Aug 2, 2021)

Not doing so well already aug1


----------



## Budley Doright (Aug 2, 2021)

dano88 said:


> Not doing so well already aug1


. Nope their not


----------



## outside Dixie (Dec 12, 2021)

Balzac89 said:


> *BALZACS: GUERILLA CULTIVATOR*​
> 
> So you want to grow some weed? Well there are some steps that need to be taken in order to be successful at any venture that involves cultivating Cannabis. When cultivating Cannabis one must always recognize that it is illegal under the current Federal Laws to cultivate Cannabis. Even in states that harbor medical marijuana users it is illegal to possess, sell and or manufacture Cannabis. A medicinal user approved by state government is still violating Federal laws. The first step when growing Cannabis illegally in the United States or any other country is to accept what you are doing is illegal. Society is slowly evolving and one day in the future Cannabis will be legally consumed by all adults as a choice of freedom. Cannabis cultivators are the Mahatma Gandhi&#8217;s of the drug culture of the world. We as a group must stand up and represent ourselves as a peaceful group of resistors. We are resisting using civil disobedience as our tool in our arsenal. The consumption of Cannabis in one&#8217;s own home is a victimless crime and such is cultivating Cannabis.
> 
> ...


I am a outdoor grower.I grow the same way here since 76


----------



## outside Dixie (Dec 12, 2021)

rhino1111 said:


> Yo Balzac can you post any information on how to avoid detection?i skimmed through the Plot selection post but i didnt spot anything about avoidjing detection from air? i was gonna plant in spots of 2 each spaced out about 100-200feet. but i heard they can spot pairs of 2 from the air? any advice on how to camo them and get full sunlight?


They dont fly here no more,,Dont have to worry to much...I pick plant that stays green al year. Plant yours by it...We have some bushes that stay green all year


----------



## outside Dixie (Dec 12, 2021)

I use a pump with 2 12v batteys small ones...I have been doing this since 76 i know a little bit....


----------



## Budley Doright (Dec 12, 2021)

outside Dixie said:


> I use a pump with 2 12v batteys small ones...I have been doing this since 76 i know a little bit....


I bought a boat spray down pump with about a 30’ hose this summer and tried it at my spot. Works pretty good at spraying the whole plant. But yup I always used 12v bilge pumps and batteries. We had a network of clear tubing set up to do 10 plants at a time and just moved the pump. The spot was in a swamp, back in the day when they had eyes in the sky, and it was all access by boat, so easy to get water to each plant. I got ya beat by a year lol, started growing in ‘75 at 15 , retired from the big ones 10 years ago and only lost one field .


----------



## outside Dixie (Dec 12, 2021)

Yes you do...Back in the day..Had few field taken by po po was on T.V twice showed plants Have seen it all..Card tack to tree Thank god i had a plan Thread across trail Now i only water when i have tonly got to plants 4 to 7 time a year..If i need too We have great weather here rains a leased 1 time a week here so i dont have to see them..Been doing a long time.Outdoors Thanks Dixie


----------



## megandaviese (Dec 18, 2021)

Balzac89 said:


> *BALZACS: GUERILLA CULTIVATOR*​
> 
> So you want to grow some weed? Well there are some steps that need to be taken in order to be successful at any venture that involves cultivating Cannabis. When cultivating Cannabis one must always recognize that it is illegal under the current Federal Laws to cultivate Cannabis. Even in states that harbor medical marijuana users it is illegal to possess, sell and or manufacture Cannabis. A medicinal user approved by state government is still violating Federal laws. The first step when growing Cannabis illegally in the United States or any other country is to accept what you are doing is illegal. Society is slowly evolving and one day in the future Cannabis will be legally consumed by all adults as a choice of freedom. Cannabis cultivators are the Mahatma Gandhi&#8217;s of the drug culture of the world. We as a group must stand up and represent ourselves as a peaceful group of resistors. We are resisting using civil disobedience as our tool in our arsenal. The consumption of Cannabis in one&#8217;s own home is a victimless crime and such is cultivating Cannabis.
> 
> ...


indoor or outdoor which is preferable?


----------



## outside Dixie (Dec 18, 2021)

OUTDOOR


----------



## Boreal Curing (Dec 19, 2021)

Indoor for quality. Outdoor for bulk.
That said, I did have one outdoor strain that everyone thought was AA-AAA indoor. The yield wasn't fantastic, but every bud was a golf ball. Original Glue from Nirvana in 2017.

I'm still looking for a replacement.


----------



## outside Dixie (Dec 19, 2021)

Yes ..I know when you start with bad seeds you get shit pot..I grow outdoors and Killer smoke each plant. I have a few that work here..But inside grow to much trouble....I have friends that do.. Cant hardly leave there house .. Power Water P H. and alot more.I just cant see doing it.I can buy 175 to 250. ya'll have to spend that in all the stuff you have to buy. For mostly small plants..( not all of ya'll ).How much money in a crop per oz


----------



## outside Dixie (Jan 14, 2022)

It looks to me here .That im one of the few that do grow Like this..I Did read this. Alot good but some dont work in the read world..One of my best tool is Green Thread....Saved my ass 4 or 5 time...


----------



## drumrol (Apr 21, 2022)

Great thread man, very cool. Looking forward to your next section......................


----------



## Sam smart (Apr 21, 2022)

outside Dixie said:


> They dont fly here no more,,Dont have to worry to much...I pick plant that stays green al year. Plant yours by it...We have some bushes that stay green all year


Most states (on the east coast) as far as I know gave up there Mary Jane eradication programs. I think ur biggest challenge b nit getting ribbed by plant thevies and wildlife eating ur plants.


----------



## outside Dixie (Apr 29, 2022)

Well i don't have them problem's. I have been doing it my hole life this way. Sometime's hunter's will find a couple.But all mine are done by then that is why i grow what i do . They are done in late Sept. before hunting season .Critter's i have under control Exp. with all the year's it took to over come them ..Termite's here are your worst enemy here.If you can't get past them you will never make it. I don't think they look too much here anymore for plant's.And i am too old to do large scale anymore. I grow 15 plant's every year. That is all i can handle anymore. P. S Here in the Heart of Dixie they have not stopped looking for it 1 plant will get you jail time here.


----------



## Sam smart (May 1, 2022)

outside Dixie said:


> Well i don't have them problem's. I have been doing it my hole life this way. Sometime's hunter's will find a couple.But all mine are done by then that is why i grow what i do . They are done in late Sept. before hunting season .Critter's i have under control Exp. with all the year's it took to over come them ..Termite's here are your worst enemy here.If you can't get past them you will never make it. I don't think they look too much here anymore for plant's.And i am too old to do large scale anymore. I grow 15 plant's every year. That is all i can handle anymore. P. S Here in the Heart of Dixie they have not stopped looking for it 1 plant will get you jail time here.


Do they still do fly overs down there? I remember in the 80s/90s the "Marijuana eradication programs". It was terrifying. Anyhow I am looking for a strain that would finish in September as I am having horrible issues with bud rot from the disgusting tropical like dank wet air we now have for summer weather. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## outside Dixie (May 5, 2022)

No they don't look too much anymore..But they still do.. With people growing hemp here so might be hard..I know Mazar ..Monster Profit ..Durbin White Widow .. All finish end Sept..


----------



## Sam smart (May 5, 2022)

outside Dixie said:


> No they don't look too much anymore..But they still do.. With people growing hemp here so might be hard..I know Mazar ..Monster Profit ..Durbin White Widow .. All finish end Sept..


Thanku for those suggestions


----------



## Sam smart (May 5, 2022)

Sam smart said:


> Thanku for those suggestions


Durbin poison u mean?


----------



## outside Dixie (May 7, 2022)

NO Straight Durbin 100%


Sam smart said:


> Durbin poison u mean?


No Straight Durbin 100%


----------



## oldsilvertip55 (May 11, 2022)

applepoop1984 said:


> i believe it i have barrets esophagus (fun!!!) i went to mexico got worms took wormwood cloves etc to kill them took them for too long and it fucked up my lining. on another note i haev a quote from 80mg he needs to get banned for lieing lol he said he never said that but look at this post in the cfl forum for beginners"*Lumens is also impodant. You want ATLEAST 5300 for veging, the more the better. When you begin to flower you want below that or atleast a 25% decrease." so we have him caught in a lie. once again sorry for clogging but it needs to be said. hes going to F-up someones grow with his falsehoods and then lie about it and i would ignore him but im more concerned with rebuking him where ever he is to save newbs everywhere from his calamities. and so to be fair more guerrilla grow info, cornfields!.yes cornfields, already fertilized from years of corn and 20-20-20 ferts, perfect for guerilla . sprinkle a few seeds here in there and come back to harvest thast all u gotta do.*


except for early finishing corn


----------



## themarzian (May 18, 2022)

I've been to many forums today and this article makes the most sence. Thanks a lot for the useful info.


----------



## Zivahanmladic (Jun 20, 2022)

Greetings from cheerful Croatia !!! This year I decided on the first grow and I opened some mini diary. I will ask a few questions about outdoor grow. 

- How important is the type of soil in which cannabis matures? I am currently using mixed garden soil with vegetables and some common flower soil (pH 6.5) 

- I have a secured plot for planting, but when the plants show sex, I will plant them in pots, what kind of land do you recommend for further development of cannabis?

- The plants are a month and 6 days old, temperatures are 27-35 degrees on average and the light regime is 14/10. If I understood well outside the plants show sex on the 12/12 regime or is it possible for the sex to show as soon as possible? 

/ As I was amazed by the development of this wonderful plant and the insight into how suitable it is this time outside, I decided to take 4 autoflower seeds for outdoor, so I do not want to mess up, so any advice would be welcome!


----------



## Zivahanmladic (Jun 21, 2022)

I uploaded a video that is not publicly available to give me an opinion And it is normal to see that all plants are currently healthy only they were exposed to stress in the beginning








private







youtube.com




[/URL]


----------



## Rico2016 (Jul 19, 2022)

now this the thrad i didnt know i needed but I need it now thanks TS


----------



## ryn5669 (Aug 20, 2022)

Balzac89 said:


> *BALZACS: GUERILLA CULTIVATOR*​
> 
> So you want to grow some weed? Well there are some steps that need to be taken in order to be successful at any venture that involves cultivating Cannabis. When cultivating Cannabis one must always recognize that it is illegal under the current Federal Laws to cultivate Cannabis. Even in states that harbor medical marijuana users it is illegal to possess, sell and or manufacture Cannabis. A medicinal user approved by state government is still violating Federal laws. The first step when growing Cannabis illegally in the United States or any other country is to accept what you are doing is illegal. Society is slowly evolving and one day in the future Cannabis will be legally consumed by all adults as a choice of freedom. Cannabis cultivators are the Mahatma Gandhi&#8217;s of the drug culture of the world. We as a group must stand up and represent ourselves as a peaceful group of resistors. We are resisting using civil disobedience as our tool in our arsenal. The consumption of Cannabis in one&#8217;s own home is a victimless crime and such is cultivating Cannabis.
> 
> ...


Its legal to grow cannabis in my state.


----------

